# Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message. JR says Titus also fined.



## Sugnid (Feb 11, 2010)

http://pwinsider.com/article/99695/wwe-star-suspended.html?p=1



> WWE star Titus O'Neil was sent home from last night's Smackdown taping in Portland, Oregon shortly after he arrived. The word we are getting is that O'Neil has been suspended for unprofessional conduct.
> During the ending of last night's Raw taping in Seattle, Washington, a number of WWE personalities and staff were assembled on the stage in honor of the retiring Bryan Danielson. At the end of that segment, which aired on Raw before going live on the WWE Network, Danielson returned to the locker room after passing through the center of the assembled WWE personnel.
> 
> As WWE talents returned to the back, O'Neill grabbed WWE owner Vince McMahon in what was described to us as in a "playful, physical way." McMahon responded by shoving O'Neil away. McMahon's shove of O'Neill actually made it onto the final seconds of the broadcast. We are told that McMahon was angry at being grabbed and that led to the suspension.
> ...


*Update:*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0210/607530/titus-oneil-suspension-changed/



> The New York Post reports that WWE changed Titus O'Neil's suspension, and Titus will now be suspended for 60 days instead of 90 days, which would still have him out of WrestleMania.
> 
> As noted, Titus O'Neil tugged at Vince McMahon following Daniel Bryan's post-RAW retirement celebration, as seen in the video below. PWInsider.com first reported today that WWE suspended Titus O'Neil for unprofessional conduct for the incident.
> 
> ...





> As noted, Titus O’Neil was suspended for 90 days due to unprofessional conduct this week. The suspension happened because Titus grabbed Vince McMahon at the end of the Daniel Bryan retirement celebration on the WWE Network after Monday’s RAW went off the air.
> 
> Bryan Alvarez noted on Wrestling Observer Live today that Vince suspended Titus to send a message to the locker room, that they need to stop “messing around” and be professionals. Word is that there have been several talents who have “been riding the line” in terms of following the company rules lately.
> 
> ...


And here's an update



> The New York Post has picked up on WWE for suspending Titus O’Neil due to unprofessional conduct over him grabbing Vince McMahon in a “playful but physical” way at the end of the post-RAW Daniel Bryan retirement celebration.
> 
> WWE confirmed to The Post that they have changed Titus’ suspension from 90 days to 60 days. This still puts him off WrestleMania 32. WWE also confirmed that the suspension is not scripted.
> 
> ...


http://www.wrestleview.com/wwe-news/57787-jim-ross-says-titus-o-neil-was-also-fined-by-wwe-last-week


> "In a new blog over on his official website, WWE Hall of Famer Jim Ross revealed that Titus O'Neil was also fined by WWE in addition to being suspended for 60 days regarding "unprofessional conduct" stemming from an incident with Vince McMahon.
> 
> "I only wonder, in hindsight, how this matter would have been adjudicated if the decision regarding punishment was delayed until the next day when all parties had a night to sleep on this matter. I have heard that Titus was fined in the neighborhood of 5K for his conduct plus a 60 day suspension. One has to wonder if this punishment was also utilized to get the attention of the entire roster especially if some talents were thought to be becoming to lax in their approach to their job."


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

SMH


----------



## Stipe Tapped (Jun 21, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Vince would probably spunk himself if Reigns or Cena grabbed him a "playful, physical way".


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

You've gotta be shitting me. :mj4


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

:coleman:coleman:coleman:coleman:dahell:dahell:dahell:dahell


----------



## MTheBehemoth (Sep 10, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

"Get your hands off of me, Shelton!"


----------



## SovereignVA (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Vince probably thought he was getting robbed.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

*A 90 day suspension for a firm handshake and hug :mj4*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697413338859442177


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Wooow


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Has to be trolling surely?


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

90 days? And yet drugs and the like only get 30 days? :\


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Nobody ribs me god dammit! :vince3

Titus OhNo :lawler

This is what makes WWE fun, I love it Maggle :jbl

That man has a family! :jr

Titus O'Neil is buried...and who knows, probably fired after this...I will miss his stupid matches, I don't care what anybody says, he entertained me for what he was: A grown ass man saying "UUUUUA UUUAA UUAAA"

:buried


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Un-fucking-believable.

You could see with Titus' reaction that he was laughing and having a joke. Sure, it was a bit random and not exactly the smartest idea in the world, but 90 days? You've got to be shitting me.


----------



## Issues_Sunshyne (May 12, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Surely this can't be true?

It was Very strange to see, though. At first I thought Vince was kicking off, but then I thought it's not serious as who would do something to Vince like that unless they knew it was okay to do? 

Really strange thing. 

Imagine being suspended for this.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

In honor of black history month.:mj

Got that wake up call.:mj

Thought all that excessive smiling and father of the year shit would make him Vince's pet black man.:mj

Get 30 days for taking drugs but 90 days for you Titus because you don't know your place.:mj


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus has always come across as a great ambassador for the WWE and an all round good guy.


Also, push him for fucks sake.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

This is the incident

http://imgur.com/qrGM0kV


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

90 days for that little pull of the arm? That is amazing. 

I do wonder why he did it though?


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

i blame Bryan.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Unbelievable.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Drugs=30/60/90 days

Hugs=90/120/GTFO


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Overreacting a bit much there, no?


----------



## ONEWAY (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Have not watched RAW yet, but going to be looking for this.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

:lmao

That's pretty funny, you have to admit.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Wow wow wow, this is harsh. So much for Big Titus' push :vince


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Sorry Titus. I laughed.

:lmao:lmao:lmao

Seriously though... this is a joke... right.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



ShowStopper said:


> :lmao
> 
> That's pretty funny, you have to admit.


Not to me. Just another example of how fucking dumb WWE is under Vince. Its stagnant, its unsafe, its boring as fuck, and its absolutely ridiculous, example being this.

Suspend a man for 90 days because of a hug you didn't expect? Did Vince suddenly go tumblr? "Oh no, you got in my two foot bubble of self-esteem, YOU'RE SUSPENDED!"


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

So Titus was just playing around by shoving Vince and he got pissed off and now is suspended for 90 days WTF Vince needs to get the fuck out


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Perhaps Vince really isn't fond of men of African decent after all. I just don't get how you can suspend someone for 90 days for something as futile as that like cmon


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Vince has gone mad with power. Suspending a black dude for touching him.


----------



## Fila00 (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Didn't someone make a thread on this? I remember lurking here last night, viewing threads and topics, deciding whether to sign up or not. I recall a thread on this titus Vince thing.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Just another reason why Vince should step down. At worst, this should've just resulted in a couple squash matches or something.


----------



## Zeidiz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Not gonna lie, I laughed. I can't help but find the whole situation hilarious. Sucks for Titus though, really seemed like he was getting a push too. Guess that will be put on hold for a while...


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

No way! If Cena or Austin did that there's no way they would get suspended.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Poor Bayley, she's got no chance on the main roster

:bayley "I'm a Hugger"


:vince3 " You're Fired"


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

:WTF 

He got suspended for THIS? I know it was an unfortunate time when he did it, being at the end of the Bryan stuff, so I don't know if that's why Vince got angry.

If it's just solely because he shoved him and Vince didn't like it, then that's beyond petty.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Suspended a black man for shoving you playfully I think a race card is gonna hit WWE now

Also talent get suspended for 30/60 days for failing the wellness policy yet Titus was messing around and gets 90 days WTF


----------



## Fila00 (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Found it...


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-r...ration-interview-r-truth-harassing-vince.html


Anyone tell me why this says closed?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Can't believe he's getting suspended for 90 days for basically nothing :aries2


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Just went on the network now and they've cut the Titus bit from the Bryan celebration.


----------



## sky_queen3 (Aug 15, 2008)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I've looked at the gif and really, 90 days for _that_? What the actual fuck? I'm hoping this is actually a joke or something.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Suspended for that in Mania season. Typical WWE.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I have done far worse things to my boss when walking down the same corridor at work... It gets as far as having a laugh or joke that's all. never a suspension, seriously WWE? If that had been Cena or Reigns he would have turned the other cheek lol


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

That's stupid lol


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



deanambroselover said:


> Suspended a black man for shoving you playfully I think a race card is gonna hit WWE now
> 
> Also talent get suspended for 30/60 days for failing the wellness policy yet Titus was messing around and gets 90 days WTF


yea i think its coming


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

It seemed weird as fuck to me at the time. Vince is a 70 year old man, what the fuck was Titus doing yanking his arm like that? Why was he even shaking his hand in the first place, let alone trying to show off his strength or hug him or whatever the fuck he was doing? He's lucky he wasn't fired.


----------



## Redzero (Jan 7, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

lmfao. 

Im not out of touch! :vince2


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I guess I'm the only one not surprised. Vince is a high maintenance dude who sees himself as above nearly anyone, and is known to have racial biases.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Bloody hell. What a company.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

This is the closest thing to a "push" that Vince will ever give Titus. :stephenA3


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

THIS

FUCKING

COMPANY


----------



## Marcos 25063 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Typical steroid heads will be typical steroid heads (Vince, not Titus)


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I hope something else happened backstage in addition to warrant suspension as this just looks dumb.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I bet Truth and the gang know their place now.:mj


Fila00 said:


> Found it...
> 
> 
> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-r...ration-interview-r-truth-harassing-vince.html
> ...


Most likely already posted somewhere else.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Nude pictures released online - Win WWE title at Wrestlemania
Playful behavior with the Chairman- 90 day suspension.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

:ti Holy fuck, you can't be serious.

Everything that is going wrong with this company heading to WrestleMania 32 is happening and they deserve it. I do have to wonder though WHY did Titus grab Vince though. Either way, this is overreacting to the highest order.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus is gonna miss WM32 and that pay check


----------



## JimCornette (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Is this a joke?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus thinking he had that main event friendship with Vince :lmao

Vince sending the blacks a message for Black history month


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

It's definite overreaction. But I don't get why Titus, or any under-carder, would do that in the first place. Don't give the crazy, old man any ammunition.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Lel


Where is Paul London, huh?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



OwenSES said:


> Nude pictures released online - Win WWE title at Wrestlemania
> Playful behavior with the Chairman- 90 day suspension.


I find it hyprocritical how Seth's dick got exposed yet he got the title where as Titus was just messing around and gets suspended WTF


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

This will be fun to hear about when Titus does that shoot interview.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

And they always say, do something to get noticed. Yeah no wonder we are given who they chose because when ever someone wants to be friends with the boss to get somewhere they get suspended. 

I think Titus literally grabbed the brass ring right from Vince's finger no wonder he was pissed. 

Titus to become the next internet darling


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I have played this a few times and it looks like Titus O'Neil is smiling and looks like Steph is seeing the funny side to this.

WWE should put out a statement on this to clarify if this is true or not.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I always wonder how the convos that lead to this go, is it like Vince and a whole team in a room or is it just Vince and Hunter? 

Vince "He put his hands on me, i gotta do something" 
Hunter "Like what" 
Vince "I don't know" 
Hunter "You could make him job for like 2 weeks, or not put him on tv for a month"
Vince "NO! HE PUT HIS HANDS ON ME DAMMMMIT" 
Vince "I KNOW I'LL SUSPEND HIM, YEAH! 90 DAYS" 
Steph "You know the drug suspension is on 30"
Vince "HE PUT HIS HANDS ON ME" 

IDK


----------



## Becky's Otologist (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



ellthom said:


> If that had been Cena or Reigns he would have turned the other cheek lol


I think he would drop down on his knees and unzip their pants.:cena5


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



deanambroselover said:


> I find it hyprocritical how Seth's dick got exposed yet he got the title where as Titus was just messing around and gets suspended WTF


Yeah I mean it would have been harsh for Seth and it wasn't really his fault but that incident was more serious than the Titus thing which just seems petty. Perhaps there is more to it or something.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

:Jordan

I didn't even realize WWE did 'suspensions'. Jfc.


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Wow. Talk about an overreaction by Vince. Titus will probably get future endeavored. smh


----------



## Fila00 (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

You guys do realize, what Titus did was wrong right? You don't embarrass your boss like that in a public stage. You can be friendly and close behind the scenes, in a private setting but infront of thousands of fans, infront of other employees...that's a big no-no. No boss would like that.

Chances are Vince and Titus are still very close as it seemed from the video but Titus is getting suspended only to discourage such behavior from other talents/employees in the future. 90 days is bit much but considering Titus isn't really doing anything on RAW anyways, and he likely has some sort of deal going with Vince to get paid for taking this punishment, this is not a big deal at all.



Headliner said:


> I bet Truth and the gang know their place now.:mj
> 
> Most likely already posted somewhere else.


Oh! Ok thanks for responding. I just found it somewhat weird, that's why I asked.


----------



## J-B (Oct 26, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

NOOOOOOOO


Now how am I going to get my weekly dose of "URA URA URA" 

:mj2


----------



## jerkweed85 (May 20, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

#Racist #Dumbass #INeedToStopUsingHashtags


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I understand, it was inappropriate but 90 days is way too much.


----------



## RyanRAW (Oct 21, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I couldn't tell what was happening live but it looked very odd to me very unprofessional. Titus picked the worst place to do his rib. 



truelove said:


> Perhaps Vince really isn't fond of men of African decent after all. I just don't get how you can suspend someone for 90 days for something as futile as that like cmon


Because assuming this is true; Titus did it on stage when they there to honor the career of a wrestler forced to retire due to brain injury. Bryan did already reach the back but everybody was still there the cameras were still rolling.



deanambroselover said:


> I find it hyprocritical how Seth's dick got exposed yet he got the title where as Titus was just messing around and gets suspended WTF


Seth's nudes getting exposed wasn't a direct action of his own. Titus getting suspended was due to an action of his own. 

How are you comparing the two?


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

"I DON'T CARE IF IT'S BLACK HISTORY MONTH OR YOUR FATHER OF THE YEAR, YOU SON OF A BITCH!" 

:vince5


----------



## Paigeology (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

From the footage i have seen, it is absolutely nothing, like he was trying to get his attention. Why he felt to do that only he knows, but there was no threat of anything but it being a friendly playful gesture. Unless it comes out something additional happened backstage, it seems he got a 90 day susp, for merely startling Vince :|

Also, with the number of injuries going around superstarts at the moment, the last thing they need is to have a perfectly healthy wrestler sitting on his couch at home cause he rubbed Vince the wrong way!


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Wasn't Vince laughing the entire time?Could have sworn I saw that when the video continues after that. Anyway, Titus sucks so its not a loss


----------



## Raghnall McManus (Nov 14, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

No way that this is real.

I mean, If Vince were upset, he would've made Titus a jobber or something.


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

"Get yo hands off me, ******!" :vince2

This is on some Paul London level of stupidity.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

No words, honestly. And to think we still have drones defending Vince and WWE :floyd1


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

No way this is real :Rollins. It's a joke or something.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



OwenSES said:


> Yeah I mean it would have been harsh for Seth and it wasn't really his fault but that incident was more serious than the Titus thing which just seems petty. Perhaps there is more to it or something.


Seth's dick was basically porn and that isnt PG yet Titus just playfully shoved Vince and gets suspended that is fucking wrong


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Thinking about it, Titus wouldn't have done that just to "be playful" or whatever. There had to have been a reason. Could it disgruntled (even though he gets charity and media press)?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

This Company :reneelel


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



deanambroselover said:


> I find it hyprocritical how Seth's dick got exposed yet he got the title where as Titus was just messing around and gets suspended WTF


Woah hold on, how is it that Seth's scorned ex-girlfriend who released those pictures .Seths fault? Why should he be punished for something completely out of his control? Absurd, he had nothing to do with that and doesn't deserve to be suspended or punished . Titus on the other hand was joking around at the worst possible time to do so. I agree that his suspension is a bit harsh but we're talking about joking around, with the boss , on live television after a guy just retired due to brain issues. It's no time to joke around


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus probably feels sick to his stomach. I bet he looked in the mirror and he literally seen his soul leave his body. All that happy go lucky excessive smiling good ol boy Titus bullshit he did for Vince thinking they were that tight.:lmao


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Roman Reigns punched him in the face and received countless opportunities to get the world title.

Titus just want to be champ.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Fila00 said:


> You guys do realize, what Titus did was wrong right? You don't embarrass your boss like that in a public stage. You can be friendly and close behind the scenes, in a private setting but infront of thousands of fans, infront of other employees...that's a big no-no. No boss would like that.


LOL... Utter bullshit... Vince is just a CEO of a wrestling company.... he's not occupying the desk in the Oval Office. FFS.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

"Get your dark skin off me, boy!"

:Out


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



deanambroselover said:


> I find it hyprocritical how Seth's dick got exposed yet he got the title where as Titus was just messing around and gets suspended WTF


To be fair, Seth wasn't the one who released a picture of his penis. It was his vengeful fiancé, now ex.


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Stinger Fan said:


> Woah hold on, how is it that Seth's scorned ex-girlfriend who released those pictures .Seths fault? Why should he be punished for *something completely out of his control?* Absurd, he had nothing to do with that and doesn't deserve to be suspended or punished . Titus on the other hand was joking around at the worst possible time to do so. I agree that his suspension is a bit harsh but we're talking about joking around, with the boss , on live television after a guy just retired due to brain issues. It's no time to joke around


Well, it was a little bit of his control if we're being serious.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Happy black history month.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*











this can't be real. If true, there has to be more to the story.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus reached for the brass ring around Vince's finger and look what happened to him


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



AngryConsumer said:


> Well, it was a little bit of his control if we're being serious.


He was a dick sure, don't get me wrong but you don't know how someone is going to react and it kind of came out of no where at that time


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Could be this is Vince's way of telling the roster that he's not "one of the boys";he's their boss, and they'll show him some respect.

*shrugs*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

People forget that as much as he wants to act like he's a Connecticut mogul, he's a good ol' Southern boy from the country club.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Bayley better watch her back as she could be suspended if she does a hug to Vince


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Vince standing up against others who disrespect the occasion honouring Bryan and smarks still find ways to vilify him.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Probably wouldn't have been that big a deal, but it happened on camera. 

Not saying it deserved a suspension, but Titus could have picked a better moment to do that.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

There's your evidence ladies and gentlemen.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

You don´t touch the Boss of a multi-million dollar company unless he´s in on it, that´s fairly common sense. 
Try and grab the US president and see how fast secret service puts you down.

Now, did Vince overreact? Yes, very much, but still, I see why there has to be taken some sort of action (Although a general warning would suffice). He had to play it off cheerfully on camera, but I understand why he was mad. (especially when you take into consideration that a few wrestlers has been attacked by fans)


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

It must be hell being in WWE with a boss like Vince


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

It's days like these that I really hate the WWE. This is such B.S. and overreaction.


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Suspending him for 90 days is a complete overreaction, but I just don't understand why Titus would do it in the first place. Doing it in front of a live camera wasn't really a smart decision either.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

This is stupid. 90 days for that? Give me a break.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

fuckin bullshit


in light of the situation, that's probably the last push he'll get.


----------



## Fila00 (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



njcam said:


> LOL... Utter bullshit... Vince is just a CEO of a wrestling company.... he's not occupying the desk in the Oval Office. FFS.


Not just some indy wrestling company though. WWE is a multi million dollar company, globally huge business. Last year alone their revenue was over 500k million I believe. Vince has right to be treated with respect as the boss when he is not playing a character.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Vince finally starts getting some positive feedback from the WWE fanbase and literally fucks it up 48 hours later. People may have been curious about what happened there but nobody truly gave a damn in the wake of DB's retirement. Now that he's handed down this suspension he himself has thrown a huge spotlight on the whole damn incident.

:trips7For a man that people keep saying is a genius he sure tries like hell to prove them wrong.

I get it. Wrong place, wrong time for what Titus did. But damn, 90 days! So Titus is gonna be sitting on his couch during WM. That is a punishment that doesn't fit the crime in the slightest. Especially when I think of how many stories I've heard over the years of Vince engaging his roster in playful wrestling matches backstage. This is why the WWE employees need a union. Because shit like that wouldn't fly and it would at least make Vince think twice about the punishments he hands down.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus may as well ask for his release as when he comes back he will be jobbed out


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*










Vince is blind remember, he probably thought it was a fan, the suspension is because he nearly gave him a heart attack.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



njcam said:


> I have played this a few times and it looks like Titus O'Neil is smiling and looks like Steph is seeing the funny side to this.
> 
> WWE should put out a statement on this to clarify if this is true or not.


This.


Even Vince seemed to be laughing as he turned around. A few others seem to have been laughing as well. Nothing about it seemed like anything more than playing around. My guess would be that he was suspended because it was done on TV/in front of the fans WWE Universe.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Would love to hear 'TITUS' chants at next weeks RAW.... and every RAW thereafter until Titus is back in the ring.


----------



## Art Vandaley (Jan 9, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Wasn't appropriate considering the gravity of the occasion, 90 days is way overboard but I'm hardly surprised he got punished for this.


----------



## Steve Black Man (Nov 28, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I'm confuzzled.

What was Titus doing? Seems like an odd thing to do at that particular moment in time.

Whatever the case may be, there has to be more to the story, otherwise that kind of suspension is just asinine.


----------



## LVGout (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I doubt it's Vince that called the suspension. The guy likes to have fun when the camera off and likes to break the ice ie Ric Flair retirement speech. All crazy stories I hear of him hanging out with the boys, and his yes men getting irate about it. Probably steph and triple h getting butt hurt that Titus didn't show their dad respect. 
Vince has always been one of the boys. guarantee at 70, he Would love to go to bar and get drunk with Miz and slater.


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

That's a pretty stupid reason to suspend someone, this is like when they fired Paul London when he was smiling at Vince before his limo blew up.


----------



## Brock L (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

lol you all wouldnt have said a damn thing about race if a white man was suspended but since its titus you run around like chickens with your head cut off. guess i cant be surprised since your wrestling fans


----------



## The XL (Aug 7, 2006)

He's going to be released shortly after. There goes his mini push and his wrestling career. I'm just about done with this company, this may be the last straw for me. What petty bullshit.


----------



## BryanWyatt2015 (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Man what a way of ruin your career and Titus was doing fine with all the PR work he did in schools


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

>Titus wins father of the year,makes charitable contributions, overall makes WWE look good in the light.

>Plays around with Vince and gets suspended.

LOL WWE is a JOKE.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

That's fucking hilarious. What a crazy old bastard !


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Keep reaching for that brass ring tho!


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Come to the Temple Titus, we have cookies and CASH:


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



LVGout said:


> I doubt it's Vince that called the suspension. The guy likes to have fun when the camera off and likes to break the ice ie Ric Flair retirement speech. All crazy stories I hear of him hanging out with the boys, and his yes men getting irate about it. Probably steph and triple h getting butt hurt that Titus didn't show their dad respect.
> Vince has always been one of the boys. guarantee at 70, he Would love to go to bar and get drunk with Miz and slater.


Everything goes through Vince. _Everything_. He is the definition of a sociopath and he would not function in any other position than the one he's in now. That being said, Titus should pull an "I'm too old for this shit" and walk out.


----------



## tark1n (Apr 9, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Possible scenarios:

1. This is not a real thing. 
2. It is a work and a part of a storyline or personal reason for him to take time off. 
3. It is real and Vince is completely off his rocker.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Jobbers aren't worthy of laying their hands on *THE BOSS* :vince3

I guess this means Titus is going to lose his inevitable spot in the battle royal. What a price to pay :mj2


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

What the hell was Titus thinking?? 

Although a 3 month suspension lol just because he grabbed you playfully??


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus is a dumbass. You dont do that to your boss. He freaking jerked him, how rude


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

It wasn't the right time and such to goof around. Especially with your boss. Especially on live TV. So, in that regard, some sort of punishment for unprofessional conduct makes sense. 90 days suspension is a harsh overreaction, however.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Surely just a warning would have been okay?


----------



## Rated Phenomenal (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



SovereignVA said:


> Vince probably thought he was getting robbed.




I shouldn't laugh but I'm fucking dying, I'm black aswell.


But really though Fuck Vince lol.


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I've been laughing at this for at least an hour.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

It'll be rescinded. Titus will show up within 30 days so that the WWE can play off this report and claim it's bs.

Though don't know how they're gonna explain editing the Titus part out. "We didn't want it to take away from the Daniel celebration."

I did notice that the Bryan celebration wasn't on the network, even though advertised as such. Now I know why.


----------



## zrinkill (Nov 4, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I don't believe we know the whole story.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Let's just say this is a black history month that Titus is never going to forget.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

*Vince:* Paul is he out of his damn mind?

*Triple H:* Let me squash him at Fastlane dad. :trips3

*Vince:* No he doesn't deserve to be in the ring with you. 30 day suspension. :vince8

*Triple H: *That works too :trips

*Vince: *Wait what month is it?

*Triple H:* February.

*Vince:* Black history month. 60 days. :vince2

*Triple H:* Kinda overboard? :trips10

*Vince:* No damn it. Matter of fact, my father hated Malcolm X. 90 days. :Out

*Triple H:* :trips7


----------



## dclikewah (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

NAACP gonna be all over this. Titus will be back and Vince will have to apologize to Jesse Jackson.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



LVGout said:


> I doubt it's Vince that called the suspension. The guy likes to have fun when the camera off and likes to break the ice ie Ric Flair retirement speech. All crazy stories I hear of him hanging out with the boys, and his yes men getting irate about it. Probably steph and triple h getting butt hurt that Titus didn't show their dad respect.
> Vince has always been one of the boys. guarantee at 70, he Would love to go to bar and get drunk with Miz and slater.


It's Vince's call, but did you see the way H looked at Titus?

Steph always has a tightly wound smile, so her smiling means nothing.


----------



## Sephiroth (May 27, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

:ti


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

That is Ultra Pettyness to the Max. :trips


----------



## Threat (Jan 22, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

:dahell ut


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Chat shit get banged

loltitus :vince


----------



## KastellsPT (Nov 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Absolutely ridiculous. GTFO Vince ut


----------



## Fila00 (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



LPPrince said:


> Titus reached for the brass ring around Vince's finger and look what happened to him


Most underrated comment ITT.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

with one shove prime time has gone on to lay low at home time


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

:vince2 :vince2 :vince2 :vince2 :vince2


----------



## The Coolest (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I do think it was slightly unprofessional (even with good intentions), but anything more than like a week is absurd, especially for someone like Titus who does a lot of off-camera work for WWE.


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

The suspense seems a bit harsh but dunno why Titus would do that during an emotional sendoff.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I first read this and thought it was a joke. It is what it is I guess. I think Vince over reacted a little bit, but what was Titus thinking when he grabbed Vince? In what world would that have been a good idea?


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



2Pieced said:


> Poor Bayley, she's got no chance on the main roster
> 
> :bayley "I'm a Hugger"
> 
> ...


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

After Titus returns 3 months later he'll probably job left, right and centre for a few months before inevitably being released or getting JTG'd.


----------



## 256097 (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

It's a work.


----------



## kwilesthebrand (Sep 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

You think they'd cut him a break considering he probably does more charity work then he gets tv time lol


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Darren Young like


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Is this just a storyline to make Titus an anti-authority figure? If not, this is beyond petty.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I actually agree that Titus shouldn't have did what he did. It was not an appropriate time for it and Vince's mindset was probably in a completely different place at that point. He had just got done seeing Bryan's retirement speech and I'm sure he was pretty emotional at that point, if not at the very least a bit sad.

With that said, I'm not sure that warrants a suspension.


----------



## The Coolest (Dec 25, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

The more I think about it, I think at least 30 days is justified (although anything close to 90 and/or missing Wrestlemania is too much). It was just after an emotional ceremony that will be used on footage to come for later years, and now this little bit has to be edited out. It was supposed to be a celebration, not a "pull Vince for roughhousing play while the McMahon Family walk off first" kind of thing.

But still, that'd be pretty messed up if WWE had Titus miss Mania considering all the things he does for them off-camera.


----------



## Algernon (Jul 27, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

What's Neil O'Titus doing in the POP TV zone?


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Ridiculous. Absolutely fucking ridiculous. If this is true, I would immediately hand in my resignation and take them to fucking court if I was Titus. They've done some mad shit in their time, but this is totally fucking insane if true.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

My man lost to Adam Rose, I think that's worse than getting suspended for 3 months :maury


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

If Roman Reigns had done this to Vince he would cream himself


----------



## thekingg (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

That guy got so much good press for WWE in the past months and now this? Vince surely likes the white lollipop better.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Maybe this is a front for a wellness violation.


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



QWERTYOP said:


> Ridiculous. Absolutely fucking ridiculous. If this is true, I would immediately hand in my resignation and take them to fucking court if I was Titus. They've done some mad shit in their time, but this is totally fucking insane if true.


Sue for what? He grabbed the owner of the company jokingly or not that wasnt the time to pull shit like that yeah 90 days is too much but wtf did he think was gonna happen he's expendable even with the injuries to the roster


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

that punishment is pretty harsh i guess the boss only likes it when his guys touch him
don't know why some people find this shocking doh i mean Vince is a maniac that would crucify someone for the most petty of things


----------



## E.C. (Jan 26, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus done goofed.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

It just shows dont ever mess with Vince


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

This is way too harsh. You couldn't sit him in the back and tell him that it was inappropriate at the time?


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

HA. What the fuck was he thinking. What an idiot. Theres a time and place to go goof and that was not one.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I'd love to be the boss, lmao.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I don't put much stock in dirtsheets but this is indefensible if true. And the worst part about is they let him travel all the way to Portland just to send him home. The couldn't have done it that night in Seattle?


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



CM12Punk said:


> This is way too harsh. You couldn't sit him in the back and tell him that it was inappropriate at the time?


What is he a fucking child? He's an overgrown 6'6 giraffe. Acting as if he needs a time out LMAO, Send the fuck head home, they were all there for Bryans retirement not to see Titus o Jobber being stupid.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I saw this and thought it was weird, especially considering the circumstances of the gathering. But a suspension? and for possibly 90 days? That seems very odd. not sure what to make of it, there must be a little more to the story. Admittedly we don't know the backstage culture, what kind of behavioral guidelines were laid down prior to the D-bry retirement ceremony, etc. Maybe it is known that doing something like that would be wildly innapropriate within their corporate culture, who knows.


----------



## sk3ptical (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

if that was roman


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus was acting like a moron. Called respecting the business. You don't do that on camera.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



UFO said:


> What is he a fucking child? He's an overgrown 6'6 giraffe. Acting as if he needs a time out LMAO, Send the fuck head home, they were all there for Bryans retirement not to see Titus o Jobber being stupid.


Obviously he didn't know he would be in trouble with since he traveled for the SD tapings. So they could have sit him in the back, say there's a time and place to joke around but that wasn't it and not to do it again. 90 days for something like this is stupid.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Roxinius said:


> Sue for what? He grabbed the owner of the company jokingly or not that wasnt the time to pull shit like that yeah 90 days is too much but wtf did he think was gonna happen he's expendable even with the injuries to the roster


Maybe the laws are different where you live, but where I'm from, you cannot just suspend somebody from work for no reason. There'd be tribunals and all sorts. Maybe wrestlers need more protection from this kinda shit. A union or something. Suspending somebody for touching the bosses arm wouldn't fly for a second here if you were an office worker or something. And rightly fucking so.


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

His career is over.


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

OR- maybe Batista shouldn't have turned down Wrestlemania. Oh you don't want to be there? Ok, well your buddy isn't going to be there either so you can watch together on your couch for 9.99


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



QWERTYOP said:


> Maybe the laws are different where you live, but where I'm from, you cannot just suspend somebody from work for no reason. There'd be tribunals and all sorts. Maybe wrestlers need more protection from this kinda shit. A union or something. Suspending somebody for touching the bosses arm wouldn't fly for a second here if you were an office worker or something. And rightly fucking so.


Clear misconduct from an independent contractor.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I guess Sandow & Young are getting a longer run than people thought then.


----------



## AyrshireBlue (Dec 16, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

It was a strange thing for Titus to do but thats a bit fucking harsh :lmao


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



njcam said:


> LOL... Utter bullshit... Vince is just a CEO of a wrestling company.... he's not occupying the desk in the Oval Office. FFS.


Yeah vince just owns a billion dollar company and is the most feared man in Wrestling, he's not that important right? It's totally acceptable to be childish and stupid on stage.

:kappa


----------



## Roxinius (Jul 21, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



QWERTYOP said:


> Maybe the laws are different where you live, but where I'm from, you cannot just suspend somebody from work for no reason. There'd be tribunals and all sorts. Maybe wrestlers need more protection from this kinda shit. A union or something. Suspending somebody for touching the bosses arm wouldn't fly for a second here if you were an office worker or something. And rightly fucking so.


If you read the story he was suspended for a legit reason they have rules and he broke one of them get over it you don't just grab the boss out of nowhere


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Meh, I side with Vince on this one. Suspension is a little long - Maybe 30 days and then just never book him or something - but what was Titus even thinking? Vince is a notorious control freak - and one would believe even moreso when cameras are rolling on live television. Maybe Titus thought the cameras were off, but what he essentially did was break character, and broke the character of Vince, who is the big bad guy heading into WM season. I mean kayfabe reasons why would low card Titus grab at top heel Vince?

You can play and joke with your boss if that's your relationship, but you also have to realize there is a time and place for it still, and ultimately he is your boss. I mean you wouldn't prank them in the midst of a client meeting just because you can do it back in the office.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus O'Neil may be gone but Pancake Patterson still got gas left in the tank!


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

90 days seems harsh for sure, but what the fuck was Titus thinking :lmao


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

So I know the cool thing on here is to bash Vince Mcmahon but lets get serious here. I'm no where near the level of Vince at my office but I am in charge of a lot of people. If any of my employees did that to me at the office they'd likely be fired. If they did that on national TV in an important moment for the company they'd be fired on the spot no questions asked.

Have you people never worked before? You would really do that to the boss? And no I don't care if you are working at a fast food place or grocery store.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

This was NOT a good move by WWE. They are just giving the media a reason to question if this move was racially motivated.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> So I know the cool thing on here is to bash Vince Mcmahon but lets get serious here. I'm no where near the level of Vince at my office but I am in charge of a lot of people. If any of my employees did that to me at the office they'd likely be fired. If they did that on national TV in an important moment for the company they'd be fired on the spot no questions asked.
> 
> Have you people never worked before? You would really do that to the boss? And no I don't care if you are working at a fast food place or grocery store.


It has been documented that they were horsing around, but Titus was punished because it was caught on camera during what was supposed to be a sombre moment.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



CM12Punk said:


> Obviously he didn't know he would be in trouble with since he traveled for the SD tapings. So they could have sit him in the back, say there's a time and place to joke around but that wasn't it and not to do it again. 90 days for something like this is stupid.


Nah, we don't know ANYTHING that has happened. People are just reading stuff off the internet, I'm sure there is more to it.


----------



## sk3ptical (May 8, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

batista aint gonna like this


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Somebody push the "Jeeeeeeezus" button.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

See, it's one thing to say that O'Neil was in the wrong, which he was, but bruh, 90 days? We live in a world where your first violation of the wellness policy gets you suspended for 30 days and something like this gets you three times as much time? Really?


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Hopefully Batista, or one of the veterans help Titus out since he will be missing out on a lot of pay.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Imagine you work for a legit mid-big sized company and the head boss knows you, and you'll talk, but hardly buddy-buddy and you grab him like that during a company outing or something and everyone sees it. Yeah, you'd be in trouble too.


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

A lot of the time, people on here wish for bad things to happen to WWE. Bad ratings, poor ppv buys, network cancellations...

I've never been one of those. I am over this. I hope the WWE catches a ton of PR flack over this. Simply ridiculous.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

But 90 days? I could understand 30 days but he missing most likely 3 ppvs including Mania. While he not in a Important feud, he was being featured on RAW with them praising his accomplishments.:draper2

I expecting there to be more to this but I feel while Titus is in the wrong for his part to an extent, him being suspended for 90 days is a bit extreme imo.


----------



## em dubya (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Its all good guys vince has seen the light and reduced the suspension to reflect the triviality of the stuation.

http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/672803-update-titus-oneils-wwe-suspension-reportedly-reduced


----------



## They LIVE (Aug 8, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



QWERTYOP said:


> Maybe the laws are different where you live, but where I'm from, you cannot just suspend somebody from work for no reason. There'd be tribunals and all sorts. Maybe wrestlers need more protection from this kinda shit. A union or something. Suspending somebody for touching the bosses arm wouldn't fly for a second here if you were an office worker or something. And rightly fucking so.


Well yeah, labor laws vary greatly by state and how someone is classified at their workplace. 

Not sure how it is in "Suplex City", but states which have at-will employment allow employers to reprimand or fire an employee for literally no reason at all and with no prior warning so long as it does not violate existing discrimination laws regarding protected classes and isn't retaliation for the employee expressing legitimate concerns about something (e.g. sexual harassment).

Grabbing onto the arm of the boss would absolutely be grounds for termination in most at-will states. Even in workplaces where employees are protected by a union and there is a formal due process system in place, randomly grabbing onto the boss would likely have resulted in the exact same punishment-- a suspension. 

Add in the gray area of WWE classifying their wrestlers as "independent contractors", and it gets even easier to fire or suspend someone for grabbing the boss like that.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



em dubya said:


> Its all good guys vince has seen the light and reduced the suspension to reflect the triviality of the stuation.
> 
> http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/672803-update-titus-oneils-wwe-suspension-reportedly-reduced


60 is still too much but I guess beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I hope The Rock or Batista gets involved. 

HHH should help reverse this decision since he has Vince's ear. I think he helped Emma get her job back after the iPod case situation. This "punishment" is excessive and the shitstorm has already started on social media. They picked the wrong person to make an example of. Even 60 days is still too much.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Vince has lost it.

On the new Owen Hart DVD everybody was saying how great Owen's ribs and jokes were. Early in Haitch's career he had that hog pen match and apparently that afternoon when the animals and shit were delivered Owen lead the delivery guy and had it all put in Vince's office. When Vince went in there later the whole room was trashed and full of pig shit and on the DVD he said how much he loved it and was laughing.

Now in 2016 you do something as small as what Titus did and it's a 90 say suspension. And there he was on Austin's podcast commenting on how there is less fun and laughter in the locker room than 20 years ago. You want to know why, Vince? Because you're a hypocrite and people are walking on eggshells with your bullshit, up tight rules and bipolar company.

Have a fucking word with yourself and join the rest of us in the 21st century.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

The biggest crime in all of this is he will be suspended through Mania. Even if he won't be featured match, he'd still probably be in the battle royal and collect a nice paycheck.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

#FreeTitus #60DaysTooMany


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I can't help but feel like Titus should've known better. There's a time and a place for everything, maybe that wasn't one of them. Same company Ranjin Singh got in trouble during a RAW celebration, were everybody broke kayfabe, smiling and having fun and while he was singled out for smiling too much & having too much fun.

Depends on how long his suspension is. Maybe it's only for a week. Maybe they just gave him the night off. I don't think it's anywhere close to 90 days.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

sideways poke at Batista for turning down a WM32 appearance?


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Vince has to be the most insecure man alive. Sad.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



The One Man Gang said:


> The biggest crime in all of this is he will be suspended through Mania. Even if he won't be featured match, he'd still probably be in the battle royal and collect a nice paycheck.


Exactly.

The roster is so thin as it is and the fact that Titus would be suspended during Mania season shows real vindictiveness. And this is someone Vince supposedly likes. 

At least Titus is getting a lot of support. I hope this story hits TMZ, BuzzFeed and the WWE is shamed into reversing their decision all together.


----------



## CM12Punk (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



UFO said:


> Nah, we don't know ANYTHING that has happened. People are just reading stuff off the internet, I'm sure there is more to it.


If they could fire Paul London for just smiling when Vince was going to get exploded in his limo, they can definitely be petty about this.


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Vince is so sensitive, its not like Titus flipped off fans on national television! Oh man, no one could get away with that!


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



OwenSES said:


> No way! If Cena or Austin did that there's no way they would get suspended.


Why is that relevant? Employees with the most talent always have a longer leash because they generate more money for the company. Ben Roethlisberger frickin' raped a girl but still starts for the Steelers, but if Joe Blow on the practice squad pulled the same crap, they'd be out of a job. That's the way of the world, people.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

As much as I don't care for Titus, Fuck I just realized he will be missing Mania and that paycheck.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Aside from the ridiculousness of the suspension - why did he grab McMahon? The whole thing seems weird.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I do not own any tin foil hats, but is it possible that Titus failed some sort of drug test, and since he's seen as an ambassador to the company with all of his charitable work, that they made up the 'unprofessional conduct' drivel?

That's the _only_ way I'd ever see the reasoning behind this. Because it's obvious, IMO, that Titus grabbed Vince to either stay out there and do the "YES" chant more, or to say something to him.


----------



## Terminus (Jan 22, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

WTF just saw the clip as I haven't been watching for almost 2 years now. He literally just tried to shake his hand and hug him as sign of respect and he gets suspended.


----------



## truelove (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

"Vince is racist" chants in a smark city might occur


----------



## ImmortalTechnique (Aug 21, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I wouldn't be too bothered if I was Titus. It's a known that him and Batista were good friends for years before WWE, and Batista is the one that got him into the industry. Batista has been helping Titus out for ages, and Dave is probably gonna invite Titus to a few sets, and have him hang out with him and some celeb during his downtime. 

Titus has the right connections for when he is done in WWE, and will probably transition into movies.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

90 days ? Where's Ryback suspension?


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Brock L said:


> lol you all wouldnt have said a damn thing about race if a white man was suspended but since its titus you run around like chickens with your head cut off. guess i cant be surprised since your wrestling fans


People are making race jokes because of the WWE's like heavily talked about issues with racism behind closed doors.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Empress said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The roster is so thin as it is and the fact that Titus would be suspended during Mania season shows real vindictiveness. And this is someone Vince supposedly likes.
> 
> At least Titus is getting a lot of support. I hope this story hits TMZ, BuzzFeed and the WWE is shamed into reversing their decision all together.


Dont touch the boss. It wasn't a comedy segment. It was an emotional farewell and hes grabbing his 70yr old boss why??

you people for real....tmz...vince is racist..get the fuck out.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Empress said:


> I hope The Rock or *Batista* gets involved.
> 
> HHH should help reverse this decision since he has Vince's ear. I think he helped Emma get her job back after the iPod case situation. This "punishment" is excessive and the shitstorm has already started on social media. They picked the wrong person to make an example of. Even 60 days is still too much.


Oh man, that reminds me of Batista recently turning down the WM offer for this year. Vince being Vince, whatever voice Batista may have had in helping out his pal Titus in this situation is probably not being helped by that decision, haha!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Take this for what it's worth.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697475433789571072
I have some media contacts. I'm going to hit them up. The WWE did something very classy for my friend earlier in the week and then they pull some shit like this.



CenaBoy4Life said:


> Dont touch the boss. It wasn't a comedy segment. It was an emotional farewell and hes grabbing his 70yr old boss why??
> 
> you people for real....tmz...vince is racist..get the fuck out.


Titus' actions doesn't justify a 90 day suspension. Unlike some people who post and leave it at that, I actually have some media contacts. So, I'm going to happily do my part to make sure this story spreads.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

The length of the suspension is ludicrous, however, on the other hand, in what other company could you grab your boss like that in front of the entire staff and expect not to be chewed out over it? 

It's obvious that Titus and Vince have some kind of informal relationship with each other but this was done in full view of the entire locker room which is obviously why Vince is pissed over it. 

WWE are undoubtedly petty but in any other job if a member of staff is seen to undermine the boss in front of others then it usually leads to disciplinary action. 

That being said, this does just seem to have been a complete misfire on the part of Titus. It's Vince McMahon, so you can't hurt his ego on TV. He seems to be an insecure mess of a man.


----------



## Laquane Anderson (May 15, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



MTheBehemoth said:


> "Get your hands off of me, Shelton!"


*Flatlines*


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



SovereignVA said:


> Vince probably thought he was getting robbed.


I'm going to just edit this out. I know it's quoted but whatever. Better to keep the peace. We all make poor comments at times so I hope the mods just get rid of it. Thanks.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Hasn't folks learned by now? 

There's the funny saying if you are white , "never touch a black man's radio"
Well the other saying if you are black, "never touch a white billionaire"











Peons don't have the privilege to meet, speak or touch Vince. There's a chain of hierarchy 5-10 deep between Vince and the peons to ensure none of them bother Vince, unless you have been invited to his "clique"


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Why, I don't get it. I saw that clip on the network and it looked like they were having fun. Do they get paid when they get suspended? If so turn a negative into a positive and enjoy the time at home with your wife and kids. 

And funny because I just saw him last night on a sign in the mall about being a dad. Surely there has to be more to this story.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



HarHar said:


> it's funny how some of us can be reprimanded around here for "trolling"..
> 
> 
> ..yet the quote above is a blatant case of blatant racism.. which has over 20 "likes" attached to it
> ...


Well actually he never said anything about race. You're the one who added in racism. So I think that makes it more likely that you are the racist one.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

*People are actually defending this petty as fuck decision. :mj4

Never change, WF. :mj4*


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



truelove said:


> Perhaps Vince really isn't fond of men of African decent after all. I just don't get how you can suspend someone for 90 days for something as futile as that like cmon


You can just sense that Vince is not someone that you'd want to be around.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



JokersLastLaugh said:


> Well actually he never said anything about race. You're the one who added in racism. So I think that makes it more likely that you are the racist one.


I knew that would be the reply. Play that card, that's fine. I'm sure there's all sorts of people of different cultures and backgrounds here who probably don't like it. Mods should just remove it and all is good.


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

OMG I replayed that part so many times the first time I saw it just because I found it to be odd, and I wanted to see Steph, HHH and Vince's reaction to that....so in a way this was kinda expected, LMAO. Honestly it's odd to be suspended over it, but it was more odd for him to do that.


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



2Pieced said:


> Poor Bayley, she's got no chance on the main roster
> 
> :bayley "I'm a Hugger"
> 
> ...


No hugs... But, if she'll get down and bark like a dog it might be a different story.


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



LVGout said:


> I doubt it's Vince that called the suspension. The guy likes to have fun when the camera off and likes to break the ice ie Ric Flair retirement speech. All crazy stories I hear of him hanging out with the boys, and his yes men getting irate about it. Probably steph and triple h getting butt hurt that Titus didn't show their dad respect.
> Vince has always been one of the boys. guarantee at 70, he Would love to go to bar and get drunk with Miz and slater.


I don't know about this. One of my close buddies wrestled for FCW before NXT was a thing, and eventually he was a heel who was eliminated in Season 5 of Tough Enough, so he spent a good amount of time backstage, and he says that he's never met anybody in his life who sucks the air out of a room like Vince does.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Wow! Titus definitely needs to bring out the race card on this one.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I like Titus, seems like a genuinely nice guy. He'll be fine.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

The big question I have in all of this is why wait until the next day to send him home? Why not suspend him that night as soon as he came to the back? Vince could have just blown up on him in front of everyone to send a message, or at the most sent him home from the Smackdown tapings. 90 fucking days? For grabbing his arm to try and get his attention? 

Unless, like I said before, this is all a coverup for some wellness violation.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

https://youtu.be/ip2oX7wbKYk






*Fast forward to 8:34, Jericho kicks at a camera man looks playful then you see the shove from a fans perspective from the back*


They didn't suspend Jericho for kicking at camera man :grin2:


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Vince's racist ass shining through once again.... I expect his reaction to any backlash will be to bring Hogan back. After all, Vince gotta keep letting everyone know how disgusting of a human being he is.


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Pronoss said:


> https://youtu.be/ip2oX7wbKYk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good looking out. Not trying to get all JFK with it, but it still seems harmless to me from this angle. Even Vince's return shove seems like an overcompensation, much less the suspension through WM.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Pronoss said:


> *Fast forward to 8:34, Jericho kicks at a camera man looks playful then you see the shove from a fans perspective from the back*


If you slow down the video, you'll see it does catch Vince off guard but he definitely smiles when shoving Titus back.


----------



## ficklemickle (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

is there video of retirement speech?


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

i guess vince truly is untouchable. lol


----------



## Ensoul (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Watched the video. I am sure O'Neil was joking but Mcmahon doesn't exactly come across like he has a good sense of humor. Honestly if someone pulled me by the arm like that I wouldn't be too happy either.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Anyone who thinks this is fine, go up to some 70 year old executive in your company tomorrow, grab his hand to shake it then jerk him tomorrow. See how that works out for you.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I'm surprised at people saying it was racism & Vince is wrong here.

It was a really emotional event & you're fucking around with the boss, grabbing him up like that?

Cmon son.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Is anybody really upset they'll miss some Titus matches? I mean really? Sucks for him but I won't lose sleep.


----------



## Xenoblade (Nov 26, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Well, he is black and I guess now he his history..

Vince really doing MLK proud.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Empress said:


> Take this for what it's worth.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697475433789571072
> ...


And who the fuck are you to decide what is justified or not? They feel it is.

The idiot interrupted and tried to goof off during a tribute. No respect whatsoever. Media contacts LOLLOL have fun kid.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

90 days might be to much but horsing around during a moment for brian was the wrong time to do that (no idea why everyone is throwing in the race card, but im not surprised with how culture is today how quick people use that)


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus clearly didn't watch Vince's interview with Stone Cold when he said "Don't piss anybody off"


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



TheResurrection said:


> Anyone who thinks this is fine, go up to some 70 year old executive in your company tomorrow, grab his hand to shake it then jerk him tomorrow. See how that works out for you.


They will just claim racism if its an old white guy that gets pissed at them.

JUST A PRANK BRO.


----------



## ficklemickle (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

damn he was just getting a push too


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



LeaderOfM.D.R.S. said:


> I'm surprised at people saying it was racism & Vince is wrong here.
> 
> It was a really emotional event & you're fucking around with the boss, grabbing him up like that?
> 
> Cmon son.


I think people are thiking about all the Vince horse play with the wrestlers stories. But people got to remember those moments weren't on stage. Time and place for everything.

Though 90 days does seem steep, but better than being fired. Plus who knows he could be back by Raw dirtsheets lie a lot.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> And who the fuck are you to decide what is justified or not? They feel it is.
> 
> The idiot interrupted and tried to goof off during a tribute. No respect whatsoever. Media contacts LOLLOL have fun kid.


I'm an "Empress". That's who the fuck I know I am. 

And those media contacts have already been put to good use. This "kid" is having fun stirring the shitstorm even more. Don't assume I can't back up what I post.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

After watching it a few times I understand why he was punished. 90 days was too long so it's good they supposedly reduced it. Titus won't be missed anyway, always thought he was awful. If this were Ryder I'm guessing most of the thread would be full of people laughing at him though :mj.


----------



## downnice (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus should tell vince to fuck off and just fucking quit, go to Lucha Underground and shoot hard on that racist sack of shit Vince McMahon


----------



## EireUnited (Apr 27, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> So I know the cool thing on here is to bash Vince Mcmahon but lets get serious here. I'm no where near the level of Vince at my office but I am in charge of a lot of people. If any of my employees did that to me at the office they'd likely be fired. If they did that on national TV in an important moment for the company they'd be fired on the spot no questions asked.
> 
> Have you people never worked before? You would really do that to the boss? And no I don't care if you are working at a fast food place or grocery store.


Fuck off you absolute fucking loser hahahaha


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> And who the fuck are you to decide what is justified or not? They feel it is.
> 
> The idiot interrupted and tried to goof off during a tribute. No respect whatsoever. Media contacts LOLLOL have fun kid.



He didn't interrupt shit. Daniel had already made it to the back and everyone else was headed backstage too. Tribute was over and done with


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



RapShepard said:


> I think people are thiking about all the Vince horse play with the wrestlers stories. But people got to remember those moments weren't on stage. Time and place for everything.
> 
> Though 90 days does seem steep, but better than being fired. Plus who knows he could be back by Raw dirtsheets lie a lot.


Exactly :clap

I mean it's common sense people not to use incidents of Vince horsing around backstage to a live fucking moment where Daniel Bryan just announced he's retired.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Empress said:


> I'm an "Empress". That's who the fuck I know I am.
> 
> And those media contacts have already been put to good use. This "kid" is having fun stirring the shitstorm even more. Don't assume I can't back up what I post.


There is no shitstorm and you're having fun okay? Just admit you just want to troll WWE and "have fun" starting drama out of nothing for them.

Stop acting like you are on a moral crusade or something 4channer. You are so damn cringey I just have to laugh reading your post.

"I'm an Empress, My contacts have been put to good use".

Keep it coming please my sides. :lol:lol


----------



## TNA-Raven-TNA (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Pathetic.

WWE/Vince are the most pathetic, spiteful, take themselves way too serious clowns around.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

We can't really judge it based off a 5 second clip.

Why did Titus do it? Was there any need? What happened AFTER this backstage? - It's all been done now, do I think suspending him is harsh so close to Wrestlemania? Most probably.


----------



## Ensoul (Aug 25, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

One more thing I want to add: We don't know what kind of relationship Vince and O'Neil have. I know it's not the same thing but when I play basketball there some guys I can playfully push around and their are others who I wouldn't do that to because I'd get punched.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Rusev has permission


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Does Titus not get paid for 90 days? hows he gonna support his wife and kids


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

That's ridiculous, I sometimes believe this company is such a shit place to work for with all the mines that everyone must avoid


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I ain't gonna lose sleep over 3 months without a Titus match. But Damn 90 days? :trips


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> There is no shitstorm and you're having fun okay? Just admit you just want to troll WWE and "have fun" starting drama out of nothing for them.
> 
> Stop acting like you are on a moral crusade or something 4channer. You are so damn cringey I just have to laugh reading your post.
> 
> ...


I've got time today. I'm making this my crusade. Unlike the random 4Channer, I can actually back up my "trolling". And trust, I won't stop until I've hit up every last person I know. I'll do my part to keep the drama going and we'll see who gets the last laugh. So, don't worry about me, Cenaboy. 

I chose my username for a reason. I can back up what I say.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

90 days and missing the biggest PPV of the year for something as small as this, not to mention all the charity work off screen for something harmless. And people still don't get why we think this is extremely petty :floyd1


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Empress said:


> Exactly.
> 
> The roster is so thin as it is and the fact that Titus would be suspended during Mania season shows real vindictiveness. And this is someone Vince supposedly likes.
> 
> At least Titus is getting a lot of support. I hope this story hits TMZ, BuzzFeed and the WWE is shamed into reversing their decision all together.


And what is that going to solve?

The moment you say "wrestler suspended for yanking/grabbing/pulling 70 year old owners arm" any non wrestling fan will get. They will then ask why Titus thought that was smart. I mean hell Dana White fired a guy for lightly shoving a ref even though the guy apologized. Outside of the wrestling bubble no one will care.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> There is no shitstorm and you're having fun okay? Just admit you just want to troll WWE and "have fun" starting drama out of nothing for them.
> 
> Stop acting like you are on a moral crusade or something 4channer. You are so damn cringey I just have to laugh reading your post.
> 
> ...


I know this woman just so you know and she is telling the truth :jim


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

The 90 day suspension is a bit much but I can see why they'd do this. I think that they'll eventually reduce this but yeah a suspension is warranted here.


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



☆Shala☆;57012385 said:


> 90 days and missing the biggest PPV of the year for something as small as this, not to mention all the charity work off screen for something harmless. And people still don't get why we think this is extremely petty :floyd1


I'm embarassed for Titus just watching it. Seems like a goodhearted guy who embarassed himself in a goofy ass way by being more familiar with the boss than their relationship warranted. Just having the incident happen in front of your peers, much less the internet, is punishment enough IMO. Hitting him for 90 days and missing WM paycheck like this was an HR issue seems entirely unwarranted unless there was some aspect to it we're unaware of.


----------



## zrinkill (Nov 4, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I am surprised nobody has said "what is Titan O'neal doing at the impact zone!" yet.


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Holy fucking shit, I actually mentioned this before the suspension was made public:

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...hat-do-you-think-their-relationship-like.html

I saw they got caught up, I wasnt sure if it was a joke (seems to be) or he tripped/caught up with something.

If this was indeed a joke by Titus, Im gonna have to agree with the suspension and GOOD ON VINCE for acting. This was a special moment not only for Bryan, but for the fans and his coworkers. Its not the moment for a joke on public television. 

Is 90 days harsh? Yes. Less would have been fine.


----------



## Bookockey (Apr 1, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I don't know what their situation is or what really that was all about. In the end Vince is the big boss and you just don't randomly grab the boss especially in front of all the other locker room members. So if Vince wants him to sit 90 days he can do it.

I think Titus is a good talent and would easily be hired by another company but after the suspension there is also probably a non-compete and loss of his name he is known under. Titus shows good personality and seems like a genuinely decent guy. I wish him the best.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



RapShepard said:


> And what is that going to solve?
> 
> The moment you say "wrestler suspended for yanking/grabbing/pulling 70 year old owners arm" any non wrestling fan will get. They will then ask why Titus thought that was smart. I mean hell Dana White fired a guy for lightly shoving a ref even though the guy apologized. Outside of the wrestling bubble no one will care.


Most rationale people will recognize that a 90 day suspension is an excessive penalty. There are talents on the roster who have not even faced the same severity for other offenses such as drugs. Titus was clearly joking around. Still, even if punishment is to be doled out, it should be in relation to the offense. Titus will be out for two months at a time when the roster is hurt and lose out on a Mania paycheck. Since the WWE is so concerned about bad press, I'm going to do my part to twist the knife where it hurts. Titus is actually one of the good guys. I wouldn't personally make the same effort for another superstar who's always in trouble. 

As for no one caring outside the wrestling bubble, the story has already exploded on social media. Titus is currently trending on Facebook. A few days of bad press can burst that bubble.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

The 3 month suspension for Titus has been confirmed.


:lmao


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Now we know why Vince is so married to the unstable Lunatic Fringe gimmick. He's an unstable lunatic and he lives vicariously though it.


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

You have got to be fucking kidding me. Vince is so fucking petty, wow.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

That is appalling even for WWE standards.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

What was Titus doing though? I still don't get it.  He was being pushed too.


----------



## zrinkill (Nov 4, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

The word is that Titus was trying to talk to Vince on the stage about his gimmick and Vince kept telling him "not now", and Titus grabbed Vince as he was following Bryan and Vince pushed him away and Titus pushed him back.

Vince was furious and they were yelling in the backstage area.

If this is true, I totally understand the suspension.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

One moment Vince is being insincere and disrespectful to Bryan by goofing around in his retirement segment. The next moment he's a dick for suspending a worker that has no idea how to conduct himself in this type of situation.

:lmao

Never change WF


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

WWE isn't in the wrong an employee shoved the boss you don't do that shit. He should have known it wasn't the right moment as a coworker literally just retired moments ago. WWE had no choice


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



EireUnited said:


> Fuck off you absolute fucking loser hahahaha


Reported.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

90 Days for that? Doesn't WWE have bigger problems to worry about?


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Empress said:


> Most rationale people will recognize that a 90 day suspension is an excessive penalty. There are talents on the roster who have not even faced the same severity for other offenses such as drugs. Titus was clearly joking around. Still, even if punishment is to be doled out, it should be in relation to the offense. Titus will be out for two months at a time when the roster is hurt and lose out on a Mania paycheck. Since the WWE is so concerned about bad press, I'm going to do my part to twist the knife where it hurts. Titus is actually one of the good guys. I wouldn't personally make the same effort for another superstar who's always in trouble.
> 
> As for no one caring outside the wrestling bubble, the story has already exploded on social media. Titus is currently trending on Facebook. A few days of bad press can burst that bubble.


Love & Basketball trends on Twitter so whats your point? A Twitter story isn't the same as breaking national news.

As far as the Wellness policy its irrelevant, drugs and physically touching somebody are two seperate things. If you're old enough to have media contacts you're old enough to know that.

Put it like this if this gets big i'm willing to bet it's more "what was dude thinking" than "poor Titus"


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Um...harsh. 

If Vince had a problem with it, I feel like it could have been resolved in a private one on one meeting.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Simply Flawless said:


> WWE isn't in the wrong an employee shoved the boss you don't do that shit. He should have known it wasn't the right moment as a coworker literally just retired moments ago. WWE had no choice


Yes they did have a choice. A warning or even a week suspension would have been enough. Vince is just a petty little bitch.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



The Dazzler said:


> What was Titus doing though? I still don't get it.  He was being pushed too.


People do this all the time. They do something which they think at the time is funny or light hearted and in fact is cringe worthy in a David Brent kind of way. 

There is no way he deserves a suspension for that. He got embarrassed on TV. That is enough. 


WWE is a monarchy and Titus probably should have known better than to rub Vince the wrong way. The spilled coffee on Vince trope isn't far from the truth. They will punish you for anything. You have to walk on egg shells.


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Vince over all the negative attention this is getting


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



zrinkill said:


> The word is that Titus was trying to talk to Vince on the stage about his gimmick and Vince kept telling him "not now", and Titus grabbed Vince as he was following Bryan and Vince pushed him away and Titus pushed him back.
> 
> Vince was furious and they were yelling in the backstage area.
> 
> If this is true, I totally understand the suspension.



Ahh... now this makes a little more sense.


----------



## DoublePass (Nov 22, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Simply Flawless said:


> WWE isn't in the wrong an employee shoved the boss you don't do that shit. He should have known it wasn't the right moment as a coworker literally just retired moments ago. WWE had no choice


It's his company so he can do what he wants. But to compare this to a normal corporate work environment is absurd. Vince is a guy who is _known_ for pulling pranks and even picking fights with guys backstage. If this was done on live TV it may have been different. It happened during a short 6 minute post-show that aired only on the Network.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



zrinkill said:


> The word is that Titus was trying to talk to Vince on the stage about his gimmick and Vince kept telling him "not now", and Titus grabbed Vince as he was following Bryan and Vince pushed him away and Titus pushed him back.
> 
> Vince was furious and they were yelling in the backstage area.
> 
> If this is true, I totally understand the suspension.


Do you have a source or a link?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

WWE have confirmed Titus suspension this fucking company


----------



## David Klein (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Hilarious when the WWE is always dying for mainstream attention and they get it for something like this.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Empress said:


> Most rationale people will recognize that a 90 day suspension is an excessive penalty. There are talents on the roster who have not even faced the same severity for other offenses such as drugs. Titus was clearly joking around. Still, even if punishment is to be doled out, it should be in relation to the offense. Titus will be out for two months at a time when the roster is hurt and lose out on a Mania paycheck. Since the WWE is so concerned about bad press, I'm going to do my part to twist the knife where it hurts. Titus is actually one of the good guys. I wouldn't personally make the same effort for another superstar who's always in trouble.
> 
> As for no one caring outside the wrestling bubble, the story has already exploded on social media. Titus is currently trending on Facebook. A few days of bad press can burst that bubble.



Yeah your media contacts are sure to make this viral. FYI, you lose credibility lying. Out of the 10 facebook stories trending only one partially wrestling related is CM Punk. Now that you lied about that I doubt your whole story.


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

*Ok so the WWE reaction (nothing on wwe.com yet so taking this with a slight pinch of salt) is absolutely absurd BUT


WTF is Titus doing? Vince clearly isn't expecting it and it didn't look all that friendly and Vince looked taken off guard by it. I read all the reports saying it was playful but the video to me looks more like Titus grabbing THE BOSS off guard and pulling him into him before possibly also saying something to him. I don't know but I wouldn't get "all fun and games" from the video.*


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Vince is in the right - Titus should be thankful to not be fired.

No one is going to care about this and it'll be an afterthought after today.


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Yeah your media contacts are sure to make this viral. FYI, you lose credibility lying. Out of the 10 facebook stories trending only one partially wrestling related is CM Punk. Now that you lied about that I doubt your whole story.


Not to antagonize you, but I honestly don't understand this comment. Surely a story can trend on social media without being one of the 10 most discussed subjects worldwide?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



zrinkill said:


> The word is that Titus was trying to talk to Vince on the stage about his gimmick and Vince kept telling him "not now", and Titus grabbed Vince as he was following Bryan and Vince pushed him away and Titus pushed him back.
> 
> Vince was furious and they were yelling in the backstage area.
> 
> If this is true, I totally understand the suspension.


I don't usually side with Vince on much; but whatever the case was, whether it was this or Titus having thinking he was having a bit of fun, this wasn't the time or the place for it. He didn't have to act like it was a funeral, but it was a serious segment, and it belonged to DB. Period. I think I have to give Vince the benefit of the doubt on this one, based on what I know and what I've seen. 

ALSO, we don't know what other kind of backstage history there is with any of these guys. All we usually hear about is the final blow-over, this being a perfect example, where the punishment seems excessive for the crime, when in fact the crime we know about could very well have been the proverbial straw. We just don't know. Yes, we hear plenty about why Vince is such a prick to work for and how rough these guys have it, but my guess is that we don't usually hear the full story.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



RapShepard said:


> Love & Basketball trends on Twitter so whats your point? A Twitter story isn't the same as breaking national news.
> 
> As far as the Wellness policy its irrelevant, drugs and physically touching somebody are two seperate things. If you're old enough to have media contacts you're old enough to know that.
> 
> Put it like this if this gets big i'm willing to bet it's more "what was dude thinking" than "poor Titus"


You mention Love & Basketball as though it's not a profitable brand. It is, but since you want to seemingly dismiss the impact of social media and the power of bad press, I'll offer some examples contrary to that. In 2014, RHOA, similar to Love & Basketball, was forced to clean up its act after a campaign began due to challenge what was being put on the airwaves.

http://blogs.indiewire.com/shadowan...eal-housewives-of-atlanta-to-clean-up-its-act

Recently, #OscarsSoWhite forced the Academy Awards to buckle under the pressure. So yeah, Twitter and trends can be a benefit. 

The WWE also bends quite easily to bad press. So, yes, I know exactly what I'm doing and old enough to know which buttons I can push. I may not be successful but I'm going to throw everything at the wall. A 90 day suspension for what Titus did is ridiculous. Either they were looking for a reason to suspend Titus or something else is up. This punishment doesn't fit the crime.


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



zrinkill said:


> The word is that Titus was trying to talk to Vince on the stage about his gimmick and Vince kept telling him "not now", and Titus grabbed Vince as he was following Bryan and Vince pushed him away and Titus pushed him back.
> 
> Vince was furious and they were yelling in the backstage area.
> 
> If this is true, I totally understand the suspension.


I knew there had to be more to the story.

still, 90 days seems a bit harsh.


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

That wasn't the time for that shit, one of his co-workers just retired, having his career cut short in his prime.


----------



## thedss (Apr 14, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Ummm, not one of Titus' better judgements. I hope the best outcome in that he takes his suspension and uses any resulting talks as the opportunity to talk about the original concerns he may have had, if it is indeed true that all he wanted was to talk about his gimmick.


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Can we please get a source for that post?


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Don't cross the boss :vince2


----------



## Doc (Oct 4, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Sugnid said:


> http://pwinsider.com/article/99695/wwe-star-suspended.html?p=1


Da fuck is this bullshit?

Seriously somebody remove the incompetent old fucker please.


----------



## Municipal Waste (Jan 1, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



☆Shala☆;57013513 said:


> Can we please get a source for that post?


This. It would go a long way towards justifying the company reaction, but there's not even the name of a sometimes-right blogger attached to the claim, so I've gotta mostly dismiss the notion for now. It seems pretty plausible, though.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Empress said:


> You mention Love & Basketball as though it's not a profitable brand. It is, but since you want to seemingly dismiss the impact of social media and the power of bad press, I'll offer some examples contrary to that. In 2014, RHOA, similar to Love & Basketball, was forced to clean up its act after a campaign began due to challenge what was being put on the airwaves.
> 
> http://blogs.indiewire.com/shadowan...eal-housewives-of-atlanta-to-clean-up-its-act
> 
> ...


But RHOA has black women acting likes stereotypes, #OscarsSoWhite was about blacks feeling unrecognized by the Academy, and this is a black guy getting suspended for grabbing his boss.

One of those things is not like the other

It might be a tad long but shit he could have fired him.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Yeah your media contacts are sure to make this viral. FYI, you lose credibility lying. Out of the 10 facebook stories trending only one partially wrestling related is CM Punk. Now that you lied about that I doubt your whole story.


I'm taking the screenshot now. 

I have no reason to lie.



RapShepard said:


> But RHOA has black women acting likes stereotypes, #OscarsSoWhite was about blacks feeling unrecognized by the Academy, and this is a black guy getting suspended for grabbing his boss.
> 
> One of those things is not like the other


You questioned why I'd want to make this viral and how Twitter & trending topics weren't useful. I just offered examples of social media's power. I never said all instances were created equal.


----------



## Overcomer (Jan 15, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

The Fox sports website picked it up, it's legit.

http://www.foxsports.com/wwe/story/wwe-suspends-titus-oneil-for-grabbing-vince-mcmahon-021016


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I just want to state clearly that as much as this company and Vince himself are (in my opinion) representative of certain racial tendencies when it comes to their perspectives and preferences, this is not a case of racial transgression. Titus should know when and where to do things such as that, especially in front of many fans who are still around.

The lolwwe issue comes with the reaction of this. 90 days? 90 days for an action Vince or any top official could have just chewed off Titus for instead? Nah, something is fishy about this IMO.


----------



## Naka Moora (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Seriously, Boggles my mind how people didn't know that there was more to this story than just a playful push.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

After watching the GIF a number of times I dont know what to think. 

I am suspicious of WWE because this is the same company that fired Brad Maddox for saying "cocky pricks" in a dark segment. A company that suspended Jericho for doing a typical heel tactic of disrespecting a national flag. 

If Titus was being aggressive he probably should have been fired. If he were not black I suspect he might have been. Maybe he was looking to shake his hand. We probably need more info but as I said I am very suspicious of WWE.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Overcomer said:


> The Fox sports website picked it up, it's legit.
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/wwe/story/wwe-suspends-titus-oneil-for-grabbing-vince-mcmahon-021016


http://www.foxsports.com/wwe/story/wwe-suspends-titus-oneil-for-grabbing-vince-mcmahon-021016

So much for most people siding with Vince.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Wow.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Nah nah nah nah. Nah nah nah nah. Hey hey hey.


----------



## Arthurgos (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

This totally happened because it was caught on camera otherwise this would not be a thing.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Empress said:


> I'm taking the screenshot now.
> 
> I have no reason to lie.
> 
> ...


If you really have contacts use them for real issues not fucking wrestling, just seems like a waste


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Overcomer said:


> The Fox sports website picked it up, it's legit.
> 
> http://www.foxsports.com/wwe/story/wwe-suspends-titus-oneil-for-grabbing-vince-mcmahon-021016


Fox sports has a wwe section? Im sorry, prowrestling a sport? Thats fucking ridiculous.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> Yeah your media contacts are sure to make this viral. FYI, you lose credibility lying. Out of the 10 facebook stories trending only one partially wrestling related is CM Punk. Now that you lied about that I doubt your whole story.












What were you saying again?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Looking at the video, it does look a bit worse than I originally thought. Dumb move by Titus, tbh.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



RapShepard said:


> If you really have contacts use them for real issues not fucking wrestling, just seems like a waste


Why are you assuming that I don't? 

At the moment, I'm on a wrestling board discussing a suspension I feel is too severe. There are greater issues going on in the world but I'm able to multi task. If I can do something to help him out, even if it's just calling and emailing people, I want to. I don't find it a waste of time. Titus is a good guy.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Spidey said:


> http://www.foxsports.com/wwe/story/wwe-suspends-titus-oneil-for-grabbing-vince-mcmahon-021016
> 
> So much for most people siding with Vince.


The article has been up 4 hours and has less than 100 comments no one cares outside of the wrestling bubble


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

_*90 Days Suspension is going way to far. *_


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Empress said:


> Why are you assuming that I don't?
> 
> At the moment, I'm on a wrestling board discussing a suspension I feel is too severe. There are greater issues going on in the world but I'm able to multi task. If I can do something to help him out, even if it's just calling and emailing people, I want to. I don't find it a waste of time. Titus is a good guy.


You're right assuming makes an ass out of u and me.

But I just can't imagine any legit activist (not to say your aren't, but what I percieve to be an activist) would waste time on this non story. But hey hope it works out for you.


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I saw talk of this on twitter when I was on the train home and I thought that it had to be some sort of shitty troll. With each new story I continue to wonder how this guy still holds a position of power. Not going to act like I was the biggest Titus fan in the world, but now he's probably going to miss Mania because of this, fucking ridiculous :Vince2


----------



## Red Dead (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

lol @ the morons defending titus

In my workplace I were to push a coworker let alone my boss I could be Fired on the spot.

90 days suspension - Titus should count himself lucky


----------



## SashaXFox (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I Wake up to This RETARDED SHIT.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

You'd think when WWE needs all the talent they need right now, that they wouldn't suspend Titus over something so stupid.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

It's a work. Titus fucked up his knee the other night.


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

He got suspended for that? And for possibly 90 days?!!

There has to be more to this. That's ridiculous.


----------



## Red Dead (Sep 19, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Tommy-V said:


> He got suspended for that? And for possibly for 90 days?!!
> 
> *There has to be more to this. That's ridiculous.*


lol some people obviously have never worked in a corporate enviroment


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

My guess is Vince so emotional at the time and just wanted to go backstage to give Bryan and big thank you hug and Titus stopped it trying to play games at the wrong time. 

Vince clearly sending a message to AJ who was standing next to him during Bryan's farewell :side: 

No idea how or why he got the idea for 90 days tho:LOL


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Pathetic.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



RapShepard said:


> You're right assuming makes an ass out of u and me.
> 
> But I just can't imagine any legit activist (not to say your aren't, but what I percieve to be an activist) would waste time on this non story. But hey hope it works out for you.


I respect that you feel that way. I wouldn't normally take it to this next level, but Titus is a good guy. He's always been helping out the WWE and hasn't been in any trouble to my knowledge. I wanted to do more than just rant about it. At the very least, the WWE should just fine him. All of this may end up a waste of time, but I wanted to at least do something.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus is lucky this is a different WWE. Old school HBK or Taker would've got his ass fired, or punished in wrestlers' court.

Be humble, accept his mistake/suspension and this will blow over. Hopefully this is a lesson learned.


----------



## josedino salcedo (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

You guys would have to be mentally retarded to not question the motive for titus's actions. "OH WHAT AN IDIOT! THERE GOES HIS PUSH" DID some of you not watch raw on monday!? HE GOT JOBBED TO ADAM ROSE, of course he wanted to give mcmahon some shit for that, wrong time to do it, like if HE WILLINGLY DID IT TO WARRANT A SUSPENSION OR HIS FIRING?! WHY? Because hes already questioning his gimick and lack of push, mcmahon is hard to talk to, he probably won't ever get to speak with him again. Some of you are implying he was jokingly doing it for FUN? has to be dumbest shit ever. HES OBVIOUSLY UNHAPPY. Titus probably can't wait to jump ship


----------



## NXT Is RAW (May 18, 2015)

WWE is a shit company to work for. Titus got suspended over a damn hug. Going to miss WrestleMania over a damn hug. For a pull on the arm. 

Fuck Triple H, Fuck Vince, Fuck Stephanie!

If Cena, or Orton did this, they'd win the World Title at the following pay-per-view.


----------



## ficklemickle (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

this is such a work, why would cameras be at that spot for no reason, there is no reason to be filming at that angle easily a work


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

It was a silly move from Titus but 90 days is absolutely fucking pathetic. Vince is a messed up human being. Just give him a rollicking backstage and job him out on Superstars for the next few weeks or something. 

:vince5 *'FATHER OF THE YEAR? WELL TRY AND FEED YOUR KIDS WITH CHICKEN FEED AND SAW DUST FOR THE NEXT THREE MONTHS YOU SONOFABITCH!'*


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Possibly the most bizarre story I've ever seen. What the hell would possess Titus to do that at that time? 

60 or 90 days though is beyond ridiculous. Send him home for the week with a stern talking to. Suspended??? Ha ha


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Can anyone provide a link to _anything_ hinting that Titus tried to stop Vince to talk about his push?


----------



## The Aesthetic Ray (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

How the fuck does ninety days 'seem harsh'? It's an insane overreaction by a megalomaniacal vindictive control freak.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



ficklemickle said:


> this is such a work, why would cameras be at that spot for no reason, there is no reason to be filming at that angle easily a work


Yep, Titus gets 3 months for his knee to heal and the Authority gets a ton of heat.


----------



## NXT Is RAW (May 18, 2015)

I hope to God this is just a way to make people get behind Titus, but I doubt it. Nobody in WWE is this creative. 

So again, Fuck HHH, Vince and Stephanie


----------



## BK Festivus (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

At least he didn't sneeze on him. He'd have been fired on the spot.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Uhh The Reports are sticking on the fact that so far he been suspended for 90 over "him grabbing Vince's arm". Til more of the actual story gets out, they gonna putting out with that simple reason.

Titus was in the wrong for his part but Vince imo could of atleast handle this better. With all the things Titus has been doing these last few months with Charity, Black History Month. Even if he doesn't care, that still Bad PR for WWE.


----------



## dannybosa (Oct 23, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

This is what happens when you ask for a push.


----------



## Jeth Bollins (May 21, 2015)

Dub J said:


> It's a work. Titus fucked up his knee the other night.


True, it's a brilliant way to make everyone hate The Authority even more . 

But if not...

"Damn ****** touching me! Learn your damn place!"
-Vince McMahon


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Suspending a black guy during black history month for grabbing your arm and trying to hug you....This old bastard Vince is fucked in the head man.


Seriously this is bullshit...90 Fucking days? Really????


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Jeth Bollins said:


> True, it's a brilliant way to make everyone hate The Authority even more .
> 
> But if not...
> 
> ...


The dirtsheet reports he "may be suspended for upwards of 90 days". In other words, the "suspension" is going to last until doctors clear him.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

How does anyone even know the reason why Titus even grabbed Vince?

It must've been for something else. You don't just pull Vince away during a segment to talk about your career/push.

Titus deserves a 90-day ban for sheer stupidity.


----------



## NXT Is RAW (May 18, 2015)

MyaTheBee said:


> Suspending a black guy during black history month for grabbing your arm and trying to hug you....This old bastard Vince is fucked in the head man.
> 
> 
> Seriously this is bullshit...90 Fucking days? Really????


Vince McMahon, HHH, and Stephanie should be ashamed of themselves. Suspending a guy over a arm pull. 90 days! 

This was a message to The New Day. They're getting to popular and must understand that in WWE, African-Americans must not top Roman Reigns in popularity.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I wonder if this is going to be an Emma situation where they backtrack over the course of the day.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

If an arm grab gets you 90 days, I'd shudder to think what an athletic butt slap gets you.....especially if Vince's hemorrhoids are flaring up. 






















Maybe?


----------



## Jeth Bollins (May 21, 2015)

Dub J said:


> Jeth Bollins said:
> 
> 
> > True, it's a brilliant way to make everyone hate The Authority even more .
> ...


Well, if this is true. WWE deserves some props. This would be the most creative thing they've done in years.


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Sweet. Crazy Vince needs to make his return already. "YOU'RE DAMN RIGHT I SUSPENDED HIM. AND I TAKE NO RESPONSIBILITY FOR HIS UNTIMELY DEATH"

Titus O'Neal sucks who gives a shit. There's probably more to this story than people think, anyways.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

lol WTF. No way this is the reason. I think he failed the wellness policy and they are covering it up.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



iverson19 said:


> I wonder if this is going to be an Emma situation where they backtrack over the course of the day.


It would be the smartest thing to do on their part. The news is spreading like wildfire and right now, they look like complete idiots.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Boy are a lot of you grasping at straws thinking this is a work. Tell me, who the fuck would Titus being going against to set this up come, say, Mania and how the fuck do you get there? Exactly, this is legit. It's retarded the punishment although Titus should have known better but this is not a work.

Fuck, take off the tinfoils for five seconds on here people.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Vince I need some extra hours!! I CAN'T PAY MY BILLS! VINCE!!! VIIIINCE!!! ARRR ARR ARR!!!!

:cry


----------



## NXT Is RAW (May 18, 2015)

Jeth Bollins said:


> Dub J said:
> 
> 
> > Jeth Bollins said:
> ...


It's not a work. I hope it is but it's not. Vince old ass is just like Hulk Hogan, a huge bigot. Titus lucky he didn't pat Vince on his back or he would of been fired.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Boy are a lot of you grasping at straws thinking this is a work. Tell me, who the fuck would Titus being going against to set this up come, say, Mania and how the fuck do you get there? Exactly, this is legit. It's retarded the punishment although Titus should have known better but this is not a work.
> 
> Fuck, take off the tinfoils for five seconds on here people.


Just when I thought it couldn't get any more ridiculous when people were saying that DB's retirement speech was going to be a work...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

:Vince this guy :lol
so grouchy


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

People thinking this is a work :lmao

Just like the Bryan stuff was, too, right?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



NXT Is RAW said:


> It's not a work. I hope it is but it's not. Vince old ass is just like Hulk Hogan, a huge bigot. Titus lucky he didn't pat Vince on his back or he would of been fired.


I don't know anything for certain other than Titus legit messed up his knee at least a week ago. I was surprised to see him in the ring Monday night and he was showing signs that the knee was still causing him problems. Seems like too much of a coincidence that around the time Titus has a wheel go out from under him he gets a big ol' "upwards of 90 day" suspension.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



ShowStopper said:


> People thinking this is a work :lmao
> 
> Just like the Bryan stuff was, too, right?


First, I said repeatedly that Bryan was finished. Secondly, I'm not going strictly by a dirt sheet. I'm comparing what that dirtsheet is saying with what I know for fact.


----------



## razzathereaver (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I highly, highly doubt his suspension will really last for 90 days. For a few reasons:

1. This is clearly an overreaction on Vince's part. Sure, it might have been inappropriate for Titus to try and act playful with the boss in front of the cameras when the moment never called for it. But a 90-day suspension is a a punishment that is nowhere near proportional to the crime. I think after Vince calms down and looks back in hindsight, he'll be talked into bringing Titus back after a week or two and just make him a jobber for a while

2. It's very bad PR and reflects poorly on Vince and the company as a whole. This is a guy who won a Dad of the Year award last year and has thus far been an excellent ambassador for WWE, attending numerous charity events and giving motivational speeches to audiences of children and other things that help portray WWE in a positive light. When people find out that Vince has suspended Titus for such a lengthy amount of time, and for such a minuscule act of "misconduct", they'll have a negative impression on him, and by extension the company. 

3. The roster is fucking derelict enough as it is. There are barely any lower-midcard acts that can hold the audience's attention and keep them from changing the channel until the more relevant performers turn up. Titus is a charismatic individual, he is at least capable of giving some of the viewership a reason to keep watching.

Vince is apparently a smart businessman. If that's the case, then he should come to his senses sooner or later and realise that giving Titus such a stupidly severe penalty just isn't worth the hassle at all.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

WWE is getting some not so good publicity on Social Media. They are a very image-conscious company. They're not going to risk bad publicity over a work.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Wow. I thought they were joking. Even made a comment about how if you can't grab the brass ring, might as well grab the chairman. :lol Had no idea Vince would actually be offended. Jesus. This would be a nightmare of a company to work for. Poor guy is finished after this. Wouldn't be surprised if he's not seen on WWE television again. 



Guess they weren't as friendly as Titus thought. Vince has always been a grade A asshole unless you were on his short list. A shame for Titus. I liked the guy.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



ShowStopper said:


> WWE is getting some not so good publicity on Social Media. They are a very image-conscious company. They're not going to risk bad publicity over a work.


No one outside the WWE has ever heard of Titus O'neil.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Dub J said:


> First, I said repeatedly that Bryan was finished. Secondly, I'm not going strictly by a dirt sheet. I'm comparing what that dirtsheet is saying with what I know for fact.


Doesn't matter. So many people on here and I guess the internet in general think EVERYTHING is a work these days. I don't know when fans on the internet became so easily workable. They're not going to risk getting shit on by thousands of people for something stupid like this. People have been injured before; and they just say, "so and so is injured and will be missing time." Why would they care enough to do it for someone like Titus that means next to nothing from a TV perspective? Come on.



> No one outside the WWE has ever heard of Titus O'neil.


Which goes to my point of why they would even waste their time trying to "work" people over someone like him.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Red Dead said:


> lol @ the morons defending titus
> 
> In my workplace I were to push a coworker let alone my boss I could be Fired on the spot.
> 
> 90 days suspension - Titus should count himself lucky


He didn't push him though Vince did. Titus just grabbed his arm which whilst is rude but not 3 months suspension rude.

I remember an anecdote from Jericho about Kofi Kingston on a plane. Vince was joking about Kofi saying how he would never draw. Jericho then told him to start a fight with him as Vince would appreciate it AND HE DID! 

When you listen to ex wrestlers they often regret not confronting Vince. Hell its how Russo became a head writer. 

Wrestlers simply DON'T know what to do. They are terrified and yet ambitious. Titus is 39 and probably knows he doesn't have long so why not confront Vince?


----------



## NXT Is RAW (May 18, 2015)

Dub J said:


> ShowStopper said:
> 
> 
> > WWE is getting some not so good publicity on Social Media. They are a very image-conscious company. They're not going to risk bad publicity over a work.
> ...


So? Who cares if "no one outside the WWE has ever heard of Titus O'Neil"? What they will know is WWE suspended a black guy over petty shit. That's all they'll need and want to know.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

In himdsight, I suppose Titus could have also waited until they were in the back. Isn't he friends with Batista? Dave must have really dropped a bomb on Vince and McMahon had to make somebody pay. Why not the guy closest to him? :lol 


Jokes aside, what's this I'm hearing about guys being suspended 30 days for drugs? Titus is out 3 months for an ill timed rib? This isn't a good look for WWE publicly and I see this blowing up. They really shouldn't have chosen February to suspend a black guy for 3 months over something so petty. :lol


----------



## shaven7 (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus should have dropped the cunt.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Dub J said:


> No one outside the WWE has ever heard of Titus O'neil.


They have now. This story is reaching "non-wrestling" sections of the media already.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



ShowStopper said:


> Doesn't matter. So many people on here and I guess the internet in general think EVERYTHING is a work these days. I don't know when fans on the internet became so easily workable. They're not going to risk getting shit on by thousands of people for something stupid like this. People have been injured before; and they just say, "so and so is injured and will be missing time." Why would they care enough to do it for someone like Titus that means next to nothing from a TV perspective? Come on.


Pro wrestling has been doing this for decades. It's one of the oldest tricks in the book. Use a real injury to draw heat. I prefer pretending a heel legit caused the injury intentionally over stuff like this since you're getting another wrestler heat. The WWE has gotten away from this. It's stupid to not take advantage of an injury (non-career/life threatening, of course). 

I suspect this is just a new spin on an old angle. Titus legit messed up his knee and has been hobbling around for over a week. He looked good starting out Monday but by the end of the match was obviously hurting. Had Titus not fucked up his knee leading up to the so-called incident I wouldn't have even thought of it being a work. That, and the whole exchange between McMahon and Titus seems to be kayfabe.


----------



## 260825 (Sep 7, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

*Vince has his own unique discrimination, that doesn't have its own term, maybe favouritism;

Vince knows Titus holds no negotiating power, isn't a top star & is reliant on the WWE machine; so that's why he can suspend him for 90 days.

But if the likes of Reigns, Ambrose did it; it'd be swept under the rug.

& it isn't because of racism or the like, although it may be a factor; it's just because Vince can, & there's nothing to stop his bs.*


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Anybody knows what actually happened and why? What did Titus do?


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Dub J said:


> Pro wrestling has been doing this for decades. It's one of the oldest tricks in the book. Use a real injury to draw heat. I prefer pretending a heel legit caused the injury intentionally over stuff like this since you're getting another wrestler heat. The WWE has gotten away from this. It's stupid to not take advantage of an injury (non-career/life threatening, of course).
> 
> I suspect this is just a new spin on an old angle. Titus legit messed up his knee and has been hobbling around for over a week. He looked good starting out Monday but by the end of the match was obviously hurting. Had Titus not fucked up his knee leading up to the so-called incident I wouldn't have even thought of it being a work. That, and the whole exchange between McMahon and Titus seems to be kayfabe.


Lost for words.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



NXT Is RAW said:


> So? Who cares if "no one outside the WWE has ever heard of Titus O'Neil"? What they will know is WWE suspended a black guy over petty shit. That's all they'll need and want to know.


You greatly overestimate how many people give a shit about this. I don't care what racists think about it anyway.


----------



## Jeth Bollins (May 21, 2015)

NXT Is RAW said:


> Dub J said:
> 
> 
> > ShowStopper said:
> ...


I definitely agree that most main stream media will focus on the fact it's a black guy getting suspended by an arm pull.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Dub J said:


> Pro wrestling has been doing this for decades. It's one of the oldest tricks in the book. Use a real injury to draw heat. I prefer pretending a heel legit caused the injury intentionally over stuff like this since you're getting another wrestler heat. The WWE has gotten away from this. It's stupid to not take advantage of an injury (non-career/life threatening, of course).
> 
> I suspect this is just a new spin on an old angle. Titus legit messed up his knee and has been hobbling around for over a week. He looked good starting out Monday but by the end of the match was obviously hurting. Had Titus not fucked up his knee leading up to the so-called incident I wouldn't have even thought of it being a work. That, and the whole exchange between McMahon and Titus seems to be kayfabe.


There is literally zero reason for this to be a work. No one ever cares about Titus. He didn't get hurt while in the middle of some storyline or something. No one even gives him a second thought when Raw ends. But you're free to think what you want; just like people said Bryan was a work. Literally EVERYTHING is a work these days and time and time again people are proven wrong. People on here are a legit 0 for 100 when it comes to predicting these things in my time here.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Legit BOSS said:


> *A 90 day suspension for a firm handshake and hug :mj4*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697413338859442177


why did he do that ?


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Yeah, I don't see this being a work. Unless they are pushing Titus O'Neil to replace Daniel Bryan and have him face the Authority at WM.... Maybe.


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Vince should of knocked his dick in the dirt.


----------



## NitroMark (Sep 16, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Looking forward to the rf video shoot.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

*It's not a fucking work. If it were a work it would have happened on the main show or even the b-show Smackdown. Not some after Raw party show.*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Ugh, I'm starting to hate what I'm seeing on this thread and what I'm going to see as this situation goes forward.

In reality, people are using Black History Month as an excuse for Titus to not be fired or punished and that...may be just as racist as what others are intending WWE in THIS instance (trust me, WWE have racial undertones and overtones that have been a staple for decades). Granted, WWE treats itself as a PR company and image based business so this doesn't look good even if people are going to use this to go on some moral cruisade bullshit about race they wouldn't give a fuck about otherwise.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



ShowStopper said:


> There is literally zero reason for this to be a work. No one ever cares about Titus. He didn't get hurt while in the middle of some storyline or something. No one even gives him a second thought when Raw ends. But you're free to think what you want; just like people said Bryan was a work. Literally EVERYTHING is a work these days and time and time again people are proven wrong. People on here are a legit 0 for 100 when it comes to predicting these things in my time here.


I really don't care one way or the other about the situation itself. My issue is how so many are hypocritical when it comes to dirtsheet reports. When it's something they want to be true the dirtsheets are infallible. When it's something they don't want to be true they are dismissive of the dirtsheets. 

I take every one of them (articles) with a grain of salt. They are good talking points on a message board but I don't look at them as a trustworthy news source.


----------



## NXT Is RAW (May 18, 2015)

Dub J said:


> NXT Is RAW said:
> 
> 
> > So? Who cares if "no one outside the WWE has ever heard of Titus O'Neil"? What they will know is WWE suspended a black guy over petty shit. That's all they'll need and want to know.
> ...


Okay so I guess WWE taking down Ric Flair kiss and WWE being labelled sexist proves that people from the "everything is racist, everything is sexist" camp think. Google search Titus O'Neil suspended and see how many articles pop up.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Its not a work.

Titus is a dumbass for doing that and no one even cares about Titus anyways.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Ugh, I'm starting to hate what I'm seeing on this thread and what I'm going to see as this situation goes forward.
> 
> In reality, people are using Black History Month as an excuse for Titus to not be fired or punished and that...may be just as racist as what others are intending WWE in THIS instance (trust me, WWE have racial undertones and overtones that have been a staple for decades). Granted, WWE treats itself as a PR company and image based business so this doesn't look good even if people are going to use this to go on some moral cruisade bullshit about race they wouldn't give a fuck about otherwise.


Kofi Kingston LITERALLY had a fight with Vince on a plane.

*
As Jericho and Kingston exited the plane, Jericho told Kofi that he had to go back and challenge him to a fight. At first Kingston seemed to think it was a rib, but Jericho knowing McMahon's personality was totally serious about the situation.

Kingston took Jericho's advice and got back on the plane and asked Vince McMahon if he had a problem with him. The two traded verbal barbs back and forth until Vince McMahon shot in for a double leg takedown out of nowhere and he and Kingston subsequently wrestled around. McMahon has been known to test his amateur wrestling against the likes of Kurt Angle, also repeatedly attempting to take him down on a flight. McMahon finally got up and laughed the situation off, with McMahon liking that Kingston stood up for himself.*

Do you see the hypocrisy? So Vince can fight the locker room but Titus can't get Vince's attension by taking his arm.

This is why WWE is so fucked up. They are screwing with the guys heads for fun.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



NXT Is RAW said:


> Okay so I guess WWE taking down Ric Flair kiss and WWE being labelled sexist proves that people from the "everything is racist, everything is sexist" camp think. Google search Titus O'Neil suspended and see how many articles pop up.


I just did and there was only one source I would deem credible and that was from 42 minutes ago. Only problem with them (Forbes) is they didn't cite one single source.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Dub J said:


> I really don't care one way or the other about the situation itself. My issue is how so many are hypocritical when it comes to dirtsheet reports. When it's something they want to be true the dirtsheets are infallible. When it's something they don't want to be true they are dismissive of the dirtsheets.
> 
> I take every one of them (articles) with a grain of salt. They are good talking points on a message board but I don't look at them as a trustworthy news source.


I also don't care one way or the other what happens with this situation, either. Dirtsheets, especially these days, are 50/50 at best. I agree with you. They're far from perfect. But I don't that necessarily means this is a work or anything. It's just a stupid situation.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697519865628766208

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697507806895693824


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



TheShieldSuck said:


> Kofi Kingston LITERALLY had a fight with Vince on a plane.
> 
> *
> As Jericho and Kingston exited the plane, Jericho told Kofi that he had to go back and challenge him to a fight. At first Kingston seemed to think it was a rib, but Jericho knowing McMahon's personality was totally serious about the situation.
> ...


Lol, time and a place guy. Go grab the head of your company's arm like that as he's walking out of the Christmas party with all the other head honchos and see what happens.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

McMahon is such a prick.

- Vic


----------



## ficklemickle (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

that tweet confirms work, going to come back as gospel esque character


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



ShowStopper said:


> I also don't care one way or the other what happens with this situation, either. Dirtsheets, especially these days, are 50/50 at best. I agree with you. They're far from perfect. But I don't that necessarily means this is a work or anything. It's just a stupid situation.


Even if it's legitimate I don't feel we have enough information to declare Vince went overboard. We don't even know the length of the suspension or the terms of it. The dirtsheets aren't reliable enough for me to go into a rage about Vince or anyone else. lol


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



NXT Is RAW said:


> So? Who cares if "no one outside the WWE has ever heard of Titus O'Neil"? What they will know is WWE suspended a black guy over petty shit. That's all they'll need and want to know.


What does his color have to do with this? Wasn't Paul London punished for something far less serious? I think he thought the cameras weren't rolling and did that but unfortunately for him they were still rolling and it looked bad. 

90 days was too much but I have no problem with him getting punished. Back to jobbing or JTG him would've been the best options.


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

This thread lol, race baiting and pretend journalists

Anyways titus learnt a valuable lesson here


----------



## PepeSilvia (Sep 11, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Good news for Jay Lethal, there's an open spot #Seriousnotserious


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus about to become the new underdog hero when they hijack RAW for him next week, Occupy Titus baby OORA OORA OORA!


----------



## NJ88 (Jan 27, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Incredibly random and a little bit of an overreaction...


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Not sure if this has already been posted, but:



> Titus O'Neil grabbed a member of management and got suspended. Triple H grabbed a member of management and got 14 world title reigns.


Lmao.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



TD_DDT said:


> Lol, time and a place guy. Go grab the head of your company's arm like that as he's walking out of the Christmas party with all the other head honchos and see what happens.


You seem to forget that the roster BARELY sees Vince once or twice a year let alone an opportunity to speak. Titus didn't break his arm he grabbed it, looking for a conversation. He was probably going to ask if they can speak backstage but instead Vince completely overreacted and pushed him. If it were Cena, Reigns, HHH or the Rock etc he wouldn't have done that but Titus? Just some jobber lets fuck with him.

This is the company that fired Brad Maddox for saying cocky pricks in a dark segment. This is the guy that told Edge he would be going balled, which made him visibly upset, only to tell him he was joking and it would be Angle. 

Vince is just a piece of shit who uses WWE as a high school bully would.


----------



## bambamgordy (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Why did he do that? would love to know wtf is going on there


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Vince: Hey only Pat can touch me like that...okay and Shawn. :grin2:


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Cliffy said:


> This thread lol, race baiting and pretend journalists
> 
> Anyways titus learnt a valuable lesson here


Mostly it's just a mechanism to allow the people that hate Vince to vent.


----------



## metabolic666 (Apr 23, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I think vince has the wrong idea about black history month.


----------



## Antetokounmpo (Mar 23, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Vince probably thought Titus was a member of The New Day, hence the 'good relationship'..

Suspended him after he realised it wasn't 'Shelton' from The New Day that grabbed him.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Pathetic how many people are calling racism fpalm

This was a serious segment, its called professionalism.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

It seems very strange, is it possible it's a cover for a different violation?


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus O'niell was suspended, and it made no difference to RAW or Smackdown, and the five people who watch Main Event said, "Aww."


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

"Titus rolls natural 1 on pickpocket and gets suspended."


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Just when your finally on TV regularly you go and pull this stunt.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Dan Rodmon said:


> Pathetic how many people are calling racism fpalm
> 
> This was a serious segment, its called professionalism.


Suspending someone for three months for grabbing the bosses arm is just about the most unprofessional thing I can think of.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Couldn't give a rats ass to be honest.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



QWERTYOP said:


> Suspending someone for three months for grabbing the bosses arm is just about the most unprofessional thing I can think of.


Do me a favor, take a look at your avatar.

I don't know about you, but any professional business would react this way if one of your grunts did this to the chairman in front of the world during a serious moment. Titus is a grunt, he needs to learn his place. Although, I doubt this would be anything at all had it not been aired. 

Besides, no one really knows the extent. Dirtsheets will dirtsheet.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous (Aug 19, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus was just trying to grab the brass ring because Vince himself *is* the Brass Ring. :jericho2

Little did O'Neil know that, regardless of whether or not it's black history month, black talents are destined to be subjected to coonery in some way in the 'E unless:

1) You have DA LOOK (Rock, Lashley, Faarooq)
2) You find a way to make said coonery work in your favor (Booker, New Day)



Headliner said:


> Thought all that excessive smiling and father of the year shit would make him Vince's pet black man.:mj


Vince's internal thoughts as soon as he saw it was Titus:








LPPrince said:


> Drugs=30/60/90 days
> 
> *Hugs=90/120/GTFO*


Bayley to be a jobber on the main roster confirmed. D:


----------



## pewpewpew (Oct 27, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

^^^ beat me to it with Heston


----------



## Larry Davis (Aug 11, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

a greater tragedy than Bryan's retirement


----------



## God Movement (Aug 3, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I'm back and I'm still laughing.










I so saw this coming.


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

He deserved it


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

#blackwrestlingcareersmatter


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

I wonder if Titus was white is he still got ban?


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I still don't get what he was doing. If he was going for a hug then the poor bastard. :laugh:


AryaAnark said:


> #blackwrestlingcareersmatter


#allwrestlingcareersmatter


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

So someone tweeted about a drug violation...any validation to that claim?


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

We have no idea what made this happen. We only saw Vince being a bit more aggressive by the end of Raw. 

What happened before ?
What went through Titus mind ?
Was he breaking kayfabe and trying to pull the underdog stunt by assaulting the CEO ? lmao!

I don't believe what some people are claiming, jumping into conclusions again. There has to be more to the story than just this but in all honesty, who cares about Titus ?


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

To be fair to the whole timing of the thing, Titus is black and now he is history.


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

It's funny because I remember watching it and Vince laughing it off and thinking I'm surprised they push Titus, obviously as a good relationship with Vince to be doing that plus he gets all the positive publicity for his Dad of the Year stuff, seems like the type of guy WWE would want to get behind


Suppose I read that situation completely wrong, seems crazy to suspend someone 90+ days for that. Must surely be more to the story


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Zydeco said:


> Vince would probably spunk himself if Reigns or Cena grabbed him a "playful, physical way".


"THAT'S THE WAY I LIKE IT ROMY! DO IT AGAIN, BUT HARDER!" :vince


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Oh Jesus. Not a racial thing. If Heath Slater made the boss lose his cool in an unscripted manner on WWE programming, he'd face the same fate.

It was a classy retirement ceremony, not the place to fool around. And if you're gonna mess with your boss like that, you better make damn sure you have that kind of relationship with him. Either way, not appropriate for TV, or for Bryan's retirement. I think a suspension is the right move, if only to show that some segments are beyond horseplay. Would have gone 30 days not 90 though.


----------



## heizenberg the G (Nov 21, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

:vince3 WHY THAT BLACK BASTARD TOUCH ME I GOT GERMS NOW.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

At first I was going to side with Titus, but then I saw the clip...

It's not so much that it was harmless because it was. It's just that it was absolutely not the right time for that kind of move. 
They weren't playing characters per se at that point so it's really just Titus getting a little too hands on with the boss. 

Everyone criticizing his suspension, go ahead and tomorrow I want you to yank your bosses arm to pull him in for an unwanted bro hug in front of the rest of the employees at your work. Let me know if you get away with just a suspension. 8*D



heizenberg the G said:


> :vince3 WHY THAT BLACK BASTARD TOUCH ME I GOT GERMS NOW.


:vince3 SIC 'EM HULK! 

:hogan


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Goddamn. I saw this on the network and replayed it a few times and remember thinking what the fuck Titus was thinking but I assumed he knew it was okay if he was brazen enough to do it in front of everyone. 

Guess not. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

WWE is overreacting (dock him a couple weeks pay or keep him off tv for a bit) but Titus is an idiot for just grabbing him like that in that situation.


----------



## VampDude (May 24, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



NakNak said:


> A grown ass man saying "UUUUUA UUUAA UUAAA"


Makes him sound like a seal arfing with a dick in his mouth. :grin2:


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

What a fucking disgraceful excuse for a company. What kind of fucking operation is this? Bastards.

Unbelievable.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Worst news I heard all day. It was meant to a playful grab and hug. But Vince proves to be a senile old man who needs to let it go. If Titus is truly gone for 90 days, it will make their suspension length look very bad.


----------



## Lariatoh! (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Go to Lucha Underground Titus. They'll make you look like the absolute gigantic beast that you are instead of some stupid jobber...


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Dan Rodmon said:


> Do me a favor, take a look at your avatar.


Which has precisely dick to do with this thread or my post... Weird person. Bye.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

*Titus O'Neil Suspension Sends Strange Message To WWE Talent*
http://www.forbes.com/sites/alfredk...e=twitterfeed&utm_medium=twitter#605e7f469231


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

:ha people defending it....Go into your place of work tomorrow and pull this exact stunt and see how fast you get Jazzy Jeff'd out the front door


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Simply Flawless said:


> :ha people defending it....Go into your place of work tomorrow and pull this exact stunt and see how fast you get Jazzy Jeff'd out the front door


Thing is, at them jobs you'd be fired or suspended no matter how much money you made the company. You can't sit there and tell me if Roman, Cena, Orton, or any of the others who make Vince money would have gotten the same treatment that Titus did. Plus the fact that the wellness policy gets you either 30 or 60, depending on if it's 1st or 2nd strike, 90 days is a bit much. If this was 30 days, I don't think many people would have a problem with it.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

So Titus was asking Vince about his push during the ending where Daniel was leaving and Vince said not now and Titus grabbed his arm and Vince pulled away and Titus did a playfully shove which didnt go down well with Vince. Titus shot himself in the foot doing that. That ending was about Daniel not him Titus now is off the road for 90 days


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Vince is celebrating black history month by suspending an african american, for a playful gesture to lighten up the mood, for 90 days. Yup.. Vince you can go right ahead an fuck off you fucking douchebag. Titus does too much for this company for him to get suspended in the most dumbest of ways.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

*Wait... Reigns Superman punched Vince like 2-3 times and didn't get suspended :dino*


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I think Vince is more pissed because it made him like a complete tool over reacting and shoving him off, at first I though a fan must have been trying to attack him or something the way he reacted.


----------



## USAUSA1 (Sep 17, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

This is the time where the talent including hhh should stand up to Vince and tell him to chill out.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

*Backstage News on Why Vince Really Suspended Titus O’Neil, WWE Talents Misbehaving*

– As noted, Titus O’Neil was suspended for 90 days due to unprofessional conduct this week. The suspension happened because Titus grabbed Vince McMahon at the end of the Daniel Bryan retirement celebration on the WWE Network after Monday’s RAW went off the air.

Bryan Alvarez noted on Wrestling Observer Live today that Vince suspended Titus to send a message to the locker room, that they need to stop “messing around” and be professionals. Word is that there have been several talents who have “been riding the line” in terms of following the company rules lately.

Vince wants WWE to be a professional organization and it was explained to Alvarez by a source that while Titus was just messing around with Vince, it was “one messing around too many” and Titus was used to make an example, and was the fall-guy.

WWE officials do like Titus and with John Cena out, he is their number one guy for work in the community. They broke The Prime Time Players up so Titus could be pushed as a singles star. While it wasn’t acknowledged on TV, Titus went undefeated for almost three months until the loss to Adam Rose on Monday. No word yet on how the suspension will hurt any future push.

http://www.dailywrestlingnews.com/b...uspended-titus-oneil-wwe-talents-misbehaving/


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

So Vince is making an example with Titus a black man which he hates stay classy Vince


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



> Vince is delusional bro when you believe in Jesus Christ it bothers people


The goat response to the suspension from the salt-brigade:lol


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Empress said:


> *Backstage News on Why Vince Really Suspended Titus O’Neil, WWE Talents Misbehaving*
> 
> – As noted, Titus O’Neil was suspended for 90 days due to unprofessional conduct this week. The suspension happened because Titus grabbed Vince McMahon at the end of the Daniel Bryan retirement celebration on the WWE Network after Monday’s RAW went off the air.
> 
> ...



In other words he wants the roster to fear him. This company will die with Vince.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

god dammit titus get your black hands off of me 
I'm the boss


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I like Titus, so i really really hope when he comes back, they keep up his push. He looks like someone who would be pretty believable as a champion to be honest.


----------



## watts63 (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

So he got suspended for being a black man on a monday night?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Fucking lol!

When it happened, I did think to myself 'man, it's strange that a guy like Titus is tight enough with Vince to be fooling around with him like that'. Obviously he isn't!


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Empress said:


> *Backstage News on Why Vince Really Suspended Titus O’Neil, WWE Talents Misbehaving*
> 
> – As noted, Titus O’Neil was suspended for 90 days due to unprofessional conduct this week. The suspension happened because Titus grabbed Vince McMahon at the end of the Daniel Bryan retirement celebration on the WWE Network after Monday’s RAW went off the air.
> 
> ...



*I wonder how much truth is in there. I think there has to be more. Why the fuck do you have Titus lose to Adam Rose on the same night? Makes no sense to me.*


----------



## 4 Horsewomen Fan (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

By the way, I don't know if this has been already discussed, I guess that yes, but it is possible that he was supended *because* of what he said. 


*In other words, I'm saying that Titus was angry at him because of the Bryan's situation. The fact that Vince was an hypocrite towards Bryan (he really was).*


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

UpUpDownDown about to be over brehz


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



AryaDark said:


> *Wait... Reigns Superman punched Vince like 2-3 times and didn't get suspended :dino*


That's because he's not black, you know :toomanykobes


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

This is very OTT. However I do wonder just what the fuck Titus was thinking.

I mean it's all about giving Bryan a big send off and as he leaves Titus thinks 'Oh I know I'll put myself in the limelight by having a shoving match with the boss'. He must have been out of his fucking mind.


----------



## Scott Hall's Ghost (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I hope the snippet gets included in their Black History month promos.


----------



## Diavolo (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

If this is true than Vince is officialy a finished man


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Made me think of this


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

This is the best thing that could've happened to Titus. He has been superstars level guy forever. The fans will now get behind him when he comes back


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

He grabbed Vince in front of his daughter and husband in law of course 
He was pissed he got embarrassed like that on cable television non kayfabe

New Day are on notice they are next if they don't get in line


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

What has happened to Vince ? Old age has gotten to him ? Growing senile ?


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Simply Flawless said:


> :ha people defending it....Go into your place of work tomorrow and pull this exact stunt and see how fast you get Jazzy Jeff'd out the front door


Why isn't Roman getting suspended? I saw on tv a couple weeks ago he pushed the boss. He should be arrested for that.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



sweepdaleg said:


> Why isn't Roman getting suspended? I saw on tv a couple weeks ago he pushed the boss. He should be arrested for that.


Yes let's compare a scripted segment to....wait why am I even explaining this.

WrestlingForum has a lot of obtuse individuals.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

1- You don't grab suddenly someone you're not a friend... 
2=


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

:bark


----------



## link85 (Nov 1, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

What is O'Neil Titus doing in the impact zone...


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Restomaniac said:


> This is very OTT. However I do wonder just what the fuck Titus was thinking.
> 
> I mean it's all about giving Bryan a big send off and as he leaves Titus thinks 'Oh I know I'll put myself in the limelight by having a shoving match with the boss'. He must have been out of his fucking mind.


Yes it was an odd move by Titus but the suspension is just ridiculous. What's wrong with just having a conversation with him like adults would do so no one ever hears about this. All this suspension does is bring negative attention to this whole situation. It does not " send a message" to anyone. Well actually it does. The message is that Vince is an asshole.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Why are people playing the "black card"? Why can't you admit what Titus did was just stupid and he deserves to be suspended. You don't just pull the chairman of the WWE, especially on RAW live, especially on such a segment like that. 

Someone go to work tomorrow, and pull your boss by the arm and ask for a raise (even if joking) and see what happens. I'll tell you right now if someone did that to me, there ass would be right out the door.

Get these "black history month" or "because he's black comments" out of here. Its bullshit.

Also, people are bringing up Roman Reigns. Oh my god... 
There's a difference between scripted segments like Reigns, and what Titus did which was clearly not.


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Priceless Blaze said:


> Thing is, at them jobs you'd be fired or suspended no matter how much money you made the company. You can't sit there and tell me if Roman, Cena, Orton, or any of the others who make Vince money would have gotten the same treatment that Titus did. Plus the fact that the wellness policy gets you either 30 or 60, depending on if it's 1st or 2nd strike, 90 days is a bit much. If this was 30 days, I don't think many people would have a problem with it.


WWE is still a corporate atmosphere it was at Bryan's retirement for god sake you leave the rough housing for off camera and at home. Titus should have known this was gonna end badly


----------



## ThePandagirl20 (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I think the suspension was super excessive, but why in the blue hell would Titus "playfully shove" Vince? Your freaking boss? From the little twitter video on here that showed the incident, it did look like Titus interacted in a way that could be interpreted(especially by Vince) as negative. I don't get what was going on there.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

What is "Tight Ass" Oneal doing in the Impact Zone?!!!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Simply Flawless said:


> WWE is still a corporate atmosphere it was at Bryan's retirement for god sake you leave the rough housing for off camera and at home. Titus should have known this was gonna end badly


So, that's saying that anyone and everyone would have gotten the same treatment? No matter who it was?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I think this is 100% justified. 

Titus making an ass of himself during a serious moment, and WITH THE FUCKING BOSS OF THE ENTIRE FREAKING COMPANY

What an idiot.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

*Fuck sake Vince.*


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Although it was fucking stupid for him to do that when its supposed to be about Daniel Bryan, I don't think a 90 day suspensions was warranted, more like a stern talk/warning.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus might as well go TNA


----------



## NakNak (Feb 9, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

You know what? I want the fans to get behind Titus after this. He is a great PR guy for the company, he is entertaining in a dumb way, but entertaining to me, and that's all that matters. 

Push him to be a solid fun midcarder.

*URGHA URGHA URGHA*


----------



## Horsetooth Jackass (May 17, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Priceless Blaze said:


> So, that's saying that anyone and everyone would have gotten the same treatment? No matter who it was?


I don't think he is saying that at all.. The WWE is a corporation and like many corporations in America there is hierarchy.. If Cena did this it would be no big deal, but Titus is clearly not a top member of the WWE and will never be treated as such. He's been with the company for a long time and should understand whats okay and whats not.. I've seen a superstar do this, and there's a reason for that. 

This seems bogus and a crazy suspension.. But you don't fuck with the boss, he makes the final say. I also wonder if there's more to this story that we haven't been told yet.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

yea maybe he should be punished but 90 days is too much

cant titus appeal?oh wait nevermind :hayden3


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Fucking old scumbag bastard.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I don't know how people defending Titus can actually hold down a job. If I pulled something like that at my company (a large auto insurance company) with the guy sitting at the very fucking top of the corporate food chain there at a press event about some notable employee's retirement, I'd consider myself LUCKY to only be suspended. 

The fuck's wrong with you people?


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Tata Toothy said:


> I don't think he is saying that at all.. The WWE is a corporation and like many corporations in America there is hierarchy.. If Cena did this it would be no big deal, but Titus is clearly not a top member of the WWE and will never be treated as such. He's been with the company for a long time and should understand whats okay and whats not.. I've seen a superstar do this, and there's a reason for that.
> 
> This seems bogus and a crazy suspension.. But you don't fuck with the boss, he makes the final say. I also wonder if there's more to this story that we haven't been told yet.


I can agree with the last part a bit, I mean I did say earlier if it was 30 days I don't think as many people would have a problem with it. The fact it's 90 days, when the wellness policy gets you a lot a lot less(first two strikes anyway) it's like wow.

But who knows, I mean he did have a 3 month winning streak going, that happened to end the same night. Maybe he had did something between his last match and this one that had him on thin ice, and this just made it worse. 

Still 90 days is a bit overboard.


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I can't with some of y'all acting like Titus put Vince in a headlock while Daniel Bryan was giving his speech. Ffs they were all walking back and he tugged his arm. The ones defending this excessive punishment are as crazy as Vince. Unless he had a couple strikes against him it doesn't deserve anything more than a stern talk.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Arkham258 said:


> I don't know how people defending Titus can actually hold down a job. If I pulled something like that at my company (a large auto insurance company) with the guy sitting at the very fucking top of the corporate food chain there at a press event about some notable employee's retirement, I'd consider myself LUCKY to only be suspended.
> 
> The fuck's wrong with you people?


You can't compare this to a normal life situation. This was on live TV. Touching someone's arm to get their attention is nothing.


----------



## Ambroseguy (Aug 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

A nobody like Titus O' Neil thinking he had a good relationship with Vince enough to play around with him like that. No kid, you're a nobody and a jobber and Vince put him in his place.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Arkham258 said:


> I don't know how people defending Titus can actually hold down a job. If I pulled something like that at my company (a large auto insurance company) with the guy sitting at the very fucking top of the corporate food chain there at a press event about some notable employee's retirement, I'd consider myself LUCKY to only be suspended.
> 
> The fuck's wrong with you people?


When I was in high school I had a part time job. I yelled at my boss and threw my cap on the ground. He fired me on the spot. lol


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Dub J said:


> I don't know anything for certain other than Titus legit messed up his knee at least a week ago. I was surprised to see him in the ring Monday night and he was showing signs that the knee was still causing him problems. Seems like too much of a coincidence that around the time Titus has a wheel go out from under him he gets a big ol' "upwards of 90 day" suspension.


I'd like to think WWE creative is smart enough to have come up with this, but we all know that's not the case. Anyway, we also know that WWE is not subtle about anything -- if there's a work in the works, they'll want everyone aware of it, being sure to have a dozen or so cameras on it and have it plastered all over wwe.com and YouTube six ways to Sunday. And I'm pretty sure they would not be sending talent home from a taping as part of it. Maybe they'll catch wind of the attention the incident has gotten and try to turn it into an angle, but I'd bet a coffee and a donut that it was just a stupid move by Titus and not an intentional work.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

mgman said:


> What is "Tight Ass" Oneal doing in the Impact Zone?!!!


:maury Goddamn, my sides.


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

lol @ people saying Titus only needed a stern talking too.

What is wrong with people in this world today.

No one wants to follow rules anymore & no wants to be punished.

Stop being a bunch of pansies. You don't tug the arm of your boss like that.

Stern talking too lol. Is Titus a 5-year old? Titus is lucky Vince didn't fire him on the spot.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus should just shoot on the company


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



CH25 said:


> You can't compare this to a normal life situation. This was on live TV. Touching someone's arm to get their attention is nothing.


It wasn't just a touch. He grabbed his arm from behind and pulled him around. Vince had to push him off. It looked like he was fucking with Vince. I doubt that was his intention (everyone says he's a nice guy) but it looked that way. Vince was probably embarrassed.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



The Dazzler said:


> It wasn't just a touch. He grabbed his arm from behind and pulled him around. Vince had to push him off. It looked like he was fucking with Vince. I doubt that was his intention (everyone says he's a nice guy) but it looked that way. Vince was probably embarrassed.


Yeah real professional by Vince to push the guy off like he's some kind of animal lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

LOL at Titus thinking Vince was his friend.

:heyman6


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Arkham258 said:


> I don't know how people defending Titus can actually hold down a job. If I pulled something like that at my company (a large auto insurance company) with the guy sitting at the very fucking top of the corporate food chain there at a press event about some notable employee's retirement, I'd consider myself LUCKY to only be suspended.
> 
> The fuck's wrong with you people?


Depends on the type of boss you have in the end, me personally I have messed around with my boss on a few occasions, in exchange we just try to piss each other off in banter. 

But this is so weird because In Chris Jericho book Kofi had a fight with Vince on a plane once.

From Jerichos book....


> The plane pulled up on the tarmac and we stayed aboard for a few extra minutes to finish up our drinks. Kofi got up to leave, and Vince made some sort of a jokey comment along the lines of “Maybe you’ll get over one of these days.”
> 
> I thought it was an unfair remark and caught up to Kofi on the runway.
> 
> ...



This is why it makes me think there's more to this...


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



CH25 said:


> Yeah real professional by Vince to push the guy off like he's some kind of animal lol


What kind of backwards thinking is that?

Titus pulled Vince's arm like he was some kind of animal.

There's a time and place for everything. Not only was Titus out of line to pull Vince's arm (Titus is a no one), he picked the absolute worst time and place to do it (live TV).


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



CH25 said:


> Yeah real professional by Vince to push the guy off like he's some kind of animal lol


He wouldn't let go. What was Vince meant to do? :laugh:

Btw what do you think Titus was doing? Some say he was going for a hug. If that's all there was to it then I feel sorry for him.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



ellthom said:


> Depends on the type of boss you have in the end, me personally I have messed around with my boss on a few occasions, in exchange we just try to piss each other off in banter.
> 
> But this is so weird because In Chris Jericho book Kofi had a fight with Vince on a plane once.
> 
> ...


Yeah it's weird. This is why I commented saying something is wrong with Vince (if this is the whole story). It's just not something he would normally do.


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Seems like a long time but there might be more to it. But, Titus was way out of line. What was he thinking, honestly?


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Avada Kedavra said:


> What kind of backwards thinking is that?
> 
> Titus pulled Vince's arm like he was some kind of animal.
> 
> There's a time and place for everything. Not only was Titus out of line to pull Vince's arm (Titus is a no one), he picked the absolute worst time and place to do it (live TV).


I get where you're coming from. I'm not saying what Titus did was right. I just think the punishment didn't fit the "crime". It all depends on the person's personality in the end. Some people would think it was nothing while others will really condemn him for it.


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Arkham258 said:


> I don't know how people defending Titus can actually hold down a job. If I pulled something like that at my company (a large auto insurance company) with the guy sitting at the very fucking top of the corporate food chain there at a press event about some notable employee's retirement, I'd consider myself LUCKY to only be suspended.
> 
> The fuck's wrong with you people?


This is not some "auto insurance" company. This is a company where the boss gets his ass kicked on TV, his daughter physically abuses her employees and they have segments where dudes give birth to gloves.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

If this was a 30 day suspension with that updated story then that would be that but the 90 day thing is why it is not going away. I think there is more to the story that officials and sources are not going to tell us unless it gets leaked.


----------



## CH25 (Feb 25, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> If this was a 30 day suspension with that updated story then that would be that but the 90 day thing is why it is not going away. I think there is more to the story that officials and sources are not going to tell us unless it gets leaked.





The Dazzler said:


> He wouldn't let go. What was Vince meant to do? :laugh:
> 
> Btw what do you think Titus was doing? Some say he was going for a hug. If that's all there was to it then I feel sorry for him.



Titus was pissed he had to job to one of those jobbers from the social rejects group :laugh:


----------



## muttgeiger (Feb 16, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



The Dazzler said:


> He wouldn't let go. What was Vince meant to do? :laugh:
> 
> Btw what do you think Titus was doing? Some say he was going for a hug. If that's all there was to it then I feel sorry for him.


Seriously, who the fuck yanks on the arm of someone walking away and tries to pull them back for a hug after they have already walked past? especially if it is your 70 year old boss and nobody else is hugging each other?

If that's really the case, that's some weird shit, or titus' brain must have just short circuited.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I bet Vince said "don't you fucking touch me".


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



sweepdaleg said:


> This is not some "auto insurance" company. This is a company where the boss gets his ass kicked on TV, his daughter physically abuses her employees and they have segments where dudes give birth to gloves.


I'm not having a discussion with someone who doesn't understand the difference between kayfabe and reality

In reality, you don't put your fucking hands on the boss when you're on live TV celebrating the real life career of a valued employee in a segment that could potentially get tons of exposure in the media

And even putting aside how unprofessional it was for an employee to do that to his boss, how stupid it was to embarrass his boss like that, there is also the simple matter of class, a word I bet a lot of people on this forum just had to go look up on google.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Arkham258 said:


> I don't know how people defending Titus can actually hold down a job. If I pulled something like that at my company (a large auto insurance company) with the guy sitting at the very fucking top of the corporate food chain there at a press event about some notable employee's retirement, I'd consider myself LUCKY to only be suspended.
> 
> The fuck's wrong with you people?


On the contrary - I can't understand how anyone old enough to work can defend his suspension. He held the bosses arm ("put his hands on" makes it sound like you want it to seem like he assaulted the guy) for like a second (and his boss then shoved him btw). You work in a pretty shitty job if that warrants being sent home for three months. He's a company boss, not a King. Touching somebody is not a disciplinary offense.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



QWERTYOP said:


> On the contrary - I can't understand how anyone old enough to work can defend his suspension. He held the bosses arm for like a second (*and his boss then shoved him btw*). You work in a pretty shitty job if that warrants being sent home for three months.


You PUT YOUR HANDS ON THE FUCKING BOSS AND MADE HIM ACTUALLY HAVE TO FUCKING SHOVE YOU AWAYON LIVE TELEVISION AND YOU DON'T SEE THE ISSUE HERE?

Jesus...fucking...christ


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



QWERTYOP said:


> On the contrary - I can't understand how anyone old enough to work can defend his suspension. He held the bosses arm for like a second (and his boss then shoved him btw). You work in a pretty shitty job if that warrants being sent home for three months.


No, a pretty shitty job would be where anyone can put their hands on fellow employees and the employer. I have co-workers that I can walk up behind and put my hand on their shoulder. There are other co-workers I don't have the same relationship with that will run howling to HR if I did the same to them. It's all about understanding the boundaries between yourself and others.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

They suspended him because him doing that fucked up footage that was supposed to go on Daniel Bryan's DVD and hall of fame package, not because he grabbed Vince's arm. They even edited that part out of the Raw video segment on their youtube channel, it just fades to black now after Bryan walks to the back instead of showing Vince/HHH/Steph following him to the back. Titus fucked up the end of that segment because he probably didn't realize they were on camera at that moment. It would be no different than if an extra in a movie grabbed one of the main actors during a serious scene and ruined the take, they would get fired for that. 


In some ways this is even worse because there is no second take, they can't go back to the ring and walk to the back again. WWE is very big on ceremony, there was a similar incident years back when Paul London was smirking as Vince walked by during what was meant to be a serious segment, that got him in trouble too. You can argue about how long he should be punished for it, but he was definitely in the wrong regardless, this was Daniel Bryan's moment, not the time for random guys to try and get attention for themselves.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Dub J said:


> No, a pretty shitty job would be where anyone can put their hands on fellow employees and the employer. I have co-workers that I can walk up behind and put my hand on their shoulder. There are other co-workers I don't have the same relationship with that will run howling to HR if I did the same to them. It's all about understanding the boundaries between yourself and others.


Touching somebody's elbow is not breaking a boundary. Certainly not to the point of disciplinary action. The fact that anyone can say WWE are in the right to do this is beyond belief. Like I said in a previous post, it wouldn't happen where I live. We have laws that protect employees from being shat on for absolutely no reason. Wrestlers clearly need them too. Apparently they can be fired for looking at somebody wrong & sent home for touching somebody on the elbow. Fucked up.


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



muttgeiger said:


> Seriously, who the fuck yanks on the arm of someone walking away and tries to pull them back for a hug after they have already walked past? especially if it is your 70 year old boss and nobody else is hugging each other?
> 
> If that's really the case, that's some weird shit, or titus' brain must have just short circuited.


Yeah it's nuts. :laugh: The only other explanation is he was fucking with Vince. Why would he do that? I can't wait till we hear what happened. :mark:


----------



## MyaTheBee (Aug 16, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

As a black fan of wrestling...This has been the Best Black History month for me..I don't even have to read a history book. 

It's all happening right in front of me lol. New Day and Mark Henry bringing Coonery to a new level and Vince practicing discrimination in the 21 century. 
(Just jokes)

Also 90 days is pretty fucking retarded..I can totally understand why people hate that.

Did Titus do something stupid? Yeah he did...

Should he get punished? Yeah i'd say it's fair.

Should he get 90 days (missing the biggest PPV of the fucking year)

No....No that is retarded. 

I'm not even the biggest Titus fan (his in-ring work is beyond boring) but he has been taking over as the best community dude in the WWE and have him be taken out that long is pretty stupid..The roster is thin enough.

No need to be excessive on the motherfucka...


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I think the fact that the Titus/Vince interaction was cut means that it was something that Vince wasn't happy about and I don't blame him for being miffed. It was definitely the wrong place for O'Neil to interact in such a way with his boss like that and I agree that a punishment was in order.

However, you can't convince me that someone should be getting a bigger punishment than someone who violates their wellness policy twice.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



QWERTYOP said:


> Touching somebody's elbow is not breaking a boundary. Certainly not to the point of disciplinary action. The fact that anyone can say WWE are in the right to do this is beyond belief. Like I said in a previous post, it wouldn't happen where I live. We have laws that protect employees from being shat on for absolutely no reason. Wrestlers clearly need them too. Apparently they can be fired for looking at somebody wrong & sent home for touching somebody on the elbow. Fucked up.


It looked more like he grabbed Vince's arm rather than merely touching his elbow. Looked like Vince shoved him off. But yeah, even touching your boss is breaking the boundary if you don't have that kind of relationship with them. I'm sure it would be different had he grabbed Cody Rhodes or Darren Young's arm.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Really disturbing and messed up, I'm wondering if the WWE will change their mind here eventually. Perhaps a twitter campaign will start? Just seems stupid that the guy is suspended because of *that*. I know Vince is a lot older then people think at times, but still.... that's really excessive.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Arkham258 said:


> You PUT YOUR HANDS ON THE FUCKING BOSS AND MADE HIM ACTUALLY HAVE TO FUCKING SHOVE YOU AWAY*O**N LIVE TELEVISION* AND YOU DON'T SEE THE ISSUE HERE?
> 
> Jesus...fucking...christ


See that's what I think it was all about, not the fact that Titus touched him or pulled him playfully, but the fact it was on live TV, and it made Vince look bad... and we all know 'no one makes a fool out of Vincent Kennedy McMahan'... except for maybe Vince himself


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Smells like a work to me. If it is, it's a very good one considering the amount of internetz nerd-rage it's caused so far.


----------



## El Capitan (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I don't think a few people are quite getting this. 

It's not really the pulling Vince's arm that was the issue, it was the moment he did it.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

lol and then Vince pretend that Hogan never exist because he called some black guy a ...... .


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



MrWalsh said:


> He grabbed Vince in front of his daughter and husband in law of course
> He was pissed he got embarrassed like that on cable television non kayfabe
> 
> New Day are on notice they are next if they don't get in line


His own husband in law!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Lmao what the hell is a husband in law??


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Annihilus said:


> They suspended him because him doing that fucked up footage that was supposed to go on Daniel Bryan's DVD and hall of fame package, not because he grabbed Vince's arm. They even edited that part out of the Raw video segment on their youtube channel, it just fades to black now after Bryan walks to the back instead of showing Vince/HHH/Steph following him to the back. Titus fucked up the end of that segment because he probably didn't realize they were on camera at that moment. It would be no different than if an extra in a movie grabbed one of the main actors during a serious scene and ruined the take, they would get fired for that.
> 
> 
> In some ways this is even worse because there is no second take, they can't go back to the ring and walk to the back again. WWE is very big on ceremony, there was a similar incident years back when Paul London was smirking as Vince walked by during what was meant to be a serious segment, that got him in trouble too. You can argue about how long he should be punished for it, but he was definitely in the wrong regardless, this was Daniel Bryan's moment, not the time for random guys to try and get attention for themselves.


Listen to this man.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



QWERTYOP said:


> Touching somebody's elbow is not breaking a boundary. Certainly not to the point of disciplinary action. The fact that anyone can say WWE are in the right to do this is beyond belief. Like I said in a previous post, it wouldn't happen where I live. We have laws that protect employees from being shat on for absolutely no reason. Wrestlers clearly need them too. Apparently they can be fired for looking at somebody wrong & sent home for touching somebody on the elbow. Fucked up.


He didn't merely touch him on the elbow, he yanked the hell out of his arm. Wrong segment to do such a thing.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Gainn_Damage said:


> Smells like a work to me. If it is, it's a very good one considering the amount of internetz nerd-rage it's caused so far.


:ti 

Man you are all really trying it.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

and he comes back from his suspension and everything is hunky dory ... yeah sure. 

He should just leave be the philanthropist without them.


----------



## TheRockfan7 (Feb 3, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Batista savage as fuck. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697585006563217408


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



deanambroselover said:


> Titus should just shoot on the company


Great idea!! 


If he doesn't want his job back.. How bout he accepts his punishment like a man, apologizes and moves on.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Batista savage as fuck.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697585006563217408


That illustrates Batista's current day relationship with the company right there. No way he is appearing on WWE TV this year.


----------



## 2Pieced (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

This might get Titus over as anything when he comes back.

Looking forward to seeing what happens.


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> :ti
> 
> Man you are all really trying it.


C'mon, trying to get some bites here.. 


It might not have started off as a work, but if they don't go with it and turn it into one then it's a huge waste of some massive free publicity.

I don't see Titus ever being a legit top player, but you usually can't even buy this kind of exposure from mainstream sources.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Batista savage as fuck.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697585006563217408


BATISTA DA BASED GAWD :westbrook4


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Batista savage as fuck.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697585006563217408


Dude laying the ether on the company :Jordan

First, telling vince to fuck himself when asked to be at WM and now this :mj4


----------



## Y.2.J (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



QWERTYOP said:


> Touching somebody's elbow is not breaking a boundary. Certainly not to the point of disciplinary action. The fact that anyone can say WWE are in the right to do this is beyond belief. Like I said in a previous post, it wouldn't happen where I live. We have laws that protect employees from being shat on for absolutely no reason. Wrestlers clearly need them too. Apparently they can be fired for looking at somebody wrong & sent home for touching somebody on the elbow. Fucked up.


What world do you live in?

"Touching somebody's elbow"...? Grabbing someone's arm and pulling him back isn't touching somebody's elbow. And for Vince to get that angry and shove him backwards obviously means he found it offensive. 

What right does Titus have to pull on the owner of the WWE? Especially on live television? Regardless of the editing they have to do now, does pulling on the boss on live television seem right to you?

You and your boss are in a business conference. Do you pull your boss by the arm to get his attention? No you say excuse me, bla bla bla.

There's a time and a place for everything. Titus did not have to do that right there. Suspension absolutely deserved.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus should take Batista's advice tbh.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

This is blowing up on social media lol. You'd think this was happening to Dean Ambrose or something...

I am real interested if there will be "we want Titus" chants on Raw next week. More than likely it'll probably blow over by then but I need an excuse to watch Raw because other than this week I haven't watched Raw or wanted to in two weeks


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Working in the wwe must be really though especially for ......s , one could imagine how things had been back in the 80's and 90's , poor Titus , dude has a family and must be embarrased around his family .


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Batista lowkey done with WWE though :ti


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

*"HOAR HOAR HOAR!"*










We should all unite and stand by Titus' side this could be the most important moment of black history month in history..

I have a dream! :mj2


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Looks like this is going to bite WWE in the ass. :lol

Can't say it's not well deserved.


----------



## Push_Miz (Mar 26, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

god , this explain a lot why Stephanie is that much of an arrogant whore the Mcmahons literally thinks they are above everyone , Vince 's father worked his ass off so that his assholes child can fuck his legacy , like Heyman said there's a reason why Vince's father made him an announcer .


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



MTheBehemoth said:


> "Get your hands off of me, Shelton!"


Not gonna lie, this might be the comment of the year.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



deanambroselover said:


> So Vince is making an example with Titus a black man which he hates stay classy Vince


Color has absolutely ZERO to do with this, omg...


----------



## Supreme Being (Dec 23, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Justified. How dare Titus commit such a heinous act.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

lol a 90 day suspension for a friendly pull.... at a time where no kayfabe is present b/c someone is retiring.

Fuck me senseless, the WWE is actually dumber than I thought.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

All the things I miss by not following WWE much atm. 

He was suspended for something very insignificant and, actually, just kind of friendly and normal? I see Vince is still a humourless ass who considers such stuff disrespectful. Not surprising. Disappointing, but not surprising.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



WWE Attitude said:


>


/Thread


----------



## Bobryderswebcam (Feb 23, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

He's been having a mini push as of late as well it's a shame. I suspect he will be released after mania now


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Batista savage as fuck.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697585006563217408


God DAMN Batista, savage as fuck


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



ShowStopper said:


> That illustrates Batista's current day relationship with the company right there. No way he is appearing on WWE TV this year.


My respect has really grown for Batista since he left. I always liked him but I appreciate someone who's not about the B.S. Dave wasn't happy and left. Same with CM Punk. Titus has a family to think about but I hope he takes Batista's advice and tries to pursue other opportunities. We've all got one life (unless your faith teaches you differently). Titus and the other employees shouldn't be afraid to breath wrong.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Empress said:


> My respect has really grown for Batista since he left. I always liked him but I appreciate someone who's not about the B.S. Dave wasn't happy and left. Same with CM Punk. Titus has a family to think about but I hope he takes Batista's advice and tries to pursue other opportunities. We've all got one life (unless your faith teaches you differently). Titus and the other employees shouldn't be afraid to breath wrong.


I agree with all of that. And it's also just another big(bigger, at least) name that won't be helping to bail Vince out at WM this year. Remember a few weeks ago when it came out that Vince asked Batista to be at WM, and he said no. This tweet seems to confirm that. They are so fucked at WM; and they deserve it. So much for 'Biggest WM of all time."

:heyman6


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Vince starting to become like Mr.Burns, I remember there was a chapter of him saying to Smithers to fire a guy that was trying to be friendly with him.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Biggest fucking flop of all time more like

Least thats the path WM32 seems to be going


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

:bahgawd "_As God as my witness, Titus almost ripped his goddamn arm in half! He's got a family, he's a grandfather you sumbitch! We need EMTs here now mah gawd!_"


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

how dare someone touch Vince while he's doing his ridiculous walk swinging his arms around like a fucking idiot. humorless out of touch fuck.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



ShowStopper said:


> I agree with all of that. And it's also just another big(bigger, at least) name that won't be helping to bail Vince out at WM this year. Remember a few weeks ago when it came out that Vince asked Batista to be at WM, and he said no. This tweet seems to confirm that. They are so fucked at WM; and they deserve it. So much for 'Biggest WM of all time."
> 
> :heyman6


WM 32 deserves to blow up in their faces. They're treating Owens like shit because he spoke up. What happened to reaching for the brass ring? 

Now I'm not saying what Titus did was right. There is a time and place for everything. But I don't think Titus meant any malice and the fact that they'd suspend an honorable employee over this infraction for 90 days is so OTT. It's like using a gun to shoot a roach. At least Titus knows that Vince isn't his friend now. Not sure why he believed they were. 

I'm glad Titus is getting all this support. I can't imagine coming back and having to smile in their faces after all this. Not everyone wants to be Del Rio; cash a check and just be miserable. I've been somewhere I wasn't happy. It's not worth it.


----------



## dictainabox (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

PR Nightmare here, Vince.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



TheRockfan7 said:


> Batista savage as fuck.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697585006563217408


Well if anyone needs an example of someone that gives ZERO fucks look no further than Batista.:trips5


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Welp, Vince...you lost Batista. Good job!

:brie1:eyeroll


----------



## Martins (May 4, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Lol at people saying "it was the wrong time to do that".

How is it disrespectful in ANY way whatsoever to the situation? When I saw that shit while they were streaming on Youtube, because I didn't notice Vince shoving Titus away, I actually thought "wow, Vince actually has friendly relationships with guys on the roster? That's cool", because to me it actually HUMANIZED the vicious bastard that Vince McMahon can be.

This was a kayfabe-less moment; it didn't draw away any attention from what was going on, because NOTHING was going on. The speech was over, people were starting to go to the back, it changed absolutely nothing. 

The ONLY thing Vince should've done if he didn't like it, be it because he doesn't like to be grabbed or pushed or whatever the fuck it is, or because he doesn't really have much of a personal relationship with Titus for him to do that, would be to talk to him in person and say "hey man, please don't do that shit". Because, y'know, that's what grown-ass men do. This is just fucking disgusting.

Lol'd at the Batista tweet. Finally, someone who acts like a REAL fucking person.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



T0M said:


> :bahgawd "_As God as my witness, Titus almost ripped his goddamn arm in half! He's got a family, he's a grandfather you sumbitch! We need EMTs here now mah gawd!_"


:jr _
“Does he have no conscience, does he have no heart, do you have no soul? YA SON OF A BITCH, DO YOU REALIZE WHAT YOU’VE DONE?!”_


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I know everyone wants to hate vince, but I can't believe people are taking up for Titus on this one. As a fan of him, this was a complete boneheaded move, at the worst possible time. Might as well crack a really loud "that's what she said!" joke during a funeral. It's just a joke right, who cares about the setting, or timing?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I don't know if this has been posted yet, but The New York Post picked up the story.

*Fans call Vince McMahon a racist for suspending black wrestler*
http://nypost.com/2016/02/10/fans-call-vince-mcmahon-a-racist-for-suspending-black-wrestler/


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

He should be scolded backstage but a fucking suspension making him miss Wrestlemania is fucking absurd.


----------



## Death Zen (Feb 9, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I think its honestly bull shit


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Really disappointed with that kind of treatment. Funny it's Black History Month, I guess it's all just a front after all. But besides that gif, I wonder what's the whole story. I saw Titus O'Neils first comments after being suspended by WWE but I'm kind of unsure as to what he probably meant. Getting suspended for 3 months, just for that is really petty.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Empress said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet, but The New York Post picked up the story.
> 
> *Fans call Vince McMahon a racist for suspending black wrestler*
> http://nypost.com/2016/02/10/fans-call-vince-mcmahon-a-racist-for-suspending-black-wrestler/


I love the fact that the story is getting more press but the racist allegations aren't necessary. I guess if it the ends justify the means, then I shouldn't be complaining how the story broke out.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

The double standards on this forum :eyeroll

Titus did something pretty unprofessional during an extremely serious moment. Time and place kids. This would no fly in any professional business forum. This is no different. A little extensive? Sure, but still.

The same people defending Titus said the fan deserved to be kicked out for disrespecting Bryan in said same serious moment.

Oh, the hypocrisy.

PS. Stop trying to turn this into another race baiting fabrication fpalm


----------



## Joe E Dangerously (Jan 31, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Am I the only one who has no problem with the suspension? Why would anyone be touching or grabbing mcmahon in that moment. It's not the time or place. If he did this backstage I would expect the same punishment

Seems petty, but I'm not surprised they have strict rules. Titus will hopefully not be suspended the full 90 days


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Dan Rodmon said:


> The double standards on this forum :eyeroll
> 
> Titus did something pretty unprofessional during an extremely serious moment. Time and place kids. This would no fly in any professional business forum. This is no different.
> 
> ...


I swear, "hypocrisy" gets more abused here than a battered housewife.

Rude chanting to make yourself the center of attention equates to grabbing your boss for attention or horseplay or whatever? Can you actually analyze the ramifications of both scenarios and then tell me that favoring one situation over the other is hypocrisy? 

With a straight face?


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Empress said:


> I don't know if this has been posted yet, but The New York Post picked up the story.
> 
> *Fans call Vince McMahon a racist for suspending black wrestler*
> http://nypost.com/2016/02/10/fans-call-vince-mcmahon-a-racist-for-suspending-black-wrestler/


Lame, individuals pulling the race card. Can't say I'm surprised though. Clearly this was a purely racist move on Vince's part...


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Spidey said:


> I swear, "hypocrisy" gets more abused here than a battered housewife.
> 
> Rude chanting to make yourself the center of attention equates to grabbing your boss for attention or horseplay or whatever? Can you actually analyze the ramifications of both scenarios and then tell me that favoring one situation over the other is hypocrisy?
> 
> With a straight face?


Ugh...yes...absolutely.

Both situations occurred during Daniel Bryan's farewell, retirement speech. A speech which was being recorded on live television, to be used for future projects, likely.

On one hand, you have a fan trying to disrupt the moment, and so he experienced the repercussions by getting kicked out of the venue. 

Posters on here mostly agreed, WWE did the right thing.

On the other, you have an employee, on the professional end of the spectrum, trying to play around with *the boss* on his walk to the back (where he was likely to meet and hug/shake Bryans hand in the back.). While the repercussions are a little outrageous in this case, they are still warranted.

Posters on here mostly disagreed, WWE did the wrong thing.

The segment in question was about 1 man only, Daniel Bryan. For what ever reasons (rude chant or inappropriate actions), or by whomever (employee or fan), if you failed to show respect for the situation at hand, you deserve the consequences. 

To say one is okay and the other is not, is most definitely hypocrisy.


----------



## SHEP! (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Hopefully all this backlash will get them to reduce it to 30 days, because 90 days is just retarded.. Remember when they suspended Emma and then changed their minds?


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

For the people supporting this decision to suspend Titus, I ask you one question: Would Vince would have suspended Roman Reigns for 90 days had he done the same thing?

Someone try to answer 'yes' while holding a straight face.  

I said it before, and Ill say it again: The WWE's practices on hiring, releasing, punishing or pushing a star is medieval. It's not about treating the wrestlers fairly, it's about status that promotes leniency.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Empress said:


> *Fans call Vince McMahon a racist for suspending black wrestler*
> http://nypost.com/2016/02/10/fans-call-vince-mcmahon-a-racist-for-suspending-black-wrestler/


Of course. Here come the social justice retards. What else is new?


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Now we know what happens when you "GRAB THE BRASS RINGS".


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



lesenfanteribles said:


> Really disappointed with that kind of treatment. Funny it's Black History Month, I guess it's all just a front after all. But besides that gif, I wonder what's the whole story. I saw Titus O'Neils first comments after being suspended by WWE but I'm kind of unsure as to what he probably meant. Getting suspended for 3 months, just for that is really petty.


what does his race have to do with it or black history month?

smh. you people are the racist dragging race into it and saying Vince is racist for suspending him when you dont know why or what really even happened. gtfo.


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Dan Rodmon said:


> Ugh...yes...absolutely.
> 
> Both situations occurred during Daniel Bryan's farewell, retirement speech. A speech which was being recorded on live television, to be used for future projects, likely.
> 
> ...


Again:

Scenario A: Fan tries to be a dick by ruining the atmosphere of the moment with the obvious intent of trying to make a scene an be noticed.

Scenario B: Wrestler attempts to initiate horseplay with boss with as far as I know, no intent on attempting to ruin the moment the company was presenting.

Now, I may not have been in the head of Titus but I'm pretty sure someone of his character wouldn't attempt to hijack that ceremony by making himself the center of attention like that fan was. There's a video someone posted earlier of a fan's perspective of the situation and you don't see Titus looking around for cameras or trying to get himself in the way on purpose. He just sees Vince and does...whatever the heck that was.

If you can't see how it can be reasonable to react to both scenarios in a different light, I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Papadoc81 said:


> Well if anyone needs an example of someone that gives ZERO fucks look no further than Batista.:trips5


Batista is his friend and in the wrestling bubble. When ESPN and actual news outlets are heavily covering it that's a story.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Spidey said:


> Again:
> 
> Scenario A: Fan tries to be a dick by ruining the atmosphere of the moment with the obvious intent of trying to make a scene an be noticed.
> 
> ...


I never implied Titus' intentions were to ruin the moment. Unfortunately, they did. 

I get what you're saying, but as a contractor, I totally understand WWE's take (Which I clearly have stated, was excessive). 

I fuck around with my crew all the time, but if they did it in front of clients, I would be pissed. Professionalism.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Everyone defending Titus, next time there is a big event at the company you work for and the guy who owns the company and signs your paychecks is there. Go and grab his arm and smile like a fucking idiot in front of every employee there. 

See what fucking happens to you

The rest of us, who live in the real world, and aren't delusional...will tell you that it won't be good.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Arkham258 said:


> Everyone defending Titus, next time there is a big event at the company you work for and the guy who owns the company and signs your paychecks is there. Go and grab his arm and smile like a fucking idiot in front of every employee there.
> 
> See what fucking happens to you
> 
> The rest of us, who live in the real world, and aren't delusional...will tell you that it won't be good.


You don't think you should have a clue about the relationship between Titus and Vince before you make such general comparisons?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



MEMS said:


> You don't think you should have a clue about the relationship between Titus and Vince before you make such general comparisons?


IT DOESN'T FUCKING MATTER!

How are you people not getting this!?

It's COMPLETELY...FUCKING...IRRELEVANT

It's called PROFESSIONALISM and it's called KNOWING YOUR GODDAMN ROLE

You don't play around with the fucking boss on TV first of all, and during a serious moment like that, second of all

You people understand a goddamn thing about FUCKING RESPECT and FUCKING CLASS. 

God, this world is turning to shit


----------



## The True Believer (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Dan Rodmon said:


> I never implied Titus' intentions were to ruin the moment. Unfortunately, they did.
> 
> I get what you're saying, but as a contractor, I totally understand WWE's take (Which I clearly have stated, was excessive).
> 
> I fuck around with my crew all the time, but if they did it in front of clients, I would be pissed. Professionalism.


Very well but I still think that you have to actually look at the motivation behind both cases and understand why people might be saying that Titus needs to get laid off with a lighter punishment, instead of one that's worse than the second offense of their strictly enforced wellness policy.

I agree that O'Neil needs to be punished for what he did but again, 90 days is excessive as all hell.


----------



## KromyD (Dec 28, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Storyline for Titus when he returns? If anyone below the mid-card is due a shot at something, surely its Titus.


----------



## Ecoces (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



MEMS said:


> You don't think you should have a clue about the relationship between Titus and Vince before you make such general comparisons?


do we know what kind of relationship Titus and Vince have? because i doubt Vince would have suspended Titus if there was a "friendship".

maybe a stern talking to in the back.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Can't wait to see Mr. No Days Off and Mr. 90 Days Off tag team again some day


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Arkham258 said:


> Everyone defending Titus, next time there is a big event at the company you work for and the guy who owns the company and signs your paychecks is there. Go and grab his arm and smile like a fucking idiot in front of every employee there.
> 
> See what fucking happens to you
> 
> The rest of us, who live in the real world, and aren't delusional...will tell you that it won't be good.


Like you or another poster said its hard to believe people acting like Titus did no wrong have ever had a job.

It's literally one of those time and place things. Whatever he was trying to it wasn't the time or place to do.

Vince may horse around with talents on planes and backstage. But this was neither of those places it was in front of a live audience and during a very serious segment


----------



## DaRealNugget (Nov 26, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

i don't know about you guys, but if i'm a midcarder with no developed storyline or feud and had just lost a match to adam rose, i'd try my damnedest not to piss off vinny mac. especially during a situation when one of his biggest stars is retiring.

you can call vince petty if you want, but you got to call titus foolish as well.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Alchemind said:


> For the people supporting this decision to suspend Titus, I ask you one question: Would Vince would have suspended Roman Reigns for 90 days had he done the same thing?
> 
> Someone try to answer 'yes' while holding a straight face.
> 
> I said it before, and Ill say it again: The WWE's practices on hiring, releasing, punishing or pushing a star is medieval. It's not about treating the wrestlers fairly, it's about status that promotes leniency.


This isnt a WWE thing, this all sports in general. Blake Griffin just got a 4 game suspension for punching a co worker in the face, a scrub wouldve got cut.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Spidey said:


> Very well but I still think that you have to actually look at the motivation behind both cases and understand why people might be saying that Titus needs to get laid off with a lighter punishment, instead of one that's worse than the second offense of their strictly enforced wellness policy.
> 
> I agree that O'Neil needs to be punished for what he did but again, 90 days is excessive as all hell.


And in that aspect, we agree. It should be no more than a week or 2, really.

But my original point of hypocrisy still stands. Titus (accidentally)and the fan (purposely), both deserved repercussions (Although Titus' should be reduced A LOT).


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I can see him being punished, but it shouldn't be that long.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

This is so f^cking ridiculous :lmao


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



King187 said:


> I know everyone wants to hate vince, but I can't believe people are taking up for Titus on this one. As a fan of him, this was a complete boneheaded move, at the worst possible time. *Might as well crack a really loud "that's what she said!" joke during a funeral.* It's just a joke right, who cares about the setting, or timing?


Well it may not have been a funeral, but the whole building happened to be chanting that very phrase at one point. It's not like this was a tragic event devoid of any smiling or laughter. Titus's gesture was awkward and didn't go over as he meant it, it appears. The guy wasn't trying to sabotage a fucking celebration of Bryan's career. I can't say I'd know for sure, but I doubt Bryan took such great offense.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Am I crazy...Titus grabbed Vince and pulled him towards him. Why is everyone thinking Titus is innocent in this? 90 day suspension is harsh but even if Titus was fooling around he still tugged on Vince pretty roughly..


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



CenaBoy4Life said:


> what does his race have to do with it or black history month?
> 
> smh. you people are the racist dragging race into it and saying Vince is racist for suspending him when you dont know why or what really even happened. gtfo.


Well, I'm sorry about that. It's just that they've been clamoring on all of these history events as of late as if it's a WWE achievement and what happened was probably a really sad coincidence. Now I didn't write the article, I'm certainly not in backstage or anything I want to know what the hell happened too, I just feel it's way too much to get suspended when someone who gets caught with drugs get a lighter sentence. I'm sorry for asking a question I guess I got shot for asking. SMH


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Boss said:


> Well it may not have been a funeral, but the whole building happened to be chanting that very phrase at one point. It's not like this was a tragic event devoid of any smiling or laughter. Titus's gesture was awkward and didn't go over as he meant it, it appears. *The guy wasn't trying to sabotage a fucking celebration of Bryan's career. I can't say I'd know for sure, but I doubt Bryan took such great offense*.


So what the fuck was he doing? What was the point of yanking Vince out of the line as he walked towards the back?


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Didn't realise Titus was 39. Probably time to call it a day and coach a HS football team or something.

Either that or he's going to be eating McMahon's shit every day until his contract expires.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

90 days for that?! :StephenA2 I really hope Titus gets the support and this blows up in Vince's face.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

MVP tweeted about the situation


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697623801069047808


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I just checked out the gif in HD. It actually looks like Vince, Steph, Triple H, and Titus are smiling and having a laugh. Doesn't seem so serious, but who knows. 

Also, the guy standing behind Rusev and Lana looks like Undertaker. I can't see him clearly, but he's got the black hair and dark attire on..

https://gfycat.com/PreciousYearlyErne


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



DaRealNugget said:


> i don't know about you guys, but if i'm a midcarder with no developed storyline or feud and had just lost a match to adam rose, i'd try my damnedest not to piss off vinny mac. especially during a situation when one of his biggest stars is retiring.
> 
> you can call vince petty if you want, but you got to call titus foolish as well.


One of the biggest stars of the past few years is walking out of a WWE arena for the finale time after an emotional retirement speech. The world is watching. Everyone in the company (well, almost everyone) is showing their respect to this man.

Meanwhile, Titus is thinking, "Wow. Wouldn't this be a good time to physically pal around with the CEO of this whole company. LOL. I'm so funny"

That guy is an A+ idiot.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



T0M said:


> Didn't realise Titus was 39. Probably time to call it a day and coach a HS football team or something.
> 
> Either that or he's going to be eating McMahon's shit every day until his contract expires.


Why, because he's 39?


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Really surprised this hasn't turned into a PR shitstorm yet. The week is still young I suppose. Titus should take a hint and head down the road, certainly a guy like him can make equal or better money somewhere else where he's actually treated like a human being.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Riddle101 said:


> I just checked out the gif in HD. It actually looks like Vince, Steph, Triple H, and Titus are smiling and having a laugh. Doesn't seem so serious, but who knows.
> 
> Also, the guy standing behind Rusev and Lana looks like Undertaker. I can't see him clearly, but he's got the black hair and dark attire on, like a trench-coat..
> 
> https://gfycat.com/PreciousYearlyErne


Undertaker? Really? That's your best guess? No shit you can't see him clearly because his face wasn't shown at all just his damn arms. :lmao


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

If he's getting his first push at 39 then I'd say it's not looking great for him after this. He sure as hell won't be getting a push when he comes back.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Yeah that's not playful. He clearly grabbed him when he was far in front of him and swung him around.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Arkham258 said:


> IT DOESN'T FUCKING MATTER!
> 
> How are you people not getting this!?
> 
> ...



You can't teach class (especially to the lot here). You either have it or you don't. Most here don't. 
It's a waste of time trying to educate the unwashed masses. 

They twist shit around so Titus was just _gently touching_ Vince's arm, only to get his attention instead of what the video actually shows where Titus *yanks *on Vince's arm like a desperate bum. 

People need to stop making this a race issue too. If any other Superstar did this it would get the same reaction from Vince. But I can't see many other guys doing something this stupid. But if they did it would be the same reaction because ol' granddaddy Vince don't play that shit. 

This also got me thinking, what if #BLM invades RAW? :lol


----------



## Theeducator1 (May 1, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

This sh it is so Fake


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

It's a tug, you dumbfucks.

It's a tug. A tug. *It's a tug, you sensitive ass bitches.*

Where? Where is god's name did anyone possibly find this offending or inappropriate to the retirement of a man *who fucking left the stage already?* It's a tug. It's a fucking... jesus christ my brain.

Like, the face I'm giving right now needs to be preserved right next to Cornette's. Holy fucking shit.

Bryan left. He left. I'm repeating because drilling it into people's thick skulls needs to be done to pour a hot load of common sense into their brain.

Who the fuck even had the dumbass idea to compare a retirement to a funeral?

Brain cells are dying.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Rated R™;57027921 said:


> Undertaker? Really? That's your best guess? No shit you can't see him clearly because his face wasn't shown at all just his damn arms. :lmao


Part of his face was shown, and by that I mean a portion of his head, and a bit of his bottom half. I don't know, it just looked like Undertaker to me at first. Who do you think it is?

Edit - I think you're looking at the wrong guy there man.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Natsuke said:


> Where? Where is god's name did anyone possibly find this offending or inappropriate to the retirement of a man *who fucking left the stage already?*


*

I don't recall anyone saying they were offended by it. Just saying Titus was stupid for doing it.*


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Riddle101 said:


> Part of his face was shown, and by that I mean a portion of his head, and a bit of his bottom half. I don't know, it just looked like Undertaker to me at first. Who do you think it is?


Taker doesn't wear half sleeved shirts on TV, at least not in recent history.

It's obviously Reigns.

EDIT - My bad I was looking at the wrong guy, but yeah that's that Ascension guy.


----------



## Riddle101 (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Rated R™;57028105 said:


> Taker doesn't wear half sleeved shirts on TV, at least not in recent history.
> 
> It's obviously Reigns.


You're looking at the wrong guy. I'm talking about the guy in the black leather jacket. Not the one wearing a half sleeved t-shirt.

And it's not Roman Reigns. You can see Reigns smiling at the very end of the gif. He's way in at the back behind Goldust.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Dub J said:


> I don't recall anyone saying they were offended by it. Just saying Titus was stupid for doing it.


It's still not inappropriate nor stupid. How? How is it dumb to tug a man's arm in jest? Bryan isn't in view anymore, he's not even in the ring or the stage. So why is tugging Vince's arm so bad? What the fuck was so wrong?

It boggles my mind. Is Vince a sheet of paper that can tear from such a tug? Is he capable of breaking his quads when someone pulls his arm? Are people not allowed to smile in jest after such a great farewell? Where was the disrespect? Where was the inappropriateness? Where?

Even worse, how does that even remotely constitute a 90-day suspension? Like.. drug testing violations are shorter than that.

*Someone please give me some logic here!*


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Natsuke said:


> It's still not inappropriate nor stupid. How? How is it dumb to tug a man's arm in jest? Bryan isn't in view anymore, he's not even in the ring or the stage. So why is tugging Vince's arm so bad? What the fuck was so wrong?
> 
> It boggles my mind. Is Vince a sheet of paper that can tear from such a tug? Is he capable of breaking his quads when someone pulls his arm? Are people not allowed to smile in jest after such a great farewell? Where was the disrespect? Where was the inappropriateness? Where?
> 
> ...


When you have a boss that is very conscientious of his public perception and considers few to be his peer you would be stupid to do something that he/she would construe as challenging them or their position. Anyone working for the company and many others know how Vince is about his image. Titus wasn't being very smart when he decided to grab Vince.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I agree with Batista. 90 days is pretty bullshit.


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Probably already linked, but just in case I screenshot it and tossed it on my server.


----------



## RockStarDud (Oct 27, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Issues_Sunshyne said:


> Surely this can't be true?
> 
> It was Very strange to see, though. At first I thought Vince was kicking off, but then I thought it's not serious as who would do something to Vince like that unless they knew it was okay to do?
> 
> ...


Vince is a fucking jackass. 
Anytime he would see Kurt Angle he would try and tackle him and take him down. He probably has the same relationship to a degree with Titus and was upset that Titus played their grab ass game on camera.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Riddle101 said:


> You're looking at the wrong guy. I'm talking about the guy in the black leather jacket. Not the one wearing a half sleeved t-shirt.
> 
> And it's not Roman Reigns. You can see Reigns smiling at the very end of the gif. He's way in at the back behind Goldust.


It's the Ascension guy.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Arkham258 said:


> Everyone defending Titus, next time there is a big event at the company you work for and the guy who owns the company and signs your paychecks is there. Go and grab his arm and smile like a fucking idiot in front of every employee there.
> 
> See what fucking happens to you
> 
> The rest of us, who live in the real world, and aren't delusional...will tell you that it won't be good.


I think majority of people would agree what Titus did is wrong. 

That's not what many people are taking issue with. People are taking issue with suspending a dependable talent for 90 days on the road to their biggest event, potentially leaving him without pay, when they have several talents out on injury already.

And I adore the dude, but Swagger was given a less harsher suspension, a month, that was held off until after Mania season for driving under the influence, putting himself and others in danger while giving the company bad press during a massive push. 

In what kinda screwy ass punishment scale does that make any sense? Majority of people have issue with the length of the suspension, not that
there is one.

I just think 90 days is excessive, unless there was something else going on or he had other strikes against him that were serious and this was a final straw.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Not a good look for McMahon, its black history month.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

If you think 90 goddamn days for a silly joke is justified, you're a fucking idiot. 

I bet a suspension is a fucking blessing for these guys who get worked like slaves. 3 months of no bumps and bruises, with pay? Sign me the fuck up!


----------



## PaulHBK (Dec 9, 2008)

All I have to say at this point is: Fuck. This. Company.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

(Update) WWE amends Titus O'Neil ban to 60 days.


----------



## mitchy the shrimp (Mar 10, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Vince's company. He can do whatever he wants. You guys are the ones keeping him in business.


----------



## scrapethattoast (May 10, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I get the impression Titus was trying to show off by being all buddy with Vince on camera. Stupid thing to do, but not worth a suspension.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



The Amazon said:


> Not a good look for McMahon, its black history month.


And black history month is relevant to his suspension how??


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

It got moved to 60 days. Still completely ridiculous. Hey, at least he gets to go home and spend time with his kids. He probably forgot what that was like seeing how much Vince makes them work.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

http://foxsports.com/wwe/story/wwe-suspends-titus-oneil-for-grabbing-vince-mcmahon-021016



> "The suspension of Titus O’Neil had nothing to do with race
> and everything to do with unprofessional conduct,” WWE
> said in a statement. The Post added that WWE claims O'Neil “acknowledged the
> gravity of his mistake” in a text message. “I feel like sh** now so if you have to let me go, I
> understand. Stupid mistake,” he wrote, according to WWE.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Boss said:


> http://foxsports.com/wwe/story/wwe-suspends-titus-oneil-for-grabbing-vince-mcmahon-021016


Well now that's clear for me. There's a time and place for such things. I rest my case on this one.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



septurum said:


> It got moved to 60 days. Still completely ridiculous. Hey, at least he gets to go home and spend time with his kids. He probably forgot what that was like seeing how much Vince makes them work.


No one makes anyone do anything, they know damn well what they're in for when they sign up to be a professional wrestler.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Yes, it was unprofessional. 60 days suspension is an overreaction, though. Hell, 30 days is too much. But its his company. He can do what he wants. Even though its giving him (and the company) some bad publicity. I bet someone will say bad publicity is better than none. It depends on your perspective.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

OMG this is hilarious but I hate how some had to say it's a race thing


----------



## King187 (Nov 7, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I never understood when people crying about a punishment when someone does something stupid. You don't have to worry about being punished if you don't do stupid, unnecessary stuff that serves 0 purpose.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



King187 said:


> I never understood when people crying about a punishment when someone does something stupid. You don't have to worry about being punished if you don't do stupid, unnecessary stuff that serves 0 purpose.


Exactly

If a 39 year old man doesn't know how to act like an adult during a serious event then he deserves whatever punishment he gets.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

How about just like...take him aside, tell him that what you think he did was inappropriate and ask him not to do it again. Then, punish him if he DOES do it again. But shit, talk about an overreaction. They make it seem like it was malicious and Titus was trying to hurt him, when its clear he was just goofing around and having fun. I mean, that Kofi story posted shows that Vince can be a cool guy. But despite that tone set previously, suddenly THIS time Vince didn't like it and now somebody has to pay. Hey, what if Kofi didn't like it that one time, what if he complained? What's that? Nothing would have happened? Of course not.

Make the punishment fit the crime.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Fuck racist WWE. Titus should have killed the old man while he had a chance.... I mean if Vince is that fragile, he should have tugged a bit harder. I don't wish death on anyone since we all aren't leaving this world out alive, but WWE will improve the day Vince gets put out to pasture by the universe. I mean, with all due respect, I think a lot of WWE fans are waiting for him to kick the bucket.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> If you think 90 goddamn days for a silly joke is justified, you're a fucking idiot.
> 
> I bet a suspension is a fucking blessing for these guys who get worked like slaves. 3 months of no bumps and bruises, with pay? Sign me the fuck up!


You do realize suspensions are without pay right?


----------



## adprokid (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus is an idiot.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



KO Bossy said:


> How about just like...take him aside, tell him that what you think he did was inappropriate and ask him not to do it again. Then, punish him if he DOES do it again. But shit, talk about an overreaction. They make it seem like it was malicious and Titus was trying to hurt him, when its clear he was just goofing around and having fun. I mean, that Kofi story posted shows that Vince can be a cool guy. But despite that tone set previously, suddenly THIS time Vince didn't like it and now somebody has to pay. Hey, what if Kofi didn't like it that one time, what if he complained? What's that? Nothing would have happened? Of course not.
> 
> Make the punishment fit the crime.


Time and place. There's a big difference between backstage/on a plane and on stage.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Oh and the obligatory "What's Midas O'Creel doing in the Impact Zone, Tazz?" (even though Tazz isn't there anymore)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



heel_turn said:


> Fuck racist WWE. Titus should have killed the old man while he had a chance.... I mean if Vince is that fragile, he should have tugged a bit harder. I don't wish death on anyone since we all aren't leaving this world out alive, but WWE will improve the day Vince gets put out to pasture by the universe. I mean, with all due respect, I think a lot of WWE fans are waiting for him to kick the bucket.


So Titus shouldn't be suspended because he's black? and wishing death over this? seek help.


----------



## zzz888 (Aug 25, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

What in the living fuck does this have to do with racism?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

You gotta love this country

A guy does something stupid, unprofessional and inappropriate and everyone throws a shit storm and gets outraged when he has to pay for it

Fuck this country.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



RapShepard said:


> Time and place. There's a big difference between backstage/on a plane and on stage.


Unwanted physical contact is unwanted physical contact, why should it matter where it happens?

Again, that's doesn't explain why such a harsh punishment is handed down to him. Verbal warning or maybe a fine? Alright. But they're going right for the throat here when its clear there was nothing malicious. Yeah sure, perhaps it was ill timed. So if he seemed to think it was OK, correct that assumption. If the bad behavior continues, then inflict a harsher punishment. Here, they're going from 0-100 right off the bat.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



heel_turn said:


> Fuck racist WWE. Titus should have killed the old man while he had a chance.... I mean if Vince is that fragile, he should have tugged a bit harder. I don't wish death on anyone since we all aren't leaving this world out alive, but WWE will improve the day Vince gets put out to pasture by the universe. I mean, with all due respect, I think a lot of WWE fans are waiting for him to kick the bucket.


The fuck!?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> So Titus shouldn't be suspended because he's black? and wishing death over this? seek help.


He shouldn't get such an absurd suspension. As a poster mentioned above, Swagger got 1/3 of Titus's suspension for a DUI, possibly endangering the lives of other drivers. 

I don't wish death on Vince. Death comes to us all. In fact, I wish he would retire and live happy life, letting his product grow and thrive into the 21st century. It's just that he is antiquated as fuck and he won't let the Reigns go from control... So maybe Jesus, Buddha, whoever... It's OK if you take him now.


----------



## Ivyy (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



heel_turn said:


> Fuck racist WWE. Titus should have killed the old man while he had a chance.... I mean if Vince is that fragile, he should have tugged a bit harder. I don't wish death on anyone since we all aren't leaving this world out alive, but WWE will improve the day Vince gets put out to pasture by the universe. I mean, with all due respect, I think a lot of WWE fans are waiting for him to kick the bucket.


Speaking of over reactions... suggesting someone should have died is way over the top.


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Ivyy said:


> Speaking of over reactions... suggesting someone should die is way over the top.


Maybe. I've but had enough with their double standards. I don't really engage in the product that much for this and among other reasons.. And I sincerely don't wish death on anyone (they are acting though as if Titus were putting anyone in danger with a tug). I wish for a change with the backstage policies and on-screen character portrayals. 

Tell me I'm lying about WWE's prejudices tho. I don't think I am.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Arkham258 said:


> You gotta love this country
> 
> A guy does something stupid, unprofessional and inappropriate and everyone throws a shit storm and gets outraged when he has to pay for it
> 
> Fuck this country.


I'm not outraged, and as I said, it was probably ill timed. It just seems like the punishment is making a much bigger deal out of this than is needed. I mean, they're treating him like he got into some physical altercation and punched somebody out. The gifs and videos show that it was actually pretty tame.

Not to mention that its a much harsher punishment than people get for using things banned substances, like steroids, pot or whatever (which are criminal offences). 

I read your analogy about the picnic and it makes sense, but even then I think maybe a reprimand on your record or short suspension would be all that was called for max. Not 60 or 90 or however many days it is.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



KO Bossy said:


> Unwanted physical contact is unwanted physical contact, why should it matter where it happens?
> 
> Again, that's doesn't explain why such a harsh punishment is handed down to him. Verbal warning or maybe a fine? Alright. But they're going right for the throat here when its clear there was nothing malicious. Yeah sure, perhaps it was ill timed. So if he seemed to think it was OK, correct that assumption. If the bad behavior continues, then inflict a harsher punishment. Here, they're going from 0-100 right off the bat.


No 0-100 would be firing him? Which they could have.

90 days is only long if you're thinking about someone with a regular income, it's not like he's living paycheck to paycheck. It wasn't malicious I presume, but he fucked up and is being disciplined I see no problem.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

I will say that I think 90 days and even 60 days is excessive.
45 or 30 would probably be what I would choose given that Titus is a good worker out there. 

90, now 60, days though sends a clear message to the locker room to not piss in Vince's coffee.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Making him miss Mania is excessive. If they *really* needed to punish him, would a 30 days and $10,000 fine not suffice? These guys work and suffer and put up with WWE's totalitarian politics all year long for that one event, so making someone miss Mania only doubles the punishment.


----------



## IHaveTillFiveBitch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

lol you don't embarrass your boss on live tv and in front of the whole locker room.


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Another scary byproduct of people screaming racism and possibly other lunatics calling for his death is that now we might hear Vince's buddy Trump use the absurdity to gather more votes.


----------



## T-Viper (Aug 17, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Let's all take a moment to remember the glory of 1980s Vince taking a drunken Doomsday Device from the Road Warriors in a bar vs. 2016 Vince who suspends someone for 90 days for playfully tugging on his jacket for a second... 



> *From Bret Hart’s autobiography ‘Hitman: My Real Life in the Cartoon World of Wrestling‘*
> Inside, a bunch of wrestlers crowded around Hulk at the far end of the room. Beefcake was there, having recovered enough from the parasailing accident to come back to limited duty. Unfortunately with steel plates holding his face together, he could no longer wrestle in a serious capacity. Standing off to the side were Hawk, Animal, Curt, Bossman and Ray Hernandez, a muscle bound Tampa powerhouse who worked a Hercules gimmick. I introduced Owen around, spotted Jim and Davey at a table, and ordered beers for us all.
> 
> Vince came in around midnight. That was unusual enough because Vince didn’t make a habit of hanging out with the boys. But what really turned heads was that Vince was shit-faced, his tie hanging loosely around his neck. Pat Patterson tagged behind him trying to persuade him it was a bad idea to be there in his condition, but Vince had decided he was going to have one last party with the boys before the new drug policy went into effect. Sergeant Slaughter offered to keep an eye on him and act as his designated driver, so Pat fled through the front door, as though he’d been chased out by the sight of all those naked women.
> ...


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



heel_turn said:


> He shouldn't get such an absurd suspension. As a poster mentioned above, Swagger got 1/3 of Titus's suspension for a DUI, possibly endangering the lives of other drivers.
> 
> I don't wish death on Vince. Death comes to us all. In fact, I wish he would retire and live happy life, letting his product grow and thrive into the 21st century. It's just that he is antiquated as fuck and he won't let the Reigns go from control... So maybe Jesus, Buddha, whoever... It's OK if you take him now.


1. Swagger was high on weed so to clarify it wasn't a drunk driving issue he got 30 days for.

2. You can't compare suspensions over personal drug use and physically touching someone because they aren't the same issue.

If Titus was doing 90 days for his 1st wellness policy fail then that would be unfair. But he's not.

If you're comparing Titus to anyone compare him to Del Rio who got fired for slapping someone for racist remarks. So seeing as Titus got just 90 days for grabbing a not in the mood Vince he got a reasonable response compared to how they handled touching last time.

(not to say Titus and Del Rio situations are the same, but they're closer than a drug suspension)


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



IHaveTillFiveBitch said:


> lol you don't embarrass your boss on live tv and in front of the whole locker room.


Vince embarrassed himself by shoving him. Titus didn't even accidently make Vince stumble when he grabbed him. Vince is embarrassing himself again with this excessive punishment. 


Meltzer said they were making an example out of Titus because Vince doesn't like the overall attitude of people backstage.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



T-Viper said:


> Let's all take a moment to remember the glory of 1980s Vince taking a drunken Doomsday Device from the Road Warriors in a bar vs. 2016 Vince who suspends someone for 90 days for playfully tugging on his jacket for a second...


The dude is 30 years older not surprising he mellowed out some.. He did coke and cheated on his wife in the 80s to, should he be still living that glory?

(70 Year Old Coked up Vince would probably be good TV ignore earlier statement)


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

RapShepard said:


> 1. Swagger was high on weed so to clarify it wasn't a drunk driving issue he got 30 days for.
> 
> 2. You can't compare suspensions over personal drug use and physically touching someone because they aren't the same issue.
> 
> ...


1. A DUI can be issued for other substances besides alcohol. John Stamos got one last year for driving on benzos (even though they were prescription) last year. People have been lax about weed because it doesn't make one as belligerent as booze, but different strains and metabolisms can still affect motor functions. 

2. You're probably right. There's probably no precedent set for these incidents, but the 90 day suspension is a bit excessive. Shit, just have him job to Swagger. That's probably a worse punishment.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

wow.


----------



## sarcasma (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

You say it will be better once Vince leaves, but STEPHANIE "I dont take bumps" Mcmahon is going to be even worse. 

Steph will be on a power trip like no other, if bring her the wrong kind of flowers, she will job you out to Hornswaggle.


----------



## HHH Mark (Jan 23, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus's behavior should not be tolerated. There is no overreaction, and it's deplorable how eager people are to throw around allegations of racism. I wonder if there will ever come a time that I stop being astounded by people's stupidity.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

90 days suspended for that?

And the wonder why why people are afraid to do anything now a days


----------



## udarsha45 (Dec 1, 2015)

*Titus O'Neil Suspension Changed, WWE On If Suspension Was Racially Motivated*

http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2016/0210/607530/titus-oneil-suspension-changed/



> The New York Post reports that WWE changed Titus O'Neil's suspension, and Titus will now be suspended for 60 days instead of 90 days, which would still have him out of WrestleMania.
> 
> As noted, Titus O'Neil tugged at Vince McMahon following Daniel Bryan's post-RAW retirement celebration, as seen in the video below. PWInsider.com first reported today that WWE suspended Titus O'Neil for unprofessional conduct for the incident.
> 
> ...


----------



## Brodus Clay (Jan 6, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil Suspension Changed, WWE On If Suspension Was Racially Motivated*

What a train wreck, Titus just become the hero of the week, after tons of months finally Vince and his stupid family solved the Bryan problem and in that same instant one of the most random incidents happens I also loved the little Batista tweet intervention xD, I'm happy with Vince not having a break.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil Suspension Changed, WWE On If Suspension Was Racially Motivated*

It's still blown way out of proportion, 60 days for that is totally bullcrap and sorry, but I think it's true that Vince did it to try and scare the Roster back into submission. A few wrestlers have dared to question the product recently


----------



## udarsha45 (Dec 1, 2015)

Brodus Clay said:


> What a train wreck, Titus just become the hero of the week, after tons of months finally Vince and his stupid family solved the Bryan problem and in that same instant one of the most random incidents happens I also loved the little Batista tweet intervention xD, I'm happy with Vince not having a break.


Batista hates WWE. He's never coming back.


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil Suspension Changed, WWE On If Suspension Was Racially Motivated*

Yes, Titus — if you tug at your boss and you get fired, you understand. Fucking pussy.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil Suspension Changed, WWE On If Suspension Was Racially Motivated*

Where's the chairman with the grapefruits gone?


----------



## Roamin' Rains (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil Suspension Changed, WWE On If Suspension Was Racially Motivated*

Still an awful punishment.

I find it hilarious that Batista told Titus to quit lol. Batista hates Vince so bad you can tell. lmao. 

It is certain he will never go back. I find it odd though that Vince STILL tried to get him back even though talks so much shit about the product.


----------



## KingRegal (May 23, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil Suspension Changed, WWE On If Suspension Was Racially Motivated*

Titty O'Neill should realise (as should a lot of you) that WWE live screening on TV is a PRODUCT. That segment wasn't a planned part and thus changed the product.

This is akin to your ordering an Xbox One and it coming with an extra joystick on the controller poking out the side....

Not too much of a problem but it isn't what you expected and what Microsoft had planned- therefore ISNT the product that was agreed upon by both parties.

If Microsoft asked for your reason why you wasn't the happiest, you would say "it's inconvenient and wasn't planned to be there" and they said "ppsssshhhhhh, stop overreacting" would you agree with them? I think not.

Don't grab your boss on National TV creating an awkward scuffle.
Don't take it upon yourself to alter programming of a multi-million dollar companies prime TV show.
Don't be like Titus.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil Suspension Changed, WWE On If Suspension Was Racially Motivated*

Racially motivated, what a damn joke.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



RapShepard said:


> And what is that going to solve?
> 
> The moment you say "wrestler suspended for yanking/grabbing/pulling 70 year old owners arm" any non wrestling fan will get. They will then ask why Titus thought that was smart. I mean hell Dana White fired a guy for lightly shoving a ref even though the guy apologized. Outside of the wrestling bubble no one will care.


Not saying anyone will care, but the situation is different. 

If you get into real for real fights in a cage and you intimidate the refs, even once, they know they'll more than likely have to referee a match with you in it again. You've just created a situation where the ref legit might not be fair and impartial. Maybe he's scared and doesn't call that eye rake, maybe he's pissed and you can say, "The calls were unfair, he was retaliating against me for one tiny shove." 

When shit gets real, it's a totally different animal.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Titus O'Neil vs Vince McMahon only on WWE 2K16!!!


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Damn, I wish I could grab my ceo at an inopportune moment and get a 60 day paid suspension. Where the hell do I sign up for that! Titus seems like a good guy, I take it he'll be enjoying this vacation with his wife and kids.


----------



## Whatarush (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

They dropped it to 60 days, but still horrible.


----------



## LoneRanger1 (Jan 22, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Such a strange thing to do. Surely he knew grabbing Vince's arm on stage would have consequences? Saying that I reckon had it not been caught on camera there wouldn't have been such a reaction by WWE


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil Suspension Changed, WWE On If Suspension Was Racially Motivated*

There is clearly a very large thread already regarding the suspension. Do we really need a new thread anytime new news comes to light?


----------



## Embracer (Aug 16, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*

Although the suspension is ridiculouse, his actions were also weird and out of nowhere on stage. Looked really awkward.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed*

The suspension is still a joke!


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed*

Yeah, what's good in the hood?


----------



## flugrugger (Feb 5, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil Suspension Changed, WWE On If Suspension Was Racially Motivated*



EraOfAwesome said:


> There is clearly a very large thread already regarding the suspension. Do we really need a new thread anytime new news comes to light?



This is the thread 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed*

At least it's paid.. A 60 day unpaid would be a serious detriment to quality of life to put it nicely..


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

They want WWE to be a professional company but as many stories have confirmed, Vince McMahon is immature, ignorant, and fucking light years away from being a professional.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Atleast we don't have to sit through anymore Titus vs Stardust matches :YES


----------



## sirloin (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I only seen it once, but did he pull Vince back or did he just touch his arm and Vince turned and pushed him? Sorry I didn't read the whole thing.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I don't quite get the outrage of all the fans over this. The boss was walking past, and he grabs him by the arm and pulls him toward himself in such a manner that the boss needs to shove him away. While on the air.

What the fuck was he thinking? Vince is his boss, not his friend or peer. If that happened anywhere else, he'd probably have been fired on the spot. Hell, there are probably places where this is considered physical assault.

If you want to show your boss a friendly gesture, tap him on the back or something.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

So WWE have changed it from 90 to 60 days still fucking stupid. Vince sending a message to everyone in the locker room that you can't be like to Vince. Also lol at WWE saying it's nothing to do with race I don't think Vince would agree with that


----------



## RiC David (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Kostic said:


> I don't quite get the outrage of all the fans over this. The boss was walking past, and he grabs him by the arm and pulls him toward himself in such a manner that the boss needs to shove him away. While on the air.
> 
> What the fuck was he thinking? Vince is his boss, not his friend or peer. If that happened anywhere else, he'd probably have been fired on the spot. Hell, there are probably places where this is considered physical assault.
> 
> If you want to show your boss a friendly gesture, tap him on the back or something.


Here's my take that's in line with that of the majority (not all, it's worth making the distinction).

-Absolutely it was a dumb decision.

-It's easy to take a cold "he's his boss, he's the employee" view of it but the reality is that many bosses and employees share a looser, lighter relationship. Remember, Vince is the guy who fondly tells tales of shoving his employees into his swimming pool unsuspectedly and he has a history of challenging wrestlers to grappling/takedown matches and jockish stuff like that

-It's also true that these seemingly casual relationships can abruptly and awkwardly revert into conventional boss/employee dynamics, usually at the surprise of the employee who didn't realise he'd crossed the familiarity line

-Vince is by all accounts inconsistent and erratic

-Titus evidently meant well even though it was foolish

When you put it all together, especially with other infractions like drug policy breaches setting a precedent for 30 day suspensions, it seems disproportionate. You can remove all the context and put it in that or, say, you and your boss or me and my boss, but it wasn't that - it was Titus and Vince and within this context a simple talking to would have fit the crime.

On a PR level, it's also much worse for WWE and their image as once again they look like the mean old bad guys, especially as Titus is known to be a wonderful human being with a heart of gold - docking him what might be a quarter (maybe even third initially) of his yearly wages is beyond petty.

The "that could constitute assault" is pathetic, I'm just going to say it. That's phony bullshit lawyer reality - I'm no fan of the hyperbole ridden ("you can't say/do anything these days" "everything's so pussified and politically correct") but the "playfully grabbing a man's arm could be claimed as assault in court" is one instance when we really ought to say "Are you fucking kidding me, that's not assault you petty little bitch". I get that you were likely just citing the fact but it's a fact we shouldn't let define our perception because that's a pathetic world to call our own.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

Racially moti...zzzzzzzz


----------



## kendo_nagasaki (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

_Very _harsh punishment from VKM but meh, he's quite clumsy and sloppy in the ring anyway so not exactly going to miss his presence.


----------



## Krokro (Oct 19, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

No more Stardust squash matches on Raw?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

This is still an absoloutely WOAT decision from WWE. Its not like Titus went beserk and powerbombed him off the stage.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

And without all this controversy over it being racially motivated it would still be 90 days unpaid
Titus still looks like the guy who was having a joke with someone he thought was his friend as you see his daughter and son in law laugh right along with him.
Vince of course is a wild erratic old man 
So we see where that led and now he's suspended and has created a new WWE controversy


----------



## imti_aka_raju (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



DENSPARK said:


> This is still an absoloutely WOAT decision from WWE. Its not like Titus went beserk and powerbombed him off the stage.


LMFAO I would mark the fuck out if that did happen out the blue - hell make it into a story line.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



RiC David said:


> Here's my take that's in line with that of the majority (not all, it's worth making the distinction).
> 
> -Absolutely it was a dumb decision.
> 
> ...


The punishment is indeed ridiculous. Remember when Vince fined Batista $100k for blading?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

:Vince2 don't touch me dammit


----------



## imti_aka_raju (Jun 6, 2007)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I wonder how he will be used after the suspension, I'm assuming a jobber.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Legit BOSS said:


> *A 90 day suspension for a firm handshake and hug :mj4*
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/697413338859442177




I do understand getting angry about something like that. I dont like it when people pull me either but suspending him is freaking ridicolous.


----------



## Legend797 (Feb 1, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I'm actually surprised by this because when it happened I thought it was Vince and Titus playing around, but it was really odd especially since you couldn't get a clear view of what was happening with all the other wrestlers crowded around.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

How the hell has this thread gotten over 70+ pages? Jesus, he was suspended because it was unprofessional and caught on camera (or possibly in front of the crowd). If this was 5 seconds after Raw ended, or 5 seconds after returning to the back, nothing would've happened. Vince clearly likes Titus, because he reacted fine.

This thread is ridiculous.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

You have to wonder how Titus handles this going forward. Clearly Vince doesn't like him, isn't going to go out of his way to give Titus a serious push or anything. Sorry, Titus. No pie for you.


----------



## BlueRover (Jun 26, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

McMahon is precisely the stuck-up, self-centered, idiotic, greedy, stupid idiot he portrays on TV. That's why he plays the "role" that well. He's playing himself.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Martins said:


> Lol at people saying "it was the wrong time to do that".
> 
> How is it disrespectful in ANY way whatsoever to the situation? When I saw that shit while they were streaming on Youtube, because I didn't notice Vince shoving Titus away, I actually thought "wow, Vince actually has friendly relationships with guys on the roster? That's cool", because to me it actually HUMANIZED the vicious bastard that Vince McMahon can be.
> 
> ...


Yet my first reaction was 'That's not the time for it'.

I agree that the outcome is OTT however.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

When I saw it, I briefly thought, "That looked odd," and then forgot it. I've got to believe this is a work at the end of it all. No way these idiots didn't realize this looks like nothing and it wouldn't be shit if they didn't start shit.

ETA: DBry must be so proud of how this has turned out. Goodbye DBry, don't come back! We have plenty of other father-of-the-year, Gator Good, Adidas sponsored guys we could fuck over next time you show up. Promise, just making sure they're respectful!!


----------



## y2prsn (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Restomaniac said:


> Yet my first reaction was 'That's not the time for it'.
> 
> I agree that the outcome is OTT however.


No man, it clearly shows Vince has always been a racist.

The last black champ was booker T and he was only world champ not WWE champ.

Vince treats afterican americans as lower than all the races, its been a known thing. If this was Reigns grabbing at him u think he would of shoved him, lol hell no, once he saw a big black dude he snapped.

Y did he need to show him on air, i understand a 30 day suspension maybe, but he clearly showed his true colors. For a playful grab?

Lol so obvious.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Dub J said:


> *When you have a boss that is very conscientious of his public perception* and considers few to be his peer you would be stupid to do something that he/she would construe as challenging them or their position. Anyone working for the company and many others know how Vince is about his image. Titus wasn't being very smart when he decided to grab Vince.


A guy who's made William Regal kiss his ass on live TV and kissed Rikishi's ass is too sensitive about being grabbed out of kayfabe?

Man, I don't want to live in this planet anymoe. Such a simple thing STILL doesn't warrant a 90-day suspension.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



DaRealNugget said:


> i don't know about you guys, but if i'm a midcarder with no developed storyline or feud and had just lost a match to adam rose, i'd try my damnedest not to piss off vinny mac. especially during a situation when one of his biggest stars is retiring.
> 
> you can call vince petty if you want, but you got to call titus foolish as well.


This is what amazes me about it.
Daniel Bryan has just walked off stage for the last time as a wrestler. The entire night has pretty much been about him (How many video packages did they run?) and you think that 5 seconds later you will fuck about with THE boss and/or try and talk to him about your push? Titus must have been out of his fucking mind.


----------



## Raw-Is-Botchamania (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

McMahon is as much of a moron suspending him for his "grave mistake" as the people screaming racism.


----------



## steman731 (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

How does this make sense, kayfabe wise, but it's okay for Roman Reigns to attack Vince? 

They should have just used this in a storyline to kayfabe punish him.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



steman731 said:


> How does this make sense, kayfabe wise, but it's okay for Roman Reigns to attack Vince?
> 
> They should have just used this in a storyline to kayfabe punish him.


It was very obviously outside kayfabe.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*WWE RESPONDS TO CLAIMS OF RACISM IN SUSPENDING TITUS O'NEIL*

http://www.wrestleview.com/wwe-news...o-claims-of-racism-in-suspending-titus-o-neil

"WWE responded to the New York Post in a new article posted by the newspaper on Wednesday night about claims made by fans that race played a part in their decision to suspend Titus O'Neil on Wednesday for unprofessional conduct. 

"The suspension of Titus O'Neil had nothing to do with race and everything to do with unprofessional conduct."

WWE also passed over a text message made by O'Neil on Wednesday after the news of his suspension broke to back up their response, saying the following:

"I feel like sh** now so if you have to let me go, I understand. Stupid mistake."

O'Neil was originally suspended for 90 days by WWE, but it was changed to 60 days by the end of Wednesday night. "


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: WWE RESPONDS TO CLAIMS OF RACISM IN SUSPENDING TITUS O'NEIL*

It has nothing to do with race. Titus bark so more for me URA URA URA. :vince5


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

*Re: WWE RESPONDS TO CLAIMS OF RACISM IN SUSPENDING TITUS O'NEIL*

People thinking it was race related is just as stupid as the reason he was suspended, what a completely retarded situation.


----------



## DoubleA (Nov 5, 2015)

*Re: WWE RESPONDS TO CLAIMS OF RACISM IN SUSPENDING TITUS O'NEIL*

This just proves that WWE fans don't even know what racism is.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: WWE RESPONDS TO CLAIMS OF RACISM IN SUSPENDING TITUS O'NEIL*

A suspension for that is way over the top. Barely anyone would have mentioned the incident if Titus hadn't got this punishment for it. I was pretty confident it had nothing to do with race, but either way, stupid reaction to what was a pretty trivial thing.


----------



## Champagnesupernova (Jan 28, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

why did he grab him? also why is it such a bigdeal?


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: WWE RESPONDS TO CLAIMS OF RACISM IN SUSPENDING TITUS O'NEIL*

Sure it doesn't... :eyeroll


----------



## LVGout (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: WWE RESPONDS TO CLAIMS OF RACISM IN SUSPENDING TITUS O'NEIL*

we don't believe you. give us a stephanie mcmahon interracial sex tape and prove it.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: WWE RESPONDS TO CLAIMS OF RACISM IN SUSPENDING TITUS O'NEIL*

Claims of racism. :lmao

Jesus CHRIST how pathetic.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: WWE RESPONDS TO CLAIMS OF RACISM IN SUSPENDING TITUS O'NEIL*

Yeah, throwing this particular case on racism is stupid as fuck. Hell, I've even seen it being thrown on religion.


Titus was just an unprofessional, disrespectful twat in the moment and since this one was in the public eye it makes sense for him to be the fall guy.


----------



## thedeparted_94 (May 9, 2014)

*Re: WWE RESPONDS TO CLAIMS OF RACISM IN SUSPENDING TITUS O'NEIL*



> WWE also passed over a text message made by O'Neil on Wednesday after the news of his suspension broke to back up their response, saying the following:
> 
> "I feel like sh** now so if you have to let me go, I understand. Stupid mistake."


Lol trying to throw him further under the bus, It's like when they forced Charlotte to say she insisted on doing the Reid storyline 
:heyman6

His text message isn't an admission of anything and doesn't change the fact that he's been unfairly punished for a non-incident.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: WWE RESPONDS TO CLAIMS OF RACISM IN SUSPENDING TITUS O'NEIL*

I do think the whole "this is racism" shikt is stupid

All this is, is just a shitty decision by WWE, something WWE excel at in all departments lately,


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Seeing WWE employees very indirectly, but very obviously criticising Vince on social media this morning has been quite amusing. I'm pretty sure Vince is going to believe this all wasn't worth it over what happened when all's said and done. The negative publicity over this will rumble on for a while yet, and that will damage WWE's image far more than it was worth to suspend him for so long over absolutely fuck all. Huge own-goal from WWE.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

So I was right, this was a way to tell the roster to be more professional. stop treating Vince like he's "one of the boys", and playing around.

Just like how the treatment of Zack Ryder killed interest in the roster backstage, I'm sure this treatment of Titus will have a similar if smaller effect.


----------



## sbzero546 (Aug 19, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

This is what he was suspended for... Damn this company is a train wreck but it doesn't matter $$$


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Honestly it's not like they were having a funeral or something, it was a celebration of Bryan's career. Making him miss WM is extreme overkill. Could have done drugs and got less suspension time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

This isn't remotely a racial issue and that is an oft overused crutch that people fall back on. I do think it was an overreaction by Vince, but he is correct about the professionalism aspect, plus the occasion didn't feel appropriate to me either.


----------



## BrokedownChevy (Feb 11, 2016)

Titus should be in Wrestlemania. Big chance to boost his character here. I think the fans would like to him out there after this silly debacle. I really like his persona and what he does for the younger fans. Vince made an example out of the wrong person. I feel bad for Titus. Everyone makes mistakes, but the response is ridiculous. If anything, the response Titus made shows that he's more of an adult than management. Surely this wasn't that big of a deal and could have been dealt with behind closed doors as Titus is obviously a reasonable person. Bad on WWE. More failures on their part.


----------



## HarHar (Jun 10, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

*WWE also confirmed that the suspension is not scripted.*

lol

coming from a company that makes its living by bullshitting its audience... give one good reason why anyone will believe that


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

As much as WWE's racial tendencies and preferences are evident and obvious, this is not one of those instances. Apparently, people are used to working in wage paying jobs in a PC world where horseplaying around like that can get you in deep trouble, even if the intention wasn't serious or malicious.

90 days is way excessive but the punishment of at least 30 days of suspension would suffice. Next time, know when to play around and when to be serious. Especially for a moment like Bryan's retirement where you KNOW WWE would have loved to use the WWE Network segement as a bonus for a future Bryan DVD. That is probably why Titus got the suspension to be honest.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

So this isn't about race? 

The article says that many talent have been stepping on the lines of the rules. 

A black man does it like the many others.

The black man is used to send a message....

Nope not about race at all.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



MK_Dizzle said:


> So this isn't about race?
> 
> The article says that many talent have been stepping on the lines of the rules.
> 
> ...


Not in this instance. People are only bringing it up because its Black History Month. Anyone on Titus's level (of a lowcarder), no matter the skin color, who have gotten the same punishment. It's not about race so much as it is your pecking order within the company. Would a Cena, Reigns, or even Ambrose or Owens gotten this sort of punishment? No? Would a Adam Rose, Fandango, Swagger, or now Titus have gotten one like this? Yes.


----------



## MK_Dizzle (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Not in this instance. People are only bringing it up because its Black History Month. Anyone on Titus's level (of a lowcarder), no matter the skin color, who have gotten the same punishment. It's not about race so much as it is your pecking order within the company. Would a Cena, Reigns, or even Ambrose or Owens gotten this sort of punishment? No? Would a Adam Rose, Fandango, Swagger, or now Titus have gotten one like this? Yes.


So what you are saying it is more about the talents standing?
And because it's black history month and this has happened to Titus, we're meant to see it as a total opposite of being Racist? As a "He won't get away with it just because his race!"





I suppose I guess I can see where that theory is coming from.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I'm sorry, but this whole thing is a bit ridiculous. I mean if you don't want people messing around, then give them a talking to and be done with it. A 90-day suspension is a bit dramatic, especially for a good guy like Titus.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I think this is a race issue Vince doesnt like black wrestlers


----------



## Peter Venkman (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Titus is wasted in WWE. The guy has potential. If I were him, I'd go elsewhere. Losing to Adam Rose + getting suspended for this bullshit shows how little the company thinks of him.


----------



## The High King (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

would not surprise me if its a ploy to get titus over by the wwe
play the internet geeks for fools
either way i font care about titus


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Arkham258 said:


> You gotta love this country
> 
> A guy does something stupid, unprofessional and inappropriate and everyone throws a shit storm and gets outraged when he has to pay for it
> 
> Fuck this country.


We are the country that brought the world (and sustained) Honey Boo Boo, keeping up with the Kardashians, and Jackass.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



deanambroselover said:


> I think this is a race issue Vince doesnt like black wrestlers


Vince don't like black people yet keeps employing them...

#logic


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

man the locker room is going to be super stiff if there was several others reaching that borderline annoyingness that bugs vince

why do i keep thinking its xavier woods/kofi/bige/usos lol


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Fuck


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



deanambroselover said:


> I think this is a race issue Vince doesnt like black wrestlers


I don't think so, because they were starting to push Titus before this happened. If DB were black, you could easily have said the same thing about him (he even got FIRED for PRETENDING to choke someone after his main roster debut)... 

Vince is a maniac, plain and simple. Towards any race or ethnicity. This is the same guy that fired Punk on his wedding day.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Stinger Fan said:


> Vince don't like black people yet keeps employing them...
> 
> #logic


Yeah, it's called filling a quota if you're a public company.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Ok so why has there never been a black champion pushed to the moon? and dont say Rock as hes samoan


----------



## Boss (Jul 18, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



The High King said:


> would not surprise me if its a ploy to get titus over by the wwe
> play the internet geeks for fools
> either way i font care about titus


----------



## killerkill87 (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Don't think it is a race issue but penalty is still very harsh I think a week or 2 would accomplish the same thing as a 90 or 60 day suspension. I don't believe in any field using a person to "set the example" is a good thing. I feel it tends to bring more contempt than anything else. Usually setting an example involves over punishing people and others look at them like they are crazy.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

This is so stupid... What Titus did was odd and deserved a talk and maybe a fine. But a suspension of this length and the WWE putting through that text is inly proving the WWE is a shitty place to work with overbearing twits in power.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Didn't realize the man with testicles the size of grapefruits was actually so fragile. Poor Vince :grande


----------



## eflat2130 (Nov 29, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Because it was very unprofessional and not a time to be playing around. Very disrespectful to Bryan, Vince and everyone else involved. There is a time to play around and that wasn't it. Made an example out of him and you can bet it won't happen again. It may be a little harsh but sometimes examples must be made. If they were off camera in the back and everyone was laughing I'm 100% sure everything would have been ok and it wouldn't have even been thought about.


----------



## Dead Seabed (Jun 3, 2002)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*


----------



## The Renegade (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Update: The suspension is still stupid.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Asmodeus said:


> Not saying anyone will care, but the situation is different.
> 
> If you get into real for real fights in a cage and you intimidate the refs, even once, they know they'll more than likely have to referee a match with you in it again. You've just created a situation where the ref legit might not be fair and impartial. Maybe he's scared and doesn't call that eye rake, maybe he's pissed and you can say, "The calls were unfair, he was retaliating against me for one tiny shove."
> 
> When shit gets real, it's a totally different animal.


The shove was after the match while dudes adrenaline was pumping. Look up Jason High it was a shove you wouldn't get in trouble for in grade school.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



deanambroselover said:


> I think this is a race issue Vince doesnt like black wrestlers


You need to think before you type.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

RiC David said:


> Here's my take that's in line with that of the majority (not all, it's worth making the distinction).
> 
> -Absolutely it was a dumb decision.
> 
> ...


How many people have you seen Vince horse play with on stage in front of the audience? 

Mentioning the pool pushes is fine but they weren't in that type of environment.

Pretty simple say you frequently go out for beers with your boss or even smoke pot with them. Cool, but is the office the place to try and drink and smoke with your boss probably not.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Was Vince's big gripe the fact that this was a serious moment and no one should have been yukking it up? If so, I'd agree. But 60 days? Jesus Christ that's excessive.


----------



## General Duessel (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



deanambroselover said:


> Ok so why has there never been a black champion pushed to the moon? and dont say Rock as hes samoan


That's like saying Obama isn't black. 

Rocky is both a black man and Samoan, these things don't cancel each other out. He has repeatedly stated that he's proud of his African heritage. And the WWE didn't ignore this aspect - after all, they put him in the Nation of Domination back when it was still an African-American Black Power stable.

So yeah, they pushed Rocky to the moon, even as they perceived him to be black. Maybe do some thinking before you post.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

General Duessel said:


> That's like saying Obama isn't black.
> 
> Rocky is both a black man and Samoan, these things don't cancel each other out. He has repeatedly stated that he's proud of his African heritage. And the WWE didn't ignore this aspect - after all, they put him in the Nation of Domination back when it was still an African-American Black Power stable.
> 
> So yeah, they pushed Rocky to the moon, even as they perceived him to be black. Maybe do some thinking before you post.


The best part is people pick and choose which title matters and ignore how over certain black talent were when making the "no black champs" argument.

The World heavyweight title doesn't count for reasons.

And then they ignore guys like Lashley and Ahmed Johnson left or were to injury prone to be champ.

Or that guys like Shelton weren't World champ material.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



General Duessel said:


> That's like saying Obama isn't black.
> 
> Rocky is both a black man and Samoan, these things don't cancel each other out. He has repeatedly stated that he's proud of his African heritage. And the WWE didn't ignore this aspect - after all, they put him in the Nation of Domination back when it was still an African-American Black Power stable.
> 
> So yeah, they pushed Rocky to the moon, even as they perceived him to be black. Maybe do some thinking before you post.


He may embrace his African heritage which is fine but there is no doubt that WWE played to his Samoan heritage and culture more than his black side. They put him in the Nation angle to have him do something. The stable was originally meant to get Ron over but Rock eclipsed him in a big hurry.

They pushed Rocky because he was that good. Even the WWE would have been foolish to try and suppress his rising stardom.


----------



## Lil B (Nov 8, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Coincidentally he is setting an example on a black man. The man with history of racial discrimination is obviously not discriminating here. A wrest- my bad "sports entertainer" of any other race/skin color would get a slap on the wrist. I don't think Titus is very good in-ring but he does a lot of charity work for WWE. He has done more then his fair share of things to help the company just for him to get 90 day suspension over 1 mistake.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Lil B said:


> Coincidentally he is setting an example on a black man. The man with history of racial discrimination is obviously not discriminating here. A wrest- my bad "sports entertainer" of any other race/skin color would get a slap on the wrist. I don't think Titus is very good in-ring but he does a lot of charity work for WWE. He has done more then his fair share of things to help the company just for him to get 90 day suspension over 1 mistake.


Paul London a white guy got let go for laughing and ruining a segment


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

This has nothing to do with Titus being black. It has to do with him being low on the card. If this was Health Slater , the same thing would have happened.


----------



## TNA-Raven-TNA (Jul 8, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

The WWE is run by Man Children. Stephanie included.


----------



## General Duessel (Aug 30, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> He may embrace his African heritage which is fine but there is no doubt that WWE played to his Samoan heritage and culture more than his black side. They put him in the Nation angle to have him do something. The stable was originally meant to get Ron over but Rock eclipsed him in a big hurry.


True, but I'd say that after the whole Rocky Maivia debacle, references to his Samoan heritage pretty much disappeared from his portrayal on TV (if I remember it correctly), and only resurfaced long after he had reached the top of the business, while his main-event character during the AE was pretty much that of the "hip black guy" he developed in the NoD.



> They pushed Rocky because he was that good. Even the WWE would have been foolish to try and suppress his rising stardom.


This we can agree on - he was just to over and talented to be ignored, and it may serve to show that as a black performer, you have to go an extra mile to reach a position white performers would reach much easier with far less work. There's certainly a racial bias in WWE, no doubt.

Still, I see The Rock as a black champion, and ignoring him just because he's also Samoan just seems wrong to me.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Paul London did not get released,suspended or fined for smiling in the Vince segment. That happened in 2007, London was let go in 2008. It's true that he was buried after the incident but no official sanction like Titus has received.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



OwenSES said:


> Paul London did not get released,suspended or fined for smiling in the Vince segment. That happened in 2007, London was let go in 2008. It's true that he was buried after the incident but no official sanction like Titus has received.


Smiling and grabbing someone are two different things. Its laughable you would even try to compare the two.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



General Duessel said:


> True, but I'd say that after the whole Rocky Maivia debacle, references to his Samoan heritage pretty much disappeared from his portrayal on TV (if I remember it correctly), and only resurfaced long after he had reached the top of the business, while his main-event character during the AE was pretty much that of the "hip black guy" he developed in the NoD.


Nah, The Rock always was referenced by the Anoa'i Family through Yoko, the Wild Samoans, Peter Maivia, etc. His presence as a Samoan superstar tricked down later for Umaga, The Usos, and Roman Reigns. I would say the only reference WWE would make on his black side was his charisma (through Rocky Johnson).




> This we can agree on - he was just to over and talented to be ignored, and it may serve to show that as a black performer, you have to go an extra mile to reach a position white performers would reach much easier with far less work. There's certainly a racial bias in WWE, no doubt.
> 
> Still, I see The Rock as a black champion, and ignoring him just because he's also Samoan just seems wrong to me.


Rock broke the glass ceiling. He was a lighting in a bottle. He couldn't be stopped or ignored. WWE had to make him the star he was. Rock had to work twice as hard. Rock is a "black" champion only by the basis of what his heritage is but not necessarily of the WWE and its' fans perspective as a true black champion (like Ron Simmons was in WCW for example).


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



birthday_massacre said:


> Smiling and grabbing someone are two different things. Its laughable you would even try to compare the two.


I'm just correcting users who are posting false information about Paul London being released after the Vince incident and putting it in context with the Titus situation.


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

Ron Simmons skin is not darker than Rock skin though.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Pummy said:


> Ron Simmons skin is not darker than Rock skin though.


That was not my point though. :mj4


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



birthday_massacre said:


> Smiling and grabbing someone are two different things. Its laughable you would even try to compare the two.


You make it sound like Titus committed an unmerciful assault, it was a harmless grab. WWE have totally overreacted to it.


----------



## Prayer Police (Sep 27, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

he got the raw deal, Titus O'Neil


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



RapShepard said:


> The shove was after the match while dudes adrenaline was pumping. Look up Jason High it was a shove you wouldn't get in trouble for in grade school.


What I'm saying is doing shit to a ref when it's not scripted is obviously going to be a BFD. I'm not saying what happened was fair, but in that situation, had to be done.

In sports where there are multiple refs it's not as big of a deal, in the cage it has to be, you're looking at a slippery slope if you don't cut it off at the get go.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

*It's a huge overreaction IMO. Titus didn't even Superman punch him. 


It wouldn't surprise me at all to learn that this is Steph's doing. Of course there is no way I could ever prove it was but it wouldn't surprise me. *


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I got a feeling the WWE is going to get a lot of negative publicity on this one..... I'm surprised they didn't lift it. It's absolutely idiotic that they didn't let Titus off with a warning. You already know he's going to end up being buried whenever he comes back too, shame because the guy has huge star potential.


----------



## birthday_massacre (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Rick_James said:


> I got a feeling the WWE is going to get a lot of negative publicity on this one..... I'm surprised they didn't lift it. It's absolutely idiotic that they didn't let Titus off with a warning. You already know he's going to end up being buried whenever he comes back too, shame because the guy has huge star potential.


Titus is not a huge star potential, he sucks. He is basically Ahmed Johnson 2.0. I am not sure what people see in him.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Stinger Fan said:


> Vince don't like black people yet keeps employing them...
> 
> #logic



GF: "I don't understand, I don't see your views. I wasn't raised the way you were raised." 

Sterling: "Well then, if you don't feel -- don't come to my games. *Don't bring black people, and don't come."*

GF: "Do you know that you have a whole team that's black, that plays for you?"

Sterling: "You just, do I know?* I support them and give them food, and clothes, and cars, and houses. Who gives it to them? Does someone else give it to them? *Do I know that I have—Who makes the game? Do I make the game, or do they make the game? Is there 30 owners, that created the league?"















I don't believe this particular incident with Tutus was as predicated on race as it was politics and simply "wrong time, wrong place," but there is zero logic in your rebuttal.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Rick_James said:


> I got a feeling the WWE is going to get a lot of negative publicity on this one..... I'm surprised they didn't lift it. It's absolutely idiotic that they didn't let Titus off with a warning. You already know he's going to end up being buried whenever he comes back too, shame because the guy has huge star potential.


*It's been reported in the thread that the suspension was dropped from 90 days to 60 days for whatever it's worth.*


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil Suspension Changed, WWE On If Suspension Was Racially Motivated*



flugrugger said:


> This is the thread
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Obviously they were combined. Look at the two different titles. Jesus christ.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Asmodeus said:


> What I'm saying is doing shit to a ref when it's not scripted is obviously going to be a BFD. I'm not saying what happened was fair, but in that situation, had to be done.
> 
> In sports where there are multiple refs it's not as big of a deal, in the cage it has to be, you're looking at a slippery slope if you don't cut it off at the get go.


Nah I get what you're saying. 

I referenced the High situation as a evidence people really tend not to care about disciplinary actions that happen to unknown athletes.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> He may embrace his African heritage which is fine but there is no doubt that WWE played to his Samoan heritage and culture more than his black side.


?










He was also the leader of The Nation of Domination. He didn't come into the WWE as a "wild Samoan" headshrinker or anything. In fact, they acknowledged that his grandfather was Peter Maivia, but beyond that, up until he got his huge tattoo, his Samoan heritage was pretty much ignored.


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Yeah, it's called filling a quota if you're a public company.


They had black talent *before* they went public like Ahmed Johnson, D-Lo Brown, The Godfather, Ron Simmons , Junk Yard Dog , Mark Henry , Mabel , Kamala , Koko B Ware, and Bad News Brown just off the top of my head. You don't sign that many guys because you dislike them for their race 





Lothario said:


> GF: "I don't understand, I don't see your views. I wasn't raised the way you were raised."
> 
> Sterling: "Well then, if you don't feel -- don't come to my games. *Don't bring black people, and don't come."*
> 
> ...


My point is, if you hate someone as much as people like to indicate that they do then what would be the point in actively paying them thousands if not millions of dollars through the course of their tenure with the company when he doesn't have to? As far as Donald Sterling(his mistress was black mind you) goes , he has nothing to do with Vince McMahon and how he runs his company. Vince could have a black champion who would hold the belt for 10 years and once he loses it people will cry that he lost because of racism. I'm not defending Vince from his shit gimmicks and racial insensitivity but accusing the guy of out right racism just because, is silly to me.



deanambroselover said:


> Ok so why has there never been a black champion pushed to the moon? and dont say Rock as hes samoan


Odd seeing as he's been on the cover of "Ebony Magazine" and the fact that he portrayed his *black* father on the television show "That 70's Show" or the fact that hes...*half black*. I guess he just doesn't count because he isn't...black enough? That sounds pretty racist actually considering anyone who is half white and half black is usually considered "black" but some how because the Rock is Samoan he's _just_ Samoan? That makes absolutely no sense. As far as not pushing anyone to the moon, do people forget how pushed Bobby Lashley was before he *left* the company? The same guy who fueded with Vince McMahon but he doesn't count because..reasons right? Also going by your logic

Why wasn't Jake Roberts given the title and pushed to the moon?
Why wasn't Mr.Perfect ?
Why wasn't Roddy Piper?
Why wasn't Ted DiBiase?

You can do the same for just about anyone that has ever step foot in a WWE ring. Name me 5 guys who *deserved* the title instead of making no names and accusing people of being racist


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

This will probably the most anyone will talk about Titus ever. His career has peaked!


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Stinger Fan said:


> They had black talent *before* they went public like Ahmed Johnson, D-Lo Brown, The Godfather, Ron Simmons , Junk Yard Dog , Mark Henry , Mabel , Kamala , Koko B Ware, and Bad News Brown just off the top of my head. You don't sign that many guys because you dislike them for their race


You won't convince him. I've tried in the chatbox but he just insults me, and ignores my questions after a while.

That goes for just about everyone who tries to argue that The Rock isn't black, or isn't 'perceived' black, tbf. It's really a pointless argument.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



KILL V. Oxi said:


> You won't convince him. I've tried in the chatbox but he just insults me, and ignores my questions after a while.
> 
> That goes for just about everyone who tries to argue that The Rock isn't black, or isn't 'perceived' black, tbf. It's really a pointless argument.


Oh look, another OXI post of deflection and false natievity. Of course.



DJHJR86 said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not what I meant. For the majority of his WWE career, the company always played up, referenced, stated, mentioned, and publicly promoted The Rock as a member and lineage of the Anoa'i Family. He was actually the barrier breaker of the lineage of the family as he became the post-modern Samoan type of a wrestler/entertainer. You see it in Roman Reigns, The Usos, and even Nia Jax.

He's a black champion sure but for the same reasons Obama is a black president. He is black as perceived to the establishment as not being too "overly black".


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

For a big buddy of HHH like Batista to very publicly come out in apparent support for Titus is quite something. Honestly, it's really starting to look like the sooner WWE completely backtracks here, the better. Vince needs to admit he massively overreacted, reinstate the guy & hope the growing negative publicity goes away as quickly as possible. Can his ego handle doing what's best for business? The ultimate test...


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Oh look, another OXI post of deflection and false natievity. Of course.


I ask you to elaborate on your vague terms like "_He has his preferences. A "clean cut" babyface World champion. Do the math_" after a quarter of an hour on the subject, and you just insulted me, ignored it, and changed the subject. Just like when I asked you to give an undeniable example of Vince being racist and you ignored that too, naturally after saying something disparaging again.

But no one here would know because it was in the chatbox, so you can say exactly what you said just then without anyone knowing any better. :jericho2


I'm just informing someone that I tried, and you just ignored my request to prove your claims. No deflection whatsoever.


----------



## LegendAS (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Why did Titus do it? Made no sense to me


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



KILL V. Oxi said:


> I ask you to elaborate on your vague terms like "_He has his preferences. A "clean cut" babyface World champion. Do the math_" after a quarter of an hour on the subject, and you just insulted me, ignored it, and changed the subject. Just like when I asked you to give an undeniable example of Vince being racist and you ignored that too, naturally after saying something disparaging again.
> 
> But no one here would know because it was in the chatbox, so you can say exactly what you said just then without anyone knowing any better. :jericho2
> 
> ...


No, you're just the type that is smart enough to know what terms I am alluding to but is dumb enough to not connect it to the central point because it would mean there are points I address that you could see yourself agreeing with. You try to look for arguments to the bitter end because you seem to think you know all. So dismissing you is to avoid an endless argument that you would try to derail and have before.

But keep pretending to not know the argument I was making. :mj4


----------



## Deafmitchell (Nov 7, 2015)

WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> Rock broke the glass ceiling. He was a lighting in a bottle. He couldn't be stopped or ignored. WWE had to make him the star he was. Rock had to work twice as hard


LOL What?


----------



## Unorthodox (Jan 8, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Theres no place for him in the company anyway, he's a big ole black man and he was jobbing to heath slater and that goregous guy all the time. He should have quit after that because he was probably embarrased to lose to little punk ass white boys like them.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Vince is such a bitch for all of this. I agree with Batista on this one.


----------



## stereo73 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

What kind of weird dictatorship is the wrestling business? In any other job the boss would have had a bit of banter back but here Fuhrer McMahon has to punish people for trying to have a laugh. Senile old man


----------



## Cashmere (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

It did look a _tad_ aggressive. Titus is a strong man and that might be normal for him to play around like that, but Vince is not his homeboy. He's the boss.

For those that *actually* go outside and work, you know you can't pull on your boss from out of nowhere like that. No matter what your attentions are. The only time where you should touch your boss is if they're offering you a handshake. G̶o̶d̶ ̶f̶o̶r̶b̶i̶d̶ ̶y̶o̶u̶'̶r̶e̶ ̶h̶a̶v̶i̶n̶g̶ ̶a̶n̶ ̶a̶f̶f̶a̶i̶r̶ ̶w̶i̶t̶h̶ ̶h̶i̶m̶ ̶o̶r̶ ̶h̶e̶r̶.̶.̶.̶


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I think it's a bit extreme, but you have to think about this from a business perspective. If there aren't punishments for these small things then others won't be afraid to act out of line. Hell, I was cool with my boss but if I started shoving him around or messing with him in front of the other employees during work hours (not to mention this was also in front of a live audience and live on the Network), I'd probably get in trouble too. So I get it. Sort of lol.


----------



## aquarius (Oct 13, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I respect that Titus admits it like a man and accepts it.

Because of that, the suspension was lowered.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Flumpnugget said:


> Theres no place for him in the company anyway, he's a big ole black man and he was jobbing to heath slater and that goregous guy all the time. He should have quit after that because he was probably embarrased to lose to little punk ass white boys like them.


Are people like you serious? Like anyone would actually quit a job that's paying 6 figures because they had to eat the pin to Slater. And who the hell is the gorgeous guy?


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I think Titus wont last long in the company after this


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



aquarius said:


> I respect that Titus admits it like a man and accepts it.


And maybe now people will stop defending his stupid ass


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I've just seen the video and what the whole thing was actually about. Vince really is a turd. It's a shame that Titus is taking this shit from him, he was just trying to be a gentleman, that was just tongue in cheek and Vince overreacts completely. Doubt he would have done the same if that was some short white guy named Cena pulling his arm.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I've lost respect for Batista over this. Should have kept his stupid mouth shut.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Arkham258 said:


> And maybe now people will stop defending his stupid ass


Exactly. Bret breaks his jaw, gives Vince a concussion, knocks him out, spits in his face - it's all good. Some black dude pulls on Vince's arm, trying to be a gentleman and all hell breaks loose. Give me a break.


----------



## Deafmitchell (Nov 7, 2015)

Let's make this a tag team match playa


----------



## Deafmitchell (Nov 7, 2015)

SlowmanBrains said:


> Arkham258 said:
> 
> 
> > And maybe now people will stop defending his stupid ass
> ...


You don't see the difference at all?

Also gentleman don't pull guys by the elbow from behind.


----------



## Yawn Cena (Aug 12, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

A bit harsh, maybe. But from the clip I saw Vince is just strolling to the back and all of a sudden in front of all of his employees, his daughter and his son in law not to mention the crowd some big 260 pound guy is pulling him back it probably just shocked vince and surprised him a bit then pissed him off.

You don't manhandle your old as fuck employer if for no other reason than it's well... your old as fuck employer.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



SlowmanBrains said:


> Exactly. Bret breaks his jaw, gives Vince a concussion, knocks him out, spits in his face - it's all good. Some black dude pulls on Vince's arm, trying to be a gentleman and all hell breaks loose. Give me a break.


Trying to be a gentlemen? What the fuck are you talking about? What the hell did what he did have to do with being a gentlemen?

You mean being an idiot and embarrassing the boss with unprofessional and inapproppriate behavior?

You Titus defenders are fucking delusional.


----------



## TD_DDT (Jul 28, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I know everyone is hating Vince but I *promise* you that if you are a low guy in your corporate company and go do this to the head boss, you will get in trouble. Titus should be thankful to have a job. I've seen people fired over much sillier things.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Is this actually real or just one big rib from Vinnie Mac on Meltzer etc.?

If Titus shows up on RAW and beats Stardust yet again, I'm done.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



> >“Ladies first” is a common phrase used by well-mannered men … but Pro Wrestling Sheet has learned that in the case of Titus O’Neil, those 2 words may have led to his recent suspension.
> 
> >Multiple sources tell us O’Neil spoke with management following the grab on Vince McMahon‘s arm and explained he was only trying to allow Stephanie McMahon to exit the stage first.
> 
> ...


*I hope this is just dirtsheet nonsense. Because if this is true, then this whole thing just gets even dumber. :lol*


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Titus acted like a moron. But a two weeks suspension would have been fine.


----------



## botch this (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

he was probably just afraid Titus would be to big for his mouth, why else would he only like white wrestlers?


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Arkham258 said:


> I've lost respect for Batista over this. Should have kept his stupid mouth shut.


I don't blame Batista cause he is probably mad about the whole Wrestlemania stuff.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

So theres footage online and it seems Titus wanted Steph to go first and he pulled Vince's arm but he didnt see it in that way


----------



## Deafmitchell (Nov 7, 2015)

TNA is Here said:


> Arkham258 said:
> 
> 
> > I've lost respect for Batista over this. Should have kept his stupid mouth shut.
> ...


Too soon man...too soon.


----------



## Restomaniac (Oct 31, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



MK_Dizzle said:


> So what you are saying it is more about the talents standing?
> And because it's black history month and this has happened to Titus, we're meant to see it as a total opposite of being Racist? As a "He won't get away with it just because his race!"
> 
> 
> ...


In this kind of instance it's always about talent or a sporting teams or in fact peoples social standings.
Would this happen to Reigns, Cena or Lesnar? No. Is it fair? No.

Look at sporting clubs though. In the UK (I couldn't say I know about in the US) do bigger and better teams players get away with more at disaplinerys? Yes. Is it fair? No. 

Look at those with money and those without. Do those that are generally better off manage to dodge the full weight of the law more? Yes. Is it fair? No.

Same situation all those cases. It's just how the world works unfortunately.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



stereo73 said:


> What kind of weird dictatorship is the wrestling business? In any other job the boss would have had a bit of banter back but here Fuhrer McMahon has to punish people for trying to have a laugh. Senile old man


What in the world are you talking about? As a boss if one of my employees did that they would be fired no questions asked and escorted out the building at once. I'm assuming you've never worked a big boy job. I can tell you none of my employees would be stupid enough to do that at all much less national TV.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



botch this said:


> he was probably just afraid Titus would be to big for his mouth, why else would he only like white wrestlers?


You took ignorance to a new low with this post.


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> What in the world are you talking about? As a boss if one of my employees did that they would be fired no questions asked and escorted out the building at once. I'm assuming you've never worked a big boy job. I can tell you none of my employees would be stupid enough to do that at all much less national TV.


Pretty sure your employees can't stand you if they can't touch you without getting fired. Do you even have friends? Take a seat with your condescending attitude

Vince wants to be one of the boys fool around wrestle his employees on planes and purposefully stomp on their feet. If they initiate playfulness you get suspended. You can't have it both ways. Please if it were Roman or Seth they would NOT be suspended for that long or miss wrestlemania.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Foreveryoung87 said:


> Pretty sure your employees can't stand you if they can't touch you without getting fired. Do you even have friends? Take a seat with your condescending attitude


I've never had a boss that enjoyed employees grabbing them. I'm trying to picture a work environment where everyone is horse-assing around acting like idiots. Are we talking McDonalds or Little Caesars Pizza?


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Dub J said:


> I've never had a boss that enjoyed employees grabbing them. I'm trying to picture a work environment where everyone is horse-assing around acting like idiots. Are we talking McDonalds or Little Caesars Pizza?


Try picturing WWE where there are plenty of stories of Vince horsing and borderline abusing his employees


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Foreveryoung87 said:


> Try picturing WWE where there are plenty of stories of Vince horsing and borderline abusing his employees


I would have to try and picture it since I've not witnessed it on a stage in front of thousands of people.

And that has nothing to do with your statement about employees not liking employers that won't allow them to touch them (employer). I've never had any desire to grab my boss in any manner.


----------



## Iconicmvz (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

What, is this because it made McMahon look foolish or something..?


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



birthday_massacre said:


> Titus is not a huge star potential, he sucks. He is basically Ahmed Johnson 2.0. I am not sure what people see in him.


Nah he's one of the few dudes on the roster with charisma. 

Plus he's nothing like Ahmed, in his prime Ahmed probably weighed 300 pounds and was doing stuff like suicide dives and some of the most impressive body slams around.... one of the few guy's to actually body slam yokozuna. 

He was one of the few guy's getting reaction in that dark era that was right prior to the attitude era, but ended up getting shot down because of Shawn Michael's politics. And people criticize Ahmed for "not making sense".... I can understand to a point, but these same people a few years ago were bitching about the Ultimate Warrior for doing the same thing and now nobody is saying a bad word about that lol. The only thing you can criticize him for is being a tad bit on the unsafe side, but who has he injured? If someone has a list of names feel free to provide them, but Ahmed worked a hard style that A LOT of guy's worked back then. But yeah, Ahmed and Titus are not alike lol, minus that they are black and obviously muscular. That's like saying Big E is the next Farooq though. 

As for Titus, dude is all charisma, he has the potential to draw fans to the show that wouldn't normally be watching... he's no where near the Rock's level but to deny that this dude can't put out entertaining promo's is just wrong. If all you want from a guy is to do a bunch of flips and kicks, yeah, you'll think he sucks, but make no mistake this guy could draw money if used properly.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Luger slammed Yoko...

oh, wait. That was mostly a hip toss.

nvm


----------



## Marv95 (Mar 9, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

What Titus did was retarded. As a 40 y/o man with a degree he should know better. But when did Vince become such a wimp? Just chew him up backstage, suspend him for maybe 2 weeks not 2 _months_.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Marv95 said:


> What Titus did was retarded. As a 40 y/o man with a degree he should know better. But when did Vince become such a wimp? Just chew him up backstage, suspend him for maybe 2 weeks not 2 _months_.


> That's why I still think it's a work. Titus is too smart for that and Vince isn't THAT petty.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

The funny part of this story is, that they use a black man suspension to teach everyone else a lesson during black history month.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Dub J said:


> I've never had a boss that enjoyed employees grabbing them. I'm trying to picture a work environment where everyone is horse-assing around acting like idiots. Are we talking McDonalds or Little Caesars Pizza?



This really wasn't during work though. The show was pretty much over. To me a better comparison would be an employee jokingly grabbing their boss on the way to their cars.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Dub J said:


> > That's why I still think it's a work. Titus is too smart for that and Vince isn't THAT petty.


Why do wrestling fans think EVERYTHING is a work?


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Arkham258 said:


> Why do wrestling fans think EVERYTHING is a work?


I don't. It's just that I noticed Titus has been hobbling around for about a week and that this seems too bizarre to be legitimate.


----------



## Shoregrey (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Arkham258 said:


> Why do wrestling fans think EVERYTHING is a work?


Because wrestling went through this little period called "The Attitude Era" where everything WAS a work.


----------



## Jon_Snow (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

This confirms that Vince is "untouchable".


----------



## botch this (Jan 29, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

do you know what a joke is? don't be butthurt. I love Titus, I personally think he should be competing for the world title, and should not have been suspended for this. it was just a joke man.


----------



## bjnelson19705 (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I will LOL if they chant for Titus on RAW next week. If anybody really gives a shit. :lmao


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



WINNING DA BASED GAWD said:


> He's a black champion sure but for the same reasons Obama is a black president. He is black as perceived to the establishment as not being too "overly black".


What's ironic is that Obama is considered (rightfully) the first black president, but Rock is somehow a grey area because he's half black and half Samoan. Do you hear anyone at all calling Obama white or talking about his 'white heritage' because his mother/grandparents were white? Nope.


----------



## SpeedStick (Feb 11, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

This is a crazy suspension because Titus O'Neil since Cena is out is now the top "hey go do this guy"


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I have no idea if this has been posted yet, but according to something on Facebook, Titus apparently grabbed Vince and said, "ladies first" joking around that he should let Stephanie go in front of him and for some reason this pissed Vince off.


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Heath V said:


> And black history month is relevant to his suspension how??


cause hes black. And the treatment of black wrestlers is well known. I mean its cool for wrestlers to fuck his daughter and snort piles of cocaine and steroids but god forbid a lil playful gesture


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



DJHJR86 said:


> I have no idea if this has been posted yet, but according to something on Facebook, Titus apparently grabbed Vince and said, "ladies first" joking around that he should let Stephanie go in front of him and for some reason this pissed Vince off.


People will still think he's wrong for trying to be a gentlemen. "HOW DARE HE WANT TO BE A GENTLEMEN!!! HOW DARE HE!!!"


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



The Amazon said:


> cause hes black. And the treatment of black wrestlers is well known. I mean its cool for wrestlers to fuck his daughter and snort piles of cocaine and steroids but god forbid a lil playful gesture


FWIW, February isn't 'anything goes' for blacks just because of black history month.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



The Amazon said:


> cause hes black. And the treatment of black wrestlers is well known. I mean its cool for wrestlers to fuck his daughter and snort piles of cocaine and steroids but god forbid a lil playful gesture


Him being black has absolutely ZERO to do with this. There is a time and a place for everything and this was neither the time nor place.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Priceless Blaze said:


> People will still think he's wrong for trying to be a gentlemen. "HOW DARE HE WANT TO BE A GENTLEMEN!!! HOW DARE HE!!!"


He wasn't being a gentleman...he was just fucking with Vince.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



DJHJR86 said:


> He wasn't being a gentleman...he was just fucking with Vince.


How do we know he didn't really think that? I mean I don't know if he did, but still...this is stupid. Something honestly pretty small, when you need all the wrestles you can possibly get right now. So many people are injured, and he's going to send home someone who's healthy? Over something so petty...


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Priceless Blaze said:


> How do we know he didn't really think that? I mean I don't know if he did, but still...this is stupid. Something honestly pretty small, when you need all the wrestles you can possibly get right now. So many people are injured, and he's going to send home someone who's healthy? Over something so petty...


It's stupid for sure.

I just can tell by the smile on Titus's face.

He was ribbing Vince and someone (possibly not even Vince) was rubbed the wrong way and felt he needed to be made an example out of.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



DJHJR86 said:


> It's stupid for sure.
> 
> I just can tell by the smile on Titus's face.
> 
> He was ribbing Vince and someone (possibly not even Vince) was rubbed the wrong way and felt he needed to be made an example out of.


Hopefully one day we'll find out the full story to it. Probably will if Titus is ever let go, I'm sure they will be knocking his door down for a shoot on it, Podcast will be calling him up, etc. No way he speaks on it(truthfully) while still in the WWE, so could be awhile, could be soon. Just depends where this all goes in the next few months.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Priceless Blaze said:


> Hopefully one day we'll find out the full story to it. Probably will if Titus is ever let go, I'm sure they will be knocking his door down for a shoot on it, Podcast will be calling him up, etc. No way he speaks on it(truthfully) while still in the WWE, so could be awhile, could be soon. Just depends where this all goes in the next few months.


My random take:

Vince was genuinely choked up/emotional for the night. Titus, wrong place, wrong time, tried joking with him. Vince gets pissed, not only because it's during Bryan's retirement but because of what he perceives to be a recent lax attitude that the locker room has had of late and decides to make an example out of Titus.

Now, knowing how Vince likes to fuck with people and try to be one of the boys, it wouldn't surprise me if HHH and Stephanie were the uptight ones who convinced Vince to make an example out of Titus.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh (Jan 25, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I doubt anyone will care in a few months, let alone when he's released.


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Dub J said:


> I would have to try and picture it since I've not witnessed it on a stage in front of thousands of people.
> 
> And that has nothing to do with your statement about employees not liking employers that won't allow them to touch them (employer). I've never had any desire to grab my boss in any manner.



It had to do with your comment picturing a workplace where people horse around. WWE has a ton of stories of Vince horsing around with his employees. Hell Vince slept with his employees. 

I have a real job (no not at McDonalds) and have become friends with my boss and so have others. He participates in team building games with us which include GASP touching (high fives, hugs, etc), and even hangs out with us at happy hr on Fridays. If he fired someone for merely grabbing his arm it would all make us look at him differently. Most normal workplaces would have issued a warning first not fire anyone or suspend anyone that doesn't have any previous strikes. If you just fire people left and right for something so minor the morale will be low and no one will like or want to work there. No one should feel like they have to walk around on eggshells at work. 

Titus wasn't even horsing around he was trying to get his attention y'all act like he groped him or put him in a headlock. It wasn't even a forceful grab Vince didn't lose his balance. I have a problem with Vince shoving him. No one would have even noticed anything if he just calmly said "not now" or "don't do that" but Vince lacks logic, has a temper and several other issues.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Titus suspended?

But Titus is worth Millions-O-Dollars, Millions-O-Dollars, Millions-O-Dollars :vince$


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Got to make myself look strong dammit!! :vince3


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Foreveryoung87 said:


> It had to do with your comment picturing a workplace where people horse around. WWE has a ton of stories of Vince horsing around with his employees. Hell Vince slept with his employees.
> 
> I have a real job (no not at McDonalds) and have become friends with my boss and so have others. He participates in team building games with us which include GASP touching (high fives, hugs, etc), and even hangs out with us at happy hr on Fridays. If he fired someone for merely grabbing his arm it would all make us look at him differently. Most normal workplaces would have issued a warning first not fire anyone or suspend anyone that doesn't have any previous strikes. If you just fire people left and right for something so minor the morale will be low and no one will like or want to work there. No one should feel like they have to walk around on eggshells at work.
> 
> Titus wasn't even horsing around he was trying to get his attention y'all act like he groped him or put him in a headlock. It wasn't even a forceful grab Vince didn't lose his balance. I have a problem with Vince shoving him. No one would have even noticed anything if he just calmly said "not now" or "don't do that" but Vince lacks logic, has a temper and several other issues.


Titus grabbing him was okay but Vince shoving Titus away was out of line?


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Foreveryoung87 said:


> It had to do with your comment picturing a workplace where people horse around. WWE has a ton of stories of Vince horsing around with his employees. Hell Vince slept with his employees.
> 
> I have a real job (no not at McDonalds) and have become friends with my boss and so have others. He participates in team building games with us which include GASP touching (high fives, hugs, etc), and even hangs out with us at happy hr on Fridays. If he fired someone for merely grabbing his arm it would all make us look at him differently. Most normal workplaces would have issued a warning first not fire anyone or suspend anyone that doesn't have any previous strikes. If you just fire people left and right for something so minor the morale will be low and no one will like or want to work there. No one should feel like they have to walk around on eggshells at work.
> 
> Titus wasn't even horsing around he was trying to get his attention y'all act like he groped him or put him in a headlock. It wasn't even a forceful grab Vince didn't lose his balance. I have a problem with Vince shoving him. No one would have even noticed anything if he just calmly said "not now" or "don't do that" but Vince lacks logic, has a temper and several other issues.


McDonalds isn't a real job. And your boss isn't the guy who owns the entire McDonalds chain of restaurants like Vince McMahon is to WWE. And you've never horsed around with whoever that person is on national television during what is supposed to be a somber moment being watched by the entire world

Really sick of the generalizing and irrelevant comparisons in this thread.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Foreveryoung87 said:


> Pretty sure your employees can't stand you if they can't touch you without getting fired. Do you even have friends? Take a seat with your condescending attitude
> 
> Vince wants to be one of the boys fool around wrestle his employees on planes and purposefully stomp on their feet. If they initiate playfulness you get suspended. You can't have it both ways. Please if it were Roman or Seth they would NOT be suspended for that long or miss wrestlemania.


I'm not sure where to start on this. I know I'm older than a lot of you guys (I'm 45) so I think it gives us a disconnect. But at my work, we work in a large office for a big company. I'm in no way the top boss but I'm a boss non the less. My job isn't in anyway for people to like me. I could careless. 

If an employee grabbed me at random like that they would be fired. Are there exceptions? Sure. But if somebody grabbed me out of no where in a public setting or after a meeting etc I'd have to fire them. 

If somebody grabbed one of the main bosses here? They would be led out of the building on the spot by the security team. 

I have no idea how people on this site think its socially acceptable to grab your boss at any job. Does that really happen in fast food etc? 30 years ago when I worked in fast food in high school if I did that I would have been fired no questions asked.


----------



## RKing85 (Mar 22, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

this is the weirdest story I can remember in a minute.

There has to be more to this story.....doesn't there?


----------



## The Amazon (Sep 24, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Race was definitely involved in this. And he had to make an example out of who? A black guy of all people.


----------



## Sids_chickenleg (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I know his suspension was reduced but even 60 days is the biggest overreaction ever. I'm really having a hard time being a fan nowadays with crap like this.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Well Vince made it Awkwards when he shoved Titus they could've just played it off like a hug for a sad Vince after seeing Bryan give an emotional speech. Was Titus Wrong for grabbing his arm sure but Vince is also wrong. And they both looked pretty unprofessional. 

A two week suspension would've been fine but two month over this?

While Vince is giving out the fingers and swearing on Raw? 

Not to mention the whole what's up my ***** between him Cena Booker T and Sharmel.

All this prove one thing and one thing only Vince thinks the fans are stupid and love to get their intelligence insulted.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Nothing to do with race and everything to do with Titus acting like a fool.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



The Amazon said:


> Race was definitely involved in this. And he had to make an example out of who? A black guy of all people.


But a white man didn't do it, a black boy did.....


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I'm not sure where to start on this. I know I'm older than a lot of you guys (I'm 45) so I think it gives us a disconnect. But at my work, we work in a large office for a big company. I'm in no way the top boss but I'm a boss non the less. My job isn't in anyway for people to like me. I could careless.
> 
> If an employee grabbed me at random like that they would be fired. Are there exceptions? Sure. But if somebody grabbed me out of no where in a public setting or after a meeting etc I'd have to fire them.
> 
> ...


Well being a guy who's also worked his fair share of supervisory roles I can honestly say Vince invites these types of situations because he himself has provoked these types of incidents. Yeah that's right, the Chairman of the company engaging his employees in horseplay and pretend wrestling matches. Sure it's all in fun until you get what happened between him & Titus on live TV. Well that's what you get when you wanna show the workforce that you're just one of the boys. Vince is every bit at fault. If there is something wrong with the lackadaisical attitude of the locker room that falls squarely on the leadership. And I'm sure it does no favors to improving employee/employer relationship when guys see the Titus, who seems the WWE's best model citizen besides Cena, be given 3 months suspension for so minor of a mistake. Employees don't put forth maximum effort for those they don't feel have their back.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



The Amazon said:


> Race was definitely involved in this. And he had to make an example out of who? A black guy of all people.


For the last damn time, race was not involved! I really question why people are saying this.


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Arkham258 said:


> McDonalds isn't a real job. And your boss isn't the guy who owns the entire McDonalds chain of restaurants like Vince McMahon is to WWE. And you've never horsed around with whoever that person is on national television during what is supposed to be a somber moment being watched by the entire world
> 
> Really sick of the generalizing and irrelevant comparisons in this thread.


So you get wifi in mom's basement. Awesome please tell me more about myself complete stranger


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I feel terrible for Titus.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

I don't feel bad for Titus O'Neil at all, he should have just quit, I don't know if he is in a condition where he needs the job, but he shouldn't have apologized. People need to take a stance when something like this happens, bending down and saying sorry means you are encouraging your boss to treat everyone like shit.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Arkham258 said:


> Trying to be a gentlemen? What the fuck are you talking about? What the hell did what he did have to do with being a gentlemen?
> 
> You mean being an idiot and embarrassing the boss with unprofessional and inapproppriate behavior?
> 
> You Titus defenders are fucking delusional.


How about you look into what happened first before you make an idiot out of yourself.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



The Fresh Prince of Boyle Heights said:


> I feel terrible for Titus.


Yea it must suck to stay home and watch movies, play games work out, spend time with the wife and kids all while getting PAID!


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Heath V said:


> Yea it must suck to stay home and watch movies, play games work out, spend time with the wife and kids all while getting PAID!


:aries2


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Heath V said:


> For the last damn time, race was not involved! I really question why people are saying this.


cuz we all imagine vince and hogan back in the day dropping n bombs together when only ****** was in the room and the door was closed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

*Stop the insults and baiting....total fucking shoot.*


----------



## aberroncho (Jan 19, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Maybe it´s all part of a push to Titus, he will back and fight against the authority, joining forces with Ambrose and Reigns.


----------



## y2prsn (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



aberroncho said:


> Maybe it´s all part of a push to Titus, he will back and fight against the authority, joining forces with Ambrose and Reigns.


LMFAO,

It wasnt a shoot. For people who havent watched WWE in the past 15-20 years,
Vince does not push the African Americans. The last heavyweight champ was Booker T and he was only World Champ not WWE champ and they gave him that stupid King Booker mockery gimmick.

Blacks are on the lowest end of the totem pole in vince's eyes as Latinos are valued higher.

This was clearly an over-reaction by Vince who snapped on live tv. For what? Titus grabbing his hand in a non-violent manner.

What a f'n joke. This is racism underneath it all. If so many others on the roster who of done the same, for example you saw Rusev hugging Vince at RR, prob unscripted, I doubt they would have seen the same consequences.

Titus was not at fault, so what he grabbed him at an inappropriate time, this was a emotional moment and people were happy DB was getting an ovation and he prob over-reacted but its undeserving of the punishment.


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> I'm not sure where to start on this. I know I'm older than a lot of you guys (I'm 45) so I think it gives us a disconnect. But at my work, we work in a large office for a big company. I'm in no way the top boss but I'm a boss non the less. My job isn't in anyway for people to like me. I could careless.
> 
> If an employee grabbed me at random like that they would be fired. Are there exceptions? Sure. But if somebody grabbed me out of no where in a public setting or after a meeting etc I'd have to fire them.
> 
> ...


That was more of a friendly thing from Titus, I mean its not like he grabbed Vince's balls.


----------



## catboyslim (Feb 10, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



y2prsn said:


> LMFAO,
> 
> The last heavyweight champ was Booker T and he was only World Champ not WWE champ and they gave him that stupid King Booker mockery gimmick.


Are you sure about that? I thought it was Mark Henry.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



catboyslim said:


> Are you sure about that? I thought it was Mark Henry.


Must have been during black history month.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

It would be amazing if this was all part of Titus coming back and fighting against the Authority along with Dean and Roman but it's not Vince won't push a black man or give him the title


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Titus should just use it as a break and focus on improving his physique and agility, maybe just move on and get in some other promotion once all this fuckery ends, m sure a lot of people might have been impressed with his mic skills and in-ring presence in his recent mini-push.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Only a dumb motherfucker would think race has anything to do with this. Not that the suspension isn't harsh, but still.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

What the fuck was Titus thinking? What possible reason did he have to do that? If I could come up with one good reason I probably would be upset and be bashing Vince right now but I simply cannot. It was utter stupidity and total disrespect on his part. The act was obvious enough where had Vince not addressed it then the fans would have made something out of it anyways. I have to sit here and think that this is a work.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



creepycrawl said:


> What the fuck was Titus thinking? What possible reason did he have to do that? If I could come up with one good reason I probably would be upset and be bashing Vince right now but I simply cannot. It was utter stupidity and total disrespect on his part. The act was obvious enough where had Vince not addressed it then the fans would have made something out of it anyways. I have to sit here and think that this is a work.


That's the thing. NOBODY even thought a second about it. What shined a spotlight on it was the suspension that was handed down. I listen to many podcast and not a single one mentioned an awkward moment between Titus & Vince. People didn't even notice or cared because it looked like Vince just goofing around with one of the wrestlers. At least that was my reaction once I saw it and I think a lot of people probably had the same reaction.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



GeniusSmark said:


> Nothing to do with race and everything to do with Titus acting like a fool.


I agree that I don't think it's about being black or whatever. But I think a suspension is uncalled for. It would be different if Titus had a history of doing stupid stuff and acting out, but he's been a good guy (from my understanding) the whole time he's been in WWE.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Roman Empire said:


> I agree that I don't think it's about being black or whatever. But I think a suspension is uncalled for. It would be different if Titus had a history of doing stupid stuff and acting out, but he's been a good guy (from my understanding) the whole time he's been in WWE.


I agree that the suspension maybe too harsh of punishment, perhaps 30 days and be back before WM32...


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

If you don't think this is about race then you just might be

* Blind

* Ignorant

* Racist

* Low IQ

* Too innocent for this world


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



GeniusSmark said:


> I agree that the suspension maybe too harsh of punishment, perhaps 30 days and be back before WM32...


Agreed. If he has to be suspended, just give him the 30 days and let him be at WM and let him get his check.


----------



## Oxidamus (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Big Bird said:


> If you don't think this is about race then you just might be
> 
> * Blind
> 
> ...


If this is sarcasm, wonderfully done.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Roman Empire said:


> Agreed. If he has to be suspended, just give him the 30 days and let him be at WM and let him get his check.


Not trying to be negative or upset his fans, but how do we even know he was going to have a match at WM32?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



GeniusSmark said:


> Not trying to be negative or upset his fans, but how do we even know he was going to have a match at WM32?


Well I don't think anythings been confirmed, but I think he would of had a good chance to (at least) be in the battle royal. But now that he's suspended, he obviously doesn't even have a chance to get a match.


----------



## Big Bird (Nov 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



KILL V. Oxi said:


> If this is sarcasm, wonderfully done.


I remember being a sweet little summer child


----------



## crownsy (Sep 5, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



2Pieced said:


> Poor Bayley, she's got no chance on the main roster
> 
> :bayley "I'm a Hugger"
> 
> ...


Nah, she's a young white women, she'll be fine. Vince would probley get a quick booty squeeze in. 

If Sasha ever wants to give Vince a hug though,she better plan a long vacation.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Big Bird said:


> If you don't think this is about race then you just might be
> 
> * Blind
> 
> ...


It's quite funny how all of those things can be said in return to anyone who DOES think this is about race.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

titus is a moron, and if i was in mcmahon's shoes, i'd fire his ass. mcmahon signs his fuckin checks, and titus is trying to embarrass him on tv, pulling him back so steph can exit first. this guy does not understand life. that is your boss. he sucks anyway. oo wah oo wah oo wah, go to the jungle with that bullshit.


----------



## Trifektah (Nov 21, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

This whole situation is so bizarre. Vince loves horsing around with the boys so the only reason he would get pissed is because it was on camera during D-Bry's retirement. Fine. Poor timing. But then Titus' explanation is just odd.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



shutupchico said:


> titus is a moron, and if i was in mcmahon's shoes, i'd fire his ass. mcmahon signs his fuckin checks, and titus is trying to embarrass him on tv, pulling him back so steph can exit first. this guy does not understand life. that is your boss. he sucks anyway. oo wah oo wah oo wah, *go to the jungle* with that bullshit.


:hogan


----------



## tiotom92 (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



shutupchico said:


> titus is a moron, and if i was in mcmahon's shoes, i'd fire his ass. mcmahon signs his fuckin checks, and titus is trying to embarrass him on tv, pulling him back so steph can exit first. this guy does not understand life. that is your boss. he sucks anyway. oo wah oo wah oo wah, go to the jungle with that bullshit.


:regal


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

From an old Kamala interview:



> *
> On racism in the WWE: *In Summerslam 92, I had one of my biggest matches against the Undertaker. He made a half million dollars and I made 13 (thousand). There was a lot of racism in the WWE. I remember so many times when I was there, I would get there early and find me a nice dressing room; the agents would (kick me out and) let (the white stars) have the dressing room. When I went out to the ring, I was a superstar; backstage I was a nothing.
> *
> On the Undertaker:* I love the Undertaker. If I see him on TV, Ill stop and watch. I love his gimmick, and I like him. Hes a respectable man and I got along real good with him, and I love his work.
> ...


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



crownsy said:


> Nah, she's a young white women, she'll be fine. Vince would probley get a quick booty squeeze in.
> 
> If Sasha ever wants to give Vince a hug though,she better plan a long vacation.


Isn't Bayley half latina? Her last name is Martinez.


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Sasha is actually half German. Shes probably more white than Bayley.

Not that it matters, obviously. Unless you're Vince.


----------



## QWERTYOP (Jun 6, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Pronoss said:


> From an old Kamala interview:


"I made 13k for one nights work"

"I made no money"


----------



## Sweggeh (Feb 12, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Kamala has lost his legs and is in a wheelchair now. I saw a really sad video about him and his current condition on youtube. It was extremely sad.


----------



## TheShieldSuck (May 27, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Vince be like "Get your hands off me you damn dirty ape".


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Couple days later and no one gives a fuck. I knew that would happen.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



ShowStopper said:


> Couple days later and no one gives a fuck. I knew that would happen.


Same goes for the media. I thought when this would happen the media would jump all over it, but they haven't. Usually they are quick to report on stories that have race in it. I see people on social media posting memes in support of Titus, but memes aren't going to do shit.


----------



## Pentegarn (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Vince celebrates Black History Month by telling a black wrestler he is history


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

my comment wasn't racist btw, titus sounds like he's straight from the jungle with that noise he makes, that's all.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Big Bird said:


> If you don't think this is about race then you just might be
> 
> * Blind
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure these all apply to you. A black guy gets suspended, oh dear, of course it has to do with race. It always does when the black man is on the wrong side of things, right?


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

The same people who cry that racism still exists are the ones who wont let racism die because they bring it up as the easy way out every.... single...... time.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

What did I just read? 

and also, when did this air on RAW?

I saw RAW this past monday and it ended pretty lame with Daniel Bryan's retirement speech. This must have been after it was off-air but the cameras kept rolling for the WWE Network's after the show.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



gamegenie said:


> What did I just read?
> 
> and also, when did this air on RAW?
> 
> I saw RAW this past monday and it ended pretty lame with Daniel Bryan's retirement speech. This must have been after it was off-air but the cameras kept rolling for the WWE Network's after the show.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Erik. said:


>


wow, totally missed that scene or saw it but didn't make light to it other than I thought everyone was celebrating. 


Geese, looks like you have to toe the line in WWE much like the red-tape laden corporate jobs we deal with in our daily lives. 

Don't grabbed an executive unless he grabs you. Never had that thought before, but seeing this would be one of those teachable moments. 

:mj2


----------



## Becky's Otologist (Jul 23, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*








I just going to leave this here

This has to do with picking order.. if Heath Slater/Adam Rose/or whatever did this they got the same shit. 
If Cena/Reigns/Rollins did this he would let it slide.


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Mark Henry woulda got away with it too as he's high up and well respected, however he probably woulda broke Vince's arm,


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

Honestly, I'd go to TNA after this if I was Titus O'Neil. 


Too Bad the USA Network's parent company Comcast made sure to put Impact Wrestling in the dark when they moved POP-TV to a premium package tier.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

"Tell Titus he's suspended, and tell him to take that ooah ooah crap with him"


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Un-fucking-believable.
> 
> You could see with Titus' reaction that he was laughing and having a joke. Sure, it was a bit random and not exactly the smartest idea in the world, but 90 days? You've got to be shitting me.


This is sad, Vince is a prick. He gets 90 days now down to 60, but those who fail drug tests are out for 30, and if they are big names they might not even get suspended.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



gamegenie said:


> Honestly, I'd go to TNA after this if I was Titus O'Neil.
> 
> 
> Too Bad the USA Network's parent company Comcast made sure to put Impact Wrestling in the dark when they moved POP-TV to a premium package tier.


You realize it doesn't work this way right? He can't just "go to TNA" hes under contract to WWE.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



bigwrestlingfan22 said:


> You realize it doesn't work this way right? He can't just "go to TNA" hes under contract to WWE.


I think he means after his contract is up. Maybe he could get out of it we don't know the details or how the wwe contracts work.


----------



## bigwrestlingfan22 (May 19, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



NasJayz said:


> I think he means after his contract is up. Maybe he could get out of it we don't know the details or how the wwe contracts work.


Contracts are generally frozen during a suspension in pro wrestling. Whatever his contract was its 60 days longer now.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*

This is the most significant thing Titus has done in his entire career.

At first I thought "Why is this man grabbing hold of Vince, even as a joke, even to lighten the mood, surely any man, black or white, should know better?"

Now I think Titus has just gotten himself more over than any match could have, and all it took was an arm grab and a 60 day suspension?

Hats off to you brother, you should work for creative. Shame about that Mania payday but lets be real here, what is the cut for getting eliminated in the Andre Battle Royal? Probably not a lot.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Becky's Otologist said:


> I just going to leave this here
> 
> This has to do with picking order.. if Heath Slater/Adam Rose/or whatever did this they got the same shit.
> If Cena/Reigns/Rollins did this he would let it slide.


Exactly!! Why the hell do people not understand this?!


----------



## BruiserKC (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



Erik. said:


>


I had to watch that just now about five or six times to really see what the fuss was all about. 

Obviously, you don't put your hands on the boss, period. This was a corporate setting and someone does that to their boss, chances are they are being walked out of the building with their shit boxed up and security showing you the door. 

That being said, Vince tries to go out of his way to try to be one of the guys quite a bit. He blurs the line and is then shocked when this happens? 

Of course, as has been said, if this was someone like Cena, Reigns, or the Undertaker...nothing happens. O'Neil is pretty much low-card, so take away from this what you will.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

Remember when Trips was in the ring with Vince on RAW the night after he won the RR. Trips was saying...

"What I couldn’t put up with was his disrespect for this man [Vince McMahon]. Because as far as I am concerned, as far as Roman Reigns should be concerned, and as far as each and every one of you should be concerned this man might as well be God, because he created all of this, and this, this, until my dying breath, until my dying breath, is my religion, my law, and my church, and I will be damned if someone like Roman Reigns will disrespect me or my religion."








This image has been resized. Click this bar to view the full image.










Now on the other hand if WWE want to make lemonade out of these lemons. 

They should turn this into a story to push Titus O'Neil. 

Have Titus come back after his 30-60 day suspension (hopefully it gets reduced to 30) and then Vince McMahon confronts him. 

Much like this at the 6min, 54 sec mark:


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

If I was Titus I wouldn't take any of this crap from WWE. It was a mistake but Titus is the wrong guy to make an example of. He should ask for his release and go to TNA.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

When Titus comes back he just cut a shoot promo live on Raw and totally own Vince


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*



ADRfan said:


> If I was Titus I wouldn't take any of this crap from WWE. It was a mistake but Titus is the wrong guy to make an example of. He should ask for his release and go to TNA.


To and make less money and work in front of less people? Whats the upside besides less dates?


----------



## Deafmitchell (Nov 7, 2015)

RapShepard said:


> ADRfan said:
> 
> 
> > If I was Titus I wouldn't take any of this crap from WWE. It was a mistake but Titus is the wrong guy to make an example of. He should ask for his release and go to TNA.
> ...


Less money? At this point you are lucky if you get paid in TNA


----------



## I Love Angelina (Sep 10, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

big brother titustis will become a movie star i know it


----------



## theromey (Oct 24, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

Racism at its finest... Sad he will probably miss Wrestlemania...

Positive side: At least his name is being talked about more.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

Its black history month and Vince goes and suspends a black man doesnt surprise me


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

Everything is dubbed as racism these days. I guess that's what you get when most of the population in the US is a byproduct of a failed public school system. They can't even apply the term "racist" properly.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*



deanambroselover said:


> Its black history month and Vince goes and suspends a black man doesnt surprise me





theromey said:


> Racism at its finest... Sad he will probably miss Wrestlemania...
> 
> Positive side: At least his name is being talked about more.




Wow......


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

This whole situation is just plain silly. Titus for doing it, Vince for using something like this to "send a message", everything.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

I have a feeling he'll be back before the 60 days are up.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

If Titus got suspended for a hug, does that mean Bayley will never get called up to the main roster? I have heard rumours that she may be a hugger.


----------



## CMPunkRock316 (Jan 17, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

Vince is just beyond retarded. I don't really care for Titus' in ring work but outside the ring you'd be hard to find a nicer guy. If it was Roman who did that he would get a bit "excited" instead of suspended.

I am white and I have a hard time saying and thinking Vince isn't at least a borderline racist. You can use The Rock as a scapegoat and talk about the MLK promos they run but it is all for show. I mean come on they had a black wrestler when I was a kid watching named Junkyard Dog think about it.


----------



## Strike Force (Sep 14, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

i know what Titus' new finishing move should be.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*


----------



## JeffHardyFanatic88 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*



AryaDark said:


>


I see where Teddy is coming from, if this was with Darren then the issue for some people wouldn't just be that he's black but its because he's gay. For me its not the fact that he got disciplined, its the severity of the discipline for what happened. I could see fining him some money like $5,000-$10,000 privately while also giving him a warning, but 60 day suspension is a bit much to say the least....but who knows, maybe there were times where he was warned and fined for his behavior. The suspension WOULD have been 90 days if the fans didn't make such a stink about it.
What I find absolutely incredible is so many people didn't even notice the exchange between them....by suspending him and everything, all they have done is magnified the situation....I just think this was handled wrong. Again I can see Vince's point that he did it at an inappropriate time, but the disciplining was handled the wrong way and was too severe....you give a 90 day suspension for doing illegal drugs...not for a rough handshake....maybe his race is not a consideration with Vince but the gender sure is...if this was a diva, he would of embraced it like a blanket


----------



## SDRisQUEEN (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

In addition to his own suspension, Titus has been indirectly tied to the firings of Abraham Washington and Goldust. All the talent should stay far away from him. He's bad news.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

Batista is the man for standing up for Titus on twitter last week. I don't care what anyone says, 90 days for this is just too long and if this was one of Vince's favorites then the penalty would have been much lighter, if at all.


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699051578184040450
Props to Hunter but I don't understand how Titus at this point can carry on doing his job. He should move on and do something else if he has any pride left (unless WWE is his only option to earn a living).


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*



AryaDark said:


>


I listened to the Teddy Long interview and I agree with him 100%. 

Long kept it real all the way through and through.


----------



## Gomnana (Jan 28, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*



SDRisQUEEN said:


> In addition to his own suspension, Titus has been indirectly tied to the firings of Abraham Washington and Goldust. All the talent should stay far away from him. He's bad news.


Never heard about Titus being indirectly tied to their firings. More details? Source? I'm interested.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*



AryaDark said:


>


I haven't been keeping up with this story but plz tell me the last 20 pages weren't about people continuing to make this a race issue :lol. 

Great to hear Teddy, a man of color talk about it because he knows Titus and fully understands the whole situation. How can it be a race issue when Titus was the one who grabbed him. And seriously if this were Ryder or some other jobber would there be this whole controversy? 

Now when Titus comes back and continues to be a jobber people will act like it's because of this when he's essentially been a jobber forever. The dude is old and still looks green as fuck in the ring :drake1


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



karan316 said:


> I don't feel bad for Titus O'Neil at all, he should have just quit, I don't know if he is in a condition where he needs the job, but he shouldn't have apologized. People need to take a stance when something like this happens, bending down and saying sorry means you are encouraging your boss to treat everyone like shit.


:drake1

he was out of line, he admit he was wrong. Suggesting that he should quit would be bad advice.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

Teddy Long dropping knowledge like usual.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*



deanambroselover said:


> Its black history month and Vince goes and suspends a black man doesnt surprise me


I believe I've said this before, but February is not free realm for blacks to do whatever they want.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*



DJHJR86 said:


> I believe I've said this before, but February is not free realm for blacks to do whatever they want.


Right. 
If any, acting a fool out in public is viewed by many as being disrespectful of Black History month. 

Titus should have known better.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*



gamegenie said:


> Titus should have known better.


Yep. Teddy Long confirms this. He jokes around too much, and did it at the wrong time.


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*



SlowmanBrains said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699051578184040450
> Props to Hunter but I don't understand how Titus at this point can carry on doing his job. He should move on and do something else if he has any pride left (unless WWE is his only option to earn a living).


wow he was gonna get fired over that
Vince is lucky that would have been even more bad publicity on Black History month


----------



## karan316 (Oct 4, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



gamegenie said:


> :drake1
> 
> he was out of line, he admit he was wrong. Suggesting that he should quit would be bad advice.


Was Titus wrong? Maybe. Was the punishment justified? Absolutely not. 

I m not encouraging what he did, but he didn't do something that deserved such a harsh punishment.


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*



SlowmanBrains said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/699051578184040450
> Props to Hunter but I don't understand how Titus at this point can carry on doing his job. He should move on and do something else if he has any pride left (unless WWE is his only option to earn a living).


Wow, this can't be true. :mj5


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

Vince was going to fire him over that. :lmao

Vince gives zero fucks about Black History Month, that's for sure.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*



CancelWWENetwork said:


> Vince is just beyond retarded. I don't really care for Titus' in ring work but outside the ring you'd be hard to find a nicer guy. If it was Roman who did that he would get a bit "excited" instead of suspended.
> 
> I am white and I have a hard time saying and thinking Vince isn't at least a borderline racist. You can use The Rock as a scapegoat and talk about the MLK promos they run but it is all for show. I mean come on they had a black wrestler when I was a kid watching named Junkyard Dog think about it.


How was JYD derogatory in any way? I used to love him as a kid, back then is when they had the best characters! If anything, I thought Cryme Tyme was an absolute joke, I used to hate watching them. Horrible gimmick!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

This just gets more ridiculous :lmao

Titus should really just leave WWE because his career is effectively over after this. Can't see him getting out of Vince's bad books anytime soon.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

http://www.wrestlingnewssource.com/...E-Officials-Stopped-Things-Getting-Whole-Lot/

"Per the New York Post, Triple H and Joey Mercury talked Vince McMahon out of firing Titus O'Neil after the incident on #RAW . "


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - Update on Suspension Being Changed. WWE Using It To Send a Message*



karan316 said:


> Was Titus wrong? Maybe. Was the punishment justified? Absolutely not.
> 
> I m not encouraging what he did, but he didn't do something that deserved such a harsh punishment.


Since I found about this suspension I've been reading a few interesting stories about Vince and who encountered him know there is a fine line with him to not push. 



> in Bret's book, where the guys were all shredded and coked up in Flair's room and Hercules "bodyslammed" Vince on the bed too hard when they were all messing about. Bret describes Vince got up, suddenly very sober and left and Herc was gone very soon afterwards.


Also read how Vince has a pet peeve , he doesn't like people sneezing. Which both JR and Paul Heyman have confirmed. 

He doesn't like anything that fucks with live TV. We think Titus O'Neil's incident was ridiculous, the gimmick of Miz theme interrupting the National Anthem at WrestleMania to garner heel heat, brilliant idea by many cost Fit Finlay his job. Vince wasn't pleased. :vince


----------



## Fudge (Jun 23, 2004)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*



ShowStopper said:


> Vince was going to fire him over that. :lmao
> 
> Vince gives zero fucks about Black History Month, that's for sure.


Sounds to me he was about to make a black guy history. >


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*



ShowStopper said:


> Vince was going to fire him over that. :lmao
> 
> Vince gives zero fucks about Black History Month, that's for sure.


Now we know why he buries all the black wrestlers during black history month. 

:vince5


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



OwenSES said:


> Nude pictures released online - Win WWE title at Wrestlemania
> Playful behavior with the Chairman- 90 day suspension.


its not like Seth purposely released those photos it was a matter beyond his control


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

no need to use the racism card if it was a lower tier white guy like Slater or Ryder we know they would be out the door instantly don't know why some of you are ignoring that fact


----------



## markoutsmarkout (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

So is there any word yet on what Titus was actually doing?


----------



## MrWalsh (Feb 21, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*



Coyotex said:


> no need to use the racism card if it was a lower tier white guy like Slater or Ryder we know they would be out the door instantly don't know why some of you are ignoring that fact


Its Vince though 
I mean you say its based off of your position in the company but if Vince had to be convinced not to fire him and Titus is already the guy when you are doing all the make a wishes and community outreach. He's not some jobber in fact he hadn't lost in 3 months before that night
It does seem incredibly messed up
The only reason were talking about this now is because WWE stupidly announced the suspension to shame Titus.
Now they have to own the racism that comes with trying to shame a black man on black history month


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

Close fancam footage of Titus grabbing Vince: https://gfycat.com/AlarmedHollowAmericanriverotter


----------



## Nut Tree (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

I dont think it had to do with race. But it had everything to do with status as a WWE wrestler. If this grab were done by Roman Reigns, Dean Ambrose, or even Alberto Del Rio. I dont think Vince would go to the lengths of suspending or even considered termination. I think he would have been equally upset because he might have been embarrassed on national tv. But he would have maybe gave a tongue lashing and maybe burial. But that's it. 

But because Titus O'neil is a mid to lower card wrestler, and he grabbed McMahon like that for no reason. McMahon had no problem trying to assert himself as the alphamale and remind everyone that he still is the boss. And also remind everyone to know your place when it comes to the business. 

If you arent one of his guys, you dont get to touch him, play around with him, or even talk to him. This is a Vince McMahon problem that derives from the culture he instilled into this business. Titus O'neil is a very nice guy and has been a great ambassador for the company. But he is still small potatoes as far as popularity and relevance.


----------



## Revann (May 7, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

vince was smiling... I think hes just pissed it went on live tv


----------



## Tommydog (Feb 15, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

I just hope this eventually turns into some sort of storyline for O'Neil, for there is a lot of backlash against McMahon for suspending him and there is going to be a lot of support for him upon his return. Also, there might be actual buzz in the media for this if WWE plays their cards right. Just some food for thought.


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

*They were going to fire him over this shit? :dahell

This fucking company. fpalm*


----------



## EWW (Feb 13, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended*



PepeSilvia said:


> Titus is a dumbass. You don't do that to your boss. He freaking jerked him, how rude


Sets a good example to anyone in the back stuck between:

A, taking roids to bulk up and get a certain look.
or
B, trying to get on the boss's good side by looking to be more open/down to earth with him, confident and "take that brass ring".

Sooner or later this old farts going to have to make his mind up in terms of how he wants his talent to assert themselves as Ken Anderson noted in his RF shoot video that vince would ask him to "hang out" and "I wanna get to know you better" early on in his career.

I'm not saying Titus and Kennedy are/where in the same league in vince's eyes or anything but if touching the boss in a playful manner runs the risk if a* 90 DAY SUSPENSION * and failing the wellness policy only equates to getting (on average) a 30 day suspension through getting caught taking any kind of recreational or performance enhancing drug... well, I thinks its obvious which route certain wrestlers on the roster will be more willing to take to get ahead moving forward.

I think just stepping outside of this little "bubble" for a second that a lot of people are currently in here, in the real world folks your boss usually needs more of a valid reason to tell you to "go home" other than "you touched me"(in a non-sexual way).

Titus clearly wasn't expecting "that" outcome, hence why he did it in my book.

Its just a shame that the concept of a union for wrestlers is such a shunde idea (both with fans online/this site as well as promoters) which only seems to surface for a few seconds when yet another 30 to 40 something year old dies before their time due to injury/substance abuse related issues as a result of constant wear and tear/life on the road.

Its gotten hard over the years to try and justify to none wrestling fans a lot of the foolishness thats gone off with the WWE, both in the ring as well as behind that curtain which is why I simply don't bother trying to anymore. 


*General Suspensions *- http : / / w w w . w r e s t l i n g n e w s w o r l d . c o m / w w e / w w e - s u s p e n s i o n s /

*RVD's 2006 Suspension (without pay for 30 days ONLY) *- https: / / e n . w i k i p e d i a . o r g / w i k i / R o b _ V a n _ D a m

(Remove the spaces.)


----------



## em dubya (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*



Gomnana said:


> Never heard about Titus being indirectly tied to their firings. More details? Source? I'm interested.


The Abraham Washington one im not sure i understand, he was fired for making a remark about kobe bryant while titus was having a match.

As for goldust, it seems he was fired as a producer for a botched move by the PtP.

http://m.bleacherreport.com/article...leased-from-the-wwe-and-decide-if-it-was-fair


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

Apprentely Vince was gonna fire Titus over this but HHH saved him


----------



## Lodi Lawless (Mar 26, 2014)

*O'Neil vs. Vince 2nd Angle*

Check out the link, things seems a bit off. Sorry if re-post.
http://www.wrestlezone.com/news/674...eme-music-revealed-jack-swagger-on-superstars


----------



## Spike (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

Yet Austin beats the hell out of Vince repeatedly and gets pushed to the moon :vince3


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

Vince is so out of touch, he can't handle getting touched anymore.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

I knew Vince would go ape shit that this made the air. Titus was always going to be in the shit for this


----------



## CM Punch (Dec 31, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

You simply don't "grab" a billionaire BOSS that way.


----------



## JONGREY (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

Why would you play around at a man's retirement special? Would ya'll do that with your boss? no lol.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*



Spike said:


> Yet Austin beats the hell out of Vince repeatedly and gets pushed to the moon :vince3


To be fair, none of this Well wishing, Retiring send offs existed in the Austin era, and for good reason. 

The fans would have not just booed the entire show but trashed it too if the Attitude Era fan was presented with the garbage WWE puts on today.


^
Now would be entertaining. :mj4

and to add insult to injury, the competition on the competing network would have been trashing them too for showing some somber bullshit while they provide wrestling. 




^.... a reason why lack of direct competition has killed wrestling. :mj2


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

http://www.wrestleview.com/wwe-news/57787-jim-ross-says-titus-o-neil-was-also-fined-by-wwe-last-week

"In a new blog over on his official website, WWE Hall of Famer Jim Ross revealed that Titus O'Neil was also fined by WWE in addition to being suspended for 60 days regarding "unprofessional conduct" stemming from an incident with Vince McMahon.

"I only wonder, in hindsight, how this matter would have been adjudicated if the decision regarding punishment was delayed until the next day when all parties had a night to sleep on this matter. I have heard that Titus was fined in the neighborhood of 5K for his conduct plus a 60 day suspension. One has to wonder if this punishment was also utilized to get the attention of the entire roster especially if some talents were thought to be becoming to lax in their approach to their job."


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

A fine is kind of like the jelly to a suspensions peanut butter no surprise he got one


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

Taking away his paycheck for 2 months and fining him....His poor starving children :mj2


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

In before racism.

I still say the punishment is too harsh. It should have been 30 days and no more.


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

We're not here to have fun...this is a business DAMMIT! :vince3

Seriously though, if there were any type of locker room cameraderie, Vince has surely squashed it. Vince wants his perfomers to "Grab the brass ring" but then boxes people in from showing some personality. Fuck that. Show up, do your part, then leave.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

Absolutely fucked up.


----------



## neeggi (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



WalkingInMemphis said:


> We're not here to have fun...this is a business DAMMIT! :vince3
> 
> Seriously though, if there were any type of locker room cameraderie, Vince has surely squashed it. Vince wants his perfomers to "Grab the brass ring" but then boxes people in from showing some personality. Fuck that. Show up, do your part, then leave.


What the hell are you even talking about? Abusing your boss during an emotional farewell segment, infront of 11,000 arena fans and 3.5m live viewers can be, in no shape or form, classified as "grabbing the brass ring". 

The point of this punishment is to send a message that you don't pull offscript bullshit on Live TV. If titus had done this behind the scenes, this wouldn't be an issue at all.





> Taking away his paycheck for 2 months and fining him....His poor starving children


He should've thought of his kids when he decided to play tug of war with Vince Mcmahon's arm on Live TV.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



A-C-P said:


> Taking away his paycheck for 2 months and fining him....His poor starving children :mj2


That's the father of the year God dammit :mj2

Should be stripped of the title immediately IMO. What kind of man has the sheer audacity to touch another man on the arm? Sickening


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

Big over-reaction. At the same time, SOMETHING must be going on behind the scenes with a bunch of guys acting unprofessional or something. Just sucks they have to make one guy take on the punishment for others' possible fuck-ups. Not excusing Titus either, he should NOT have done what he did.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

That's miles over the top for such a minor discrepancy.


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

5K for that little thing is too much money.....:wiggins


----------



## Rigby (Nov 22, 2013)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



neeggi said:


> What the hell are you even talking about? Abusing your boss during an emotional farewell segment, infront of 11,000 arena fans and 3.5m live viewers can be, in no shape or form, classified as "grabbing the brass ring".
> 
> The point of this punishment is to send a message that you don't pull offscript bullshit on Live TV. If titus had done this behind the scenes, this wouldn't be an issue at all.
> 
> ...


Uh oh looks like we've got a corporate stooge in this thread. Corporations can do no wrong by virtue of their authority is basically what you have to say. There, now you can stop talking.

" Abusing his boss" is a pretty sheltered way of putting it lol. That evil scary black man beat the piss out of that innocent frail former bodybuilder!


----------



## amhlilhaus (Dec 19, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Big over-reaction. At the same time, SOMETHING must be going on behind the scenes with a bunch of guys acting unprofessional or something. Just sucks they have to make one guy take on the punishment for others' possible fuck-ups.


Its how that works, someone takes the fall.

Wwe is ridiculous sometimes


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

Vince more concerned with people touching him than writing a half way decent show, that much is apparent. Noticed they plugged Ryder into Titus role as jobber to the #SocialJobbers so as the saying goes, "the wheels keep on turning".


----------



## neeggi (Feb 16, 2016)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

IWC Fun Fact: The People crying "Overreaction" at this news would still be doing it even if the punishment originally handed out to Titus was 30 days suspension and 2k in fine. Reactions would vary from "30 days??? what? how unfair??" to "Fuck Mcmahon! self-righteous prick!" etc..etc. which is basically what is happening right now. 

This topic and IWC reactions are essentially like running around in paradoxical circle with no end in sight.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

Talk about an overreaction. Looks like Vince's jimmies have been seriously rustled.


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

How exactly does a fine work? Can they "fine" him for any amount they want to? Is that legal? If he quit would he still have to pay the fine?


----------



## TerraRising (Aug 5, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

Too bad he ain't Daniel Bryan for people to hijack RAW and demand his return with the threat of unsubscribing from the WWE network and not give Vince his monthly $9.99.


----------



## T0M (Jan 11, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

Vince should open the "Kiss My Brass Ring Club". 60 day suspensions and fines as the entry fee.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

Vince has no chill :lmao


----------



## WalkingInMemphis (Jul 7, 2014)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



neeggi said:


> What the hell are you even talking about? Abusing your boss during an emotional farewell segment, infront of 11,000 arena fans and 3.5m live viewers can be, in no shape or form, classified as "grabbing the brass ring".
> 
> The point of this punishment is to send a message that you don't pull offscript bullshit on Live TV. If titus had done this behind the scenes, this wouldn't be an issue at all.


Abuse? What the hell are YOU talking about? He didn't piledrive the old guy on steel steps. He didn't punch him in the face. The 11,000 arena fans were completely oblivious to what had just happend. It was barely within camera shot and if you don't have WWE Network, you didn't see it PERIOD! Just keep making excuses for the old man.


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

I still say it was stupid on Titus's part to do that, however the punishment was way over the top. Im just curious as to what would happen if it was Roman or Cena that did it.........


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



Freelancer said:


> I still say it was stupid on Titus's part to do that, however the punishment was way over the top. Im just curious as to what would happen if it was Roman or Cena that did it.........


dont think so.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

They fined him as well :wee-bey Talk about overreacting :no:


----------



## Foreveryoung87 (May 4, 2014)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



neeggi said:


> What the hell are you even talking about? Abusing your boss during an emotional farewell segment, infront of 11,000 arena fans and 3.5m live viewers can be, in no shape or form, classified as "grabbing the brass ring".
> 
> The point of this punishment is to send a message that you don't pull offscript bullshit on Live TV. If titus had done this behind the scenes, this wouldn't be an issue at all.
> 
> ...




Lol at "abusing your boss". What an exaggeration


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

In any working environment you aren't supposed to put your hands on *anyon*e let alone the chairman of that company...especially in front of the rest of the roster, audience in the and the viewers at home regardless if you have good intentions. Don't get me wrong here, 90 days was an overreaction and maybe 60 was too but Titus was in the wrong, no matter how you look at it


----------



## Sekai no Kana (May 11, 2014)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

*Damn Vince acting like Titus actually hurt him or something. * :dahell


----------



## Drago (Jul 29, 2014)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

Gator about to job to ZZ when he comes back too.


----------



## Matthew Incredible (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



Stinger Fan said:


> In any working environment you aren't supposed to put your hands on *anyon*e let alone the chairman of that company...especially in front of the rest of the roster, audience in the and the viewers at home regardless if you have good intentions. Don't get me wrong here, 90 days was an overreaction and maybe 60 was too but Titus was in the wrong, no matter how you look at it


^This.

Take the pro wrestling aspect out of the equation and name a corporation that wouldn't fire someone in similar circumstances. 

I think it was an overreaction, given the type of business (pro wrestling) and given the circumstances (at least the details that we know of), however, this would not be an overreaction in most corporate environments.


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



RapShepard said:


> A fine is kind of like the jelly to a suspensions peanut butter no surprise he got one



What an odd thing to say...


----------



## Deepvoice80 (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

This whole episode has just shown how pathetic the WWE has become.


----------



## Tiger Driver '91 (May 25, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

it should have been zero days. Vince turning into a sensitive little bitch. let hbk do that same shit to him.....


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

Suspended for 60 days and fined that is fucked up


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

That's a ridiculous fine for such a small thing, but I don't think race was involved in the decision.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

_*That is really below the belt. First you suspend Titus for 2 months without 2 months pay and now you fine the poor man 5K. :mj2*_


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

Finally, someone who is not a complete, fucking, idiot speaks:

http://prowrestling.net/site/2016/02/16/powells-blog-titus-oneil-was-wrong/

Read that article and see what it sounds like when a mature adult weights in on a situation after having all the facts.


----------



## Privatecamp (Feb 17, 2016)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

Titus done goofed.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

So one of the best current in ring workers is now suspended. Shame for us that don't get to see him anymore, and form him that had a great future ahead of him. We was going to Main Event Wrestlemania one day, but now who knows how they'll book him once he returns.


----------



## Demoslasher (Jun 22, 2010)

*Re: Titus O'Neil suspended - WWE using it to send a message*

Vince is nothing more than a grumpy old fuck.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



Matthew Incredible said:


> ^This.
> 
> Take the pro wrestling aspect out of the equation and name a corporation that wouldn't fire someone in similar circumstances.
> 
> I think it was an overreaction, given the type of business (pro wrestling) and given the circumstances (at least the details that we know of), however, this would not be an overreaction in most corporate environments.


Like...every corporation ever. You're not gonna get fired for pulling someone's arm, even if they are the boss/CEO. They might get pissed,, you'd get yelled at, might be on thin ice, but you're not gonna get fired or suspended for that.


----------



## Matthew Incredible (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



Dark_Raiden said:


> Like...every corporation ever. You're not gonna get fired for pulling someone's arm, even if they are the boss/CEO. They might get pissed,, you'd get yelled at, might be on thin ice, but you're not gonna get fired or suspended for that.


Next time your CEO has a company meeting (with most of the employees present), I'd suggest you take the "pull on your CEO" test and see what happens. 

We can discuss punishment all day long, but to pretend Titus has no blame in this is silly.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl (Jan 30, 2016)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

As if the 60 day suspension wasn't excessive enough. Not that the fine will hinder Titus's charitable nature and I'm sure he can afford it but a good part of that money could and probably would have gone towards feeding the homeless.


----------



## housemoney (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

I hope "Free Titus" chants start hijacking Raw every week


----------



## Alchemind (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

Where did JR get the info? I looked elsewhere for any sources, and once again: nothing.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

"BAH GAWD THAT MAN HAS A FAMILY!!!"


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*


----------



## rescue141x (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

Goes to show you Vince is a little whiney ass p****. Ohhh Titus grabbed my armmm wahhh wahh I'm gonna suspend him for 60 days and fine him. What a friggin loser. Can't wait till that senile douche retires.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

Vince needs to just go away. He's too old to think clearly. His brain isn't functioning as it should.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

5k is nothing.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



Alchemind said:


> Where did JR get the info? I looked elsewhere for any sources, and once again: nothing.


I'd say some kind of inside info probably.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



Kalashnikov said:


> That's a ridiculous fine for such a small thing, but I don't think race was involved in the decision.


Everyone's screaming the wrong discrimination. It's a case of company status discrimination, not ethnic. If Ryder did the same thing, hell he might have just fired outright. If Cena or Reigns did that we wouldn't have heard a peep, 110% take it to the bank gaurndamnteed. If someone like Owens or Ambrose did, probably fined, but not taken off TV. Roster level discrimination doesn't exactly send a positive message to your locker room either. Not only is their status on the totem pole locked by Vince's whims and lies no matter how hard they work, if he has chosen you to be on the lower half your punishments will be worse.

Welcome to the real WWE Titus!
:jbl


----------



## SlowmanBrains (Jan 27, 2016)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

The re-branding of Titus. "I said your name is TOBY!"

:vince5


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



Heath V said:


> 5k is nothing.


Virgil and Sunny disagree with this.


----------



## DoubleU DoubleU E (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



RapShepard said:


> A fine is kind of like the jelly to a suspensions peanut butter no surprise he got one


Horrible analogy there.


----------



## DoubleU DoubleU E (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



Hawkke said:


> Everyone's screaming the wrong discrimination. It's a case of company status discrimination, not ethnic. If Ryder did the same thing, hell he might have just fired outright. If Cena or Reigns did that we wouldn't have heard a peep, 110% take it to the bank gaurndamnteed. If someone like Owens or Ambrose did, probably fined, but not taken off TV. Roster level discrimination doesn't exactly send a positive message to your locker room either. Not only is their status on the totem pole locked by Vince's whims and lies no matter how hard they work, if he has chosen you to be on the lower half your punishments will be worse.
> 
> Welcome to the real WWE Titus!
> :jbl


Agreed. These days, seems like everyone blames racism for every bad thing that happens to a black person.


----------



## LILIB (Feb 18, 2016)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

It was Titu's fault no matter how you look at it.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

It's not like the guy was on steroids, why suspend him for 90/60 days. Do the WWE always go with the same numbers for everything? lol

They should have sent him home for two weeks. That's it.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

He deserved to be punished but I believe a 60 day suspension was more than enough


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



Matthew Incredible said:


> Next time your CEO has a company meeting (with most of the employees present), I'd suggest you take the "pull on your CEO" test and see what happens.
> 
> We can discuss punishment all day long, but to pretend Titus has no blame in this is silly.


I can honestly tell you that nothing like a suspension or firing will happen. I'll get reprimanded and talked to. 

That's it. The same as any company.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

Can people stop calling this "a small thing"? You try yanking your CEO's arm and see what happens. It's not a small thing, it's a pretty big fuck up on Titus's part and he deserved to be punished for it. 60 days is a bit extreme and I understand that, but you're all acting like he accidentally sneezed on a kids homework assignment or something.



Dark_Raiden said:


> I can honestly tell you that nothing like a suspension or firing will happen. I'll get reprimanded and talked to.
> 
> That's it. The same as any company.


Considering how it's a direct violation of a lot of company policies, if you did it in front of basically EVERY SINGLE EMPLOYEE like Titus did, then yes, you would most certainly get suspended for it.


----------



## TNA is Here (Jul 25, 2013)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



AlternateDemise said:


> Can people stop calling this "a small thing"? You try yanking your CEO's arm and see what happens. It's not a small thing, it's a pretty big fuck up on Titus's part and he deserved to be punished for it. 60 days is a bit extreme and I understand that, but you're all acting like he accidentally sneezed on a kids homework assignment or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how it's a direct violation of a lot of company policies, if you did it in front of basically EVERY SINGLE EMPLOYEE like Titus did, then yes, you would most certainly get suspended for it.


It's not like any other CEOs though, Vince is a talent that constantly gets involved physically with other wrestlers.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



Dark_Raiden said:


> I can honestly tell you that nothing like a suspension or firing will happen. I'll get reprimanded and talked to.
> 
> That's it. The same as any company.


Do it during another employee's retirement party. Then see what happens.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



neeggi said:


> What the hell are you even talking about? *Abusing your boss during an emotional farewell segment*, infront of 11,000 arena fans and 3.5m live viewers can be, in no shape or form, classified as "grabbing the brass ring".
> 
> The point of this punishment is to send a message that you don't pull offscript bullshit on Live TV. If titus had done this behind the scenes, this wouldn't be an issue at all.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



TNA is Here said:


> It's not like any other CEOs though, Vince is a talent that constantly gets involved physically with other wrestlers.


That doesn't matter though. When he's in the ring, of course that's a different situation. You are expecting him to be involved physically. He is making you do it. What Titus did wasn't something he was forced to do. It wasn't part of the segment. It wasn't kayfabe. And most importantly, it wasn't professional. It was incredibly stupid. I still can't for the life of me understand why he thought it was a good idea, regardless of how the talent acts on a daily basis. 

And a lot of people here have pointed it out, and I don't think it's being emphasized enough, but Titus did this IN FRONT OF EVERYONE ELSE. That's basically asking for a suspension to happen. When you are doing it in front of all the other employees in clear sight, the CEO has to make sure everyone else knows that this isn't okay. Let's say I get into an argument with my boss in his office. No one else is around to witness it. Odds are, I'm not going to face any punishment. Now lets say I decided to start it in front of all the other employees rather than in his office. Am I going to get in trouble for it? You're damn right I am, because it's a completely inappropriate time to do it. It's embarrassing to him, and it's an uncomfortable feeling for everyone else. There's a time and place for everything, and sometimes the littlest things can feel like a really big deal depending on the circumstances, and it definitely applies to this. 

It's why I find it hilarious that people here are claiming this is a small thing. It's not, and if you think otherwise, then I have a hard time believing you have a job and/or have ever had one before.


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



anirioc said:


> Virgil and Sunny disagree with this.


This is true.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



TNA is Here said:


> It's not like any other CEOs though, Vince is a talent that constantly gets involved physically with other wrestlers.


Huge difference if Vince initiates the physicality or it´s a random mid/lowcard talent who decides to make a name for himself.


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

Titus had to pay 5000 what about his kids hows he gonna keep them


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages (Apr 22, 2014)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

putting your hands on your superiors, even for a supposed laugh isn't something i'd do nor consider my colleagues to do. can't feel sorry for titus or anyone who acts that way, unless vince initiated the gesture which he didn't.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

People don't realize how serious this is.. They have to be professional, especially on camera and Titus failed to do so.. now he's paying for it.


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



Crewz said:


> People don't realize how serious this is.. They have to be professional, especially on camera and Titus failed to do so.. now he's paying for it.


Yeah it was so serious that hardly anyone even noticed it and the people that did notice it thought it was just a harmless goof-off session between Vince & Titus. Quick, make sure you sell your WWE stock because it's about to plummet!:booklel


----------



## Dgario Stringfield (Jul 27, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

I'm just waiting for Titus to comeback so he can get some cesaro style burying


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

For everyone in the thread who doesn't understand why half this forum is defending Titus:

We live in a world right now where a black individual can pull a gun on a police officer and get shot because of it yet the media will side with the black criminal and cry that there are other options the police can use when faced with imminent death. 

This is why the public and the blind posters on here don't understand why Titus was punished simply for assaulting his boss. He's black, they shouldn't be punished for acting like thugs. It's the white mans fault. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



AlternateDemise said:


> Can people stop calling this "a small thing"? You try yanking your CEO's arm and see what happens. It's not a small thing, it's a pretty big fuck up on Titus's part and he deserved to be punished for it. 60 days is a bit extreme and I understand that, but you're all acting like he accidentally sneezed on a kids homework assignment or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Considering how it's a direct violation of a lot of company policies, if you did it in front of basically EVERY SINGLE EMPLOYEE like Titus did, then yes, you would most certainly get suspended for it.


Pulling someone's arm in a nonviolent manner is against literally 0 company rules. I can guarantee no one would be fired.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

Let's face it. Titus gonna be more over than he ever was before this incident.

So Titus made himself stand out, and by fining/suspending him, Vince has given him the biggest push of his career.

Win / Win.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



DJHJR86 said:


> Do it during another employee's retirement party. Then see what happens.


Nothing will happen. Again, I can 100% guarantee it. Pulling someone's arm to get their attention will NOT get you fired anywhere.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



Dark_Raiden said:


> Nothing will happen. Again, I can 100% guarantee it. Pulling someone's arm to get their attention will NOT get you fired anywhere.


Did Titus get fired?


----------



## Papadoc81 (Jun 3, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



EraOfAwesome said:


> For everyone in the thread who doesn't understand why half this forum is defending Titus:
> 
> We live in a world right now where a black individual can pull a gun on a police officer and get shot because of it yet the media will side with the black criminal and cry that there are other options the police can use when faced with imminent death.
> 
> ...


Yeah, and we live in a country where a white cop pulled over a black man and asked for his license and registration. When the black man reached into his glove box to get it, he was shot by the cop because he couldn't see his hands. True story. There are two sides to every coin. 

Whatever point you try to make is meaningless when you throw words like assault and thug around. Especially when you speak on this situation between Titus & Vince.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



Dark_Raiden said:


> Pulling someone's arm in a nonviolent manner is against literally 0 company rules. I can guarantee no one would be fired.


1. It wasn't a case of pulling someone's arm. It was a case of an employee yanking the CEO's arm, which actually against a lot of company rules. Thanks for telling me you've never had a job before.

2. I never said anyone ever would get fired for it. In fact none of us did. In fact I just got done saying that the 60 day suspension was extreme. This is basically a case of you trying to act like you know what you're talking about and yet you don't even know what we're talking about.



EraOfAwesome said:


> For everyone in the thread who doesn't understand why half this forum is defending Titus:
> 
> We live in a world right now where a black individual can pull a gun on a police officer and get shot because of it yet the media will side with the black criminal and cry that there are other options the police can use when faced with imminent death.
> 
> ...


Race has nothing to do with people defending Titus on this. Don't waste our time please.


----------



## Dark_Raiden (Feb 14, 2009)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



AlternateDemise said:


> 1. It wasn't a case of pulling someone's arm. It was a case of an employee yanking the CEO's arm, which actually against a lot of company rules. Thanks for telling me you've never had a job before.
> 
> 2. I never said anyone ever would get fired for it. In fact none of us did. In fact I just got done saying that the 60 day suspension was extreme. This is basically a case of you trying to act like you know what you're talking about and yet you don't even know what we're talking about.
> 
> ...



Every job I've worked, there's not really any thing like a suspension. It's either fired or just reprimanded. That's why I jumped to fired. And IMO pulling is essentially yanking. Plus Titus was more of a pull if we consider just how strong he is. 

I'm saying I don't see much more than a talking to happening to someone doing that in a corporate environment.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



Dark_Raiden said:


> Every job I've worked, there's not really any thing like a suspension. It's either fired or just reprimanded. That's why I jumped to fired. And IMO pulling is essentially yanking. Plus Titus was more of a pull if we consider just how strong he is.
> 
> I'm saying I don't see much more than a talking to happening to someone doing that in a corporate environment.


Pulling and yanking are two completely different things.


----------



## Geogkrt (Aug 24, 2010)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

Should've fired him and put him in his damn place. We don't need more than one New Day anyway.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



neeggi said:


> IWC Fun Fact: The People crying "Overreaction" at this news would still be doing it even if the punishment originally handed out to Titus was 30 days suspension and 2k in fine. Reactions would vary from "30 days??? what? how unfair??" to "Fuck Mcmahon! self-righteous prick!" etc..etc. which is basically what is happening right now.
> 
> This topic and IWC reactions are essentially like running around in paradoxical circle with no end in sight.


This is retarded because logically a 30 day suspension and 2k fine are still absurd for what Titus did. What Titus did was foolish and make no sense. He absolutely deserves to be scolded for what he did but not to this extent.


----------



## #Naomi'sButtIsLife (Apr 12, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*

Chillllllle... If I were Titus, I would've gone so Cameron on Vince's old, senile ass.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



AlternateDemise said:


> Race has nothing to do with people defending Titus on this. Don't waste our time please.


Really? Because they immediately went to claims of WWE is racist and that is why Titus was punished. WWE even had to put out a statement saying race played no part in it.

Clearly race is a huge part of it on the side of the media so don't be ignorant.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Really? *Because they immediately went to claims of WWE* is racist and that is why Titus was punished. WWE even had to put out a statement saying race played no part in it.
> 
> Clearly race is a huge part of it on the side of the media so don't be ignorant.


No they didn't. Only stupid people did. Not everyone on this site is stupid.

It doesn't take a genius to figure that out.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



AlternateDemise said:


> No they didn't. Only stupid people did. Not everyone on this site is stupid.
> 
> It doesn't take a genius to figure that out.


Yeah, you're disproving your own point. Quit posting.


----------



## AlternateDemise (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: JIM ROSS SAYS TITUS O'NEIL WAS ALSO FINED BY WWE LAST WEEK.*



EraOfAwesome said:


> Yeah, you're disproving your own point. Quit posting.


You're sitting here trying to state that people are defending Titus because he's fucking black, like racism had something to do with it. Again, the only people who think racism had anything to do with it are stupid people. And the number of stupid people on this forum is very minimal, and I'm pretty sure none of them posted in this thread.

In social media? Like twitter and stuff? Yes, there were people claiming it was racism on WWE's part. Twitter is filled with an incredible amount of stupid people. That was where the Oscars so white bullshit started. But here on this forum? No, not even close. The people on this site are smarter than that (for the most part anyways). At this point though, you're doing a good job of making your posts fall into the category of stupid.


----------

